# أروع ما قرأت .. (متجدد لأقوال مشاهير الكتاب و الشعراء )



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*كثيرًا ما نقرأ ما يعبر عما بداخلنا و يعجز قلمنا عن كتابته .. و يتكفل غيرنا بالتعبير عنه بطلاقة ..فتنزل الكلمات كندى رقيق يمس القلب و الروح ...

سننقل هنا كل ما يمس أرواحنا و قلوبنا و لكن بأقلام غيرنا .. يشترط كتابة اسم صاحب الكلمات *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
مايزال بيننا متسع من الوقت للحب والطفولة. كل هذا الزمن لم نكبر إلا قليلاً. وكلما حاولنا, وجدنا أنفسنا في عمق الحياة نتعلم من جديد وباستمرار. تفادينا كل المنعطفات القاسية وهذا المنعطف يبدو مستحيلاً. ليس من حقنا قتل أجمل شيء فينا, القدرة على الحياة. الناس في هذه البلاد وفي بلادنا فقدوا حتى الشهوات البسيطة وتحولوا إلى كائنات مقتولة في اعماقها.*

*لـ واسينى الأعرج ..*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
أريد أن أحبك كما لم أحبك طوال حياتي

لا لشيء ..سوى

لأتمكن من التخلص منك بأقل قدر ممكن من الخسارة.

أصعب المتاعب أن نرحل برجل لم نشبع منه

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
الصدفة أحياناً أكبر عدو للإنسان

ليس لأنها غير مرئية ولكن لأنها غير منتظرة .

الصدفة القاتلة أخطر حتى من الموت الذي نفترض حدوثه في أي لحظة من لحظات الحياة

ولهذا فهو وإن كان يخيفنا .. لا يفاجئنا أبداً

لكن الصدفة تتخبأ بين الضلع والضلع وتهزنا بعنف .*

*لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع
لى عودة للمشاركة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*جميل أن تعطى من يسألك وأجمل منه أن تعطى من لايسألك وقد أدركت عوزه.

لـ جبران خليل جبران *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*L**ove is what makes you smile .. when you are tired 
paulo coelho*


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2012)

*الزوج المثالي ..*
* رجل كريم .. شهم .. رقيق .. متسامح .. وفيّ .. بعيد النظر*
* لاوجود له !*
*( بيل كلينتون )*​


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2012)

*الناقد شخص يعرف معالم الطريق ..*
* لكنه لايستطيع قيادة السيارة !*
*( كينبيت تينان )*​


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2012)

*اختيار الكلام أصعب من تأليفه !*
*( ابن عبد ربه )*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
لكلِّ كلمةٍ أُذن ولعلَّ أُذنك ليست لكلماتي، فلا تتهمني بالجنون

لـ ميخائيل نعيمه*


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

أنت تريد تشارك عميق، ولكن الحال ينتهي بك بالبحث عن زيارات ومقابلات واتصالات ومراسلات وهدايا ومكالمات تليفونية وما شابه من مثل تلك التعبيرات. وحين لا تأتي تلك التعبيرات مثلما تتمنى فإنك تفقد الثقة حتى في رغبتك العميقة في التشارك. فبحثك عن التشارك الحميم عادة ما يأخذ طريقاً بعيداً كل البعد عن المكان الذي يمكنك أن تجده فيه.

هنرى نويين​


----------



## red333 (7 يوليو 2012)

* إذا أردت أن تعرف رجلاً فاعطه سُلطة*

*ابرهام لونكلن*


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2012)

*كوني واثقة .. سيدتي .. سيحبك .. آلاف غيري .. وستستلمين بريد الشوق .. لكنك .. لن تجدي بعدى .. رجلا يهواك بهذا الصدق*

*نزار القباني*


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

تعالي , وإسقطى مطراً على عطشى وصحرائى 
ودوبى , فى فمى كالشمع , وإنعجنى بأجزائى 
احبينى !

نزار قبانى​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*العجيب فى الأمر فى هذا البلد , كلما أخفق المرء فى حياته , إلتجأ إلى ربه , يتعشقه بكثير من النفاق , لابد وأن يكون الله قد مل هذه الوجوه المكتئبة

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## Critic (7 يوليو 2012)

*أنتظرك على هامش أجمل وأخطر حافة في الحياة.. الحب
واسينى​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2012)

أتحدى.. 

مفردات الحب في شتى العصور 

والكتابات على جدران صيدون وصور 

فاقرأي أقدم أوراق الهوى.. 

تجديني دائماً بين السطور 

إنني أسكن في الحب.. 

فما من قبلةٍ.. 

أخذت.. أو أعطيت 

ليس لي فيها حلولٌ أو حضور...

نزار قبانى


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2012)

*ﺃﻧﺖ ﻻﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ
 ﻋﺎﺷﻘﺎ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ـــ ﻭﻻ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﻱ!

 *ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻗﻞ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ,ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﻖ
 ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺃﺓ:ﻏﻠﻂ!

 *ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻻﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ..ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺑﻼ
 ﺃﻧﻮﺛﺔ!

 *ﺃﻥ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺭﺍﺿﻴﺔ ﻋﻦ
 ﺣﺎﻟﻬﺎ:ﻫﺬﺍ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ!

 *ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻻﺗﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﻌﻘﻠﻬﺎ,
 ﻓﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺠﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ
 ﻏﻠﻄﺎﻧﺔ!

 *ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺐ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ,
 ﻭﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺻﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺣﺐ ﻗﺪﻳﻢ:ﻻ
 ﺗﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ!

 * *ﻻﺗﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻴﻦ!

 *ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻛﺎﻹﻋﺪﺍﻡ:ﻻﻳﻘﻀﻲ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻄﻞ ﻃﺎﺑﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻏﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻴﻪ!

 *ﺳﺤﺐ ﻻ ﺗﻤﻄﺮ ﻭﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﻻ
 ﺗﺒﻜﻲ:ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ.!

 *ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ
 ﻛﻠﻤﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﻮﺕ:ﻻ
 ﺗﺼﺪﻗﻬﺎ.!

 *ﻟﻴﺲ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ
 ﺗﻼﻣﺬﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ..ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ
 ﺃﺳﺎﺗﺬﺗﻪ.!

 *ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻫﻮ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻞ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺗﺨﻔﻴﻪ.!

 *ﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻮ
 ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺃﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ.!

 *ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺐ,ﻓﺎﻟﺤﺐ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ.!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﻗﺼﻴﺪﺓ
 ﻣﺘﺤﺮﻛﺔ.!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻮﺓ..ﺇﻻ ﻣﻦ
 ﺣﺒﻴﺒﻬﺎ.!

 *ﻟﻢ ﺗﻨﺠﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﻣﺪﻱ ﻛﺮﺍﻫﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ
 ﻟﻬﺎ.!

 *ﺻﻌﺐ ﺟﺪﺍ:ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﺐ ﻭﺗﺤﺘﻔﻆ
 ﺑﻌﻘﻠﻚ,ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺰﻭﺝ ﻭﺗﺤﺘﻔﻆ
 ﺑﻤﺎﻟﻚ؟.!

 *ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺣﻜﺎﻳﺎﺕ
 ﺧﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ:ﻧﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﻌﻴﺪﻫﺎ
 ﻭﻧﺰﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﻛﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ
 ﻗﺒﻞ:ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﻻﺩ.!

 *ﺃﻗﻮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ:ﻋﻘﻠﻪ..
 ﻭﺃﺿﻌﻒ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ:ﻗﻠﺒﻪ

 *ﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﻲ ﻣﺎﺩﻣﺖ ﺗﻜﺮﻫﻬﺎ:
 ﺗﺰﻭﺟﻬﺎ

 *ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﺯﻟﺰﺍﻝ ﻻ ﻳﺨﻴﻒ...ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ
 ﺗﻮﺍﺑﻌﻪ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺨﻴﻒ!

 *ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻚ:ﺇﻧﻪ ﻭﻟﺪ
 ﻣﺘﺰﻭﺟﺎ ﺻﺪﻗﻪ..ﻓﻬﻮ ﻛﻜﻞ
 ﺍﻷﺯﻭﺍﺝ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻀﺒﻂ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ
 ﺃﺻﺎﺑﻪ!

 *ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻳﻔﻀﻲ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ...
 ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻳﻔﻀﻲ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ:ﻟﻴﺲ
 ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺎ!

 *ﻻﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻮﺩ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ
 ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ
 ﻟﺤﻈﺔ.!

 ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺟﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺃﻭ
 ﺩﻣﻴﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ..ﺣﺪﺛﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ
 ﺫﻛﺎﺋﻬﺎ!

 *ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻳﻨﻘﺬﻙ
 ﻣﻦ ﺃﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ:ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺫﻳﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮ..ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺐ

 *ﻻ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻷﻭﺻﺎﻑ ﻭﻻﻫﻲ,
 ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺮﺿﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻫﻲ ﻓﻴﻪ,
 ﻟﻜﻲ ﺗﺮﺿﻲ ﻫﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻓﻴﻪ!

 *ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻣﺆﻟﻤﺔ:ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ
 ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﺮﺟﻞ,ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ
 ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ!

 *ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺟﺔ:ﻓﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻔﺎﺗﻪ:ﻗﻮﺗﻪ
 ﻭﺷﻬﺎﻣﺘﻪ ﻭﺫﻛﺎﺋﻪ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺼﺪﻕ
 ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ,ﻭﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺪ
 ﻳﻜﺮﻫﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺣﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺘﺰﻭﺟﻪ!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻓﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻳﻒ,ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ
 ﺇﺭﺿﺎﺀﻫﺎ!

 *ﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﻻ
 ﺳﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ!

 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺳﺮﻳﻊ...ﻓﻬﻲ
 ﺗﻘﻔﺰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﺇﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻮﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ..ﺛﻢ
 ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺭﺍﺀﻩ!

 *ﻃﺒﻴﻌﺘﻬﺎ:ﺗﺤﺒﻚ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
 ﻻﺗﺤﺒﻬﺎ,ﻻﺗﺤﺒﻚ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
 ﺗﺤﺒﻬﺎ!

 *ﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﻗﺴﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ,ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ!

 *ﺣﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﺍﻥ
 ﻓﺎﻻﻧﺜﻲ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﺷﺮﺍﺳﺔ!

 *ﻋﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﺳﻨﺔ
 ﻭﻗﻠﺒﻬﺎ ﺳﻨﺘﺎﻥ ﻭﻏﺮﻳﺰﺗﻬﺎ:ﺃﻟﻒ
 ﺳﻨﺔ!

 *ﺃﺭﻧﻲ ﺭﺟﻼ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺍ ﺗﺰﻭﺝ
 ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻗﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻠﻴﺔ!

 *ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻳﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻳﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻷﻭﻻﺩ..
 ﻭﺍﻷﻭﻻﺩ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻘﻬﺎ!

 *ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻛﺎﻟﺤﺮﺏ:ﺗﺸﺘﻌﻞ
 ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ!

 *ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻠﻮﺱ
 ﻓﺎﻟﻄﻼﻕ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ!

 *ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﺠﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ
 ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ...ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﺸﻠﺖ
 ﻛﺬﻟﻚ!

 *ﻓﻲ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻳﺴﻜﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ,
 ﻓﻲ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﺝ ﻳﺨﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ!

*عاشق المرأة انيس منصور :smile01*


----------



## the shepherd (7 يوليو 2012)

*وسألت نفسي حائرًا .. أنا من أكون ؟!*
*مالي عشقت السير في طرق الظنون*
*فإذا جنوني صار بعض تعقلي*
*وإذا بأفكاري يغلقها الجنون*
*أنا من أكون ؟!*
*ما بال بعض الناس صاروا أبحرًا*
*يخفون تحت الحب حقد الحاقدين*
*يتقابلون بأذرع مفتوحة*
*والكره فيهم قد أطل من العيون*
*يا ليت بين يدي مرآة ترى*
*ما في قلوب الناس من أمر دفين*
*أنا من أكون ؟!*
*بيني وبين سعادتي بحر عميق*
*والناس حالوا بين قلبي والطريق*
*فلكم أعالجهم وبي سقم الضنا*
*ولكم أنجيهم وكنت أنا الغريق*
*يا رب إن ضاقت قلوب الناس عما فيا من خير*
*فإن عفوك لا يضيق*
*أنا .. من أكون ؟!*

*الناصر*​


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2012)

*سوف لا أتكلم بسوء عن احد ، بل سأتكلم بالخير الذى أعرفه فى كل انسان 
*
*(بنجامين فرانكلين)*
*.*
*.*
*.
*
*حكمة اتمنى تنفيذها 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
عندما تلجأ إلى حب جديد لتنسي حباً كبيراً

توقع ألا تجد حبا ً على مقاسك 

لـ أحلام المستغانمى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

رائع ...

متابع ....

واحتمال اشارك ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> رائع ...
> 
> متابع ....
> 
> واحتمال اشارك ههههههه


*
ياريت يا استاذنا تنور بجد*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
وأجهلُ حين أكونُ بحضرة عينيكِ 
ماذا أُريدُ.. وما لا أريدْ .. 
ولم يكُن الحبّ شيئاً جديداً عليَّ .. 
ولكنَّ حبَّكِ كان الجديدْ ..

لـ نزار قبانى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

 إدعُ إلى دينِـكَ بالحُسـنى

وَدَعِ الباقـي للديَّـان .  

أمّـا الحُكْـمُ .. فأمـرٌ ثـانْ .  

أمـرٌ بالعَـدْلِ تُعـادِلُـهُ 

لا بالعِـمّةِ والقُفطـانْ 

توقِـنُ أم لا توقِـنُ .. لا يَعنـيني 

مَـن يُدريـني 

أنَّ لِسـانَكَ يلهَـجُ باسـمِ اللهِ 

وقلبَكَ يرقُـصُ للشيطـانْ !  

أوْجِـزْلـي مضمـونَ العَـدلِ 

ولا تـَفـلـِقـْـني بالعُنـوانْ 

لـنْ تَقـوى عِنـدي بالتَّقـوى 

ويَقينُكَ عنـدي بُهتـانْ 

إن لم يَعتَـدِلِ الميـزانْ  . 


>>* أحمد مطر *<<
 
 
*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*الليل جميل بغواياته الكثيرة ..

لـ واسيتى الأعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
ربما قد يكون أصعب شيء في الحياة و أكثره قسوة وأن تحب رجلا ليس لك ، و أن تعيش الى الأبد في الظل ، و أن تتناثر لغة و نوتات موسيقية هاربة و تتماهى مع الكلمات و الإيقاعات التي بقيت من لقائك الأخير به، لكنك هنا في القلب حيث كل شيء يتحول الى نثار من النور الهارب

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

​ " آلإنسآن آلذى لآ يستطيع آلصفح عن آلآخرين يحطم آلجسر آلذى لآبد وأن يعبر هو نفسهـ فوقهـ "​ >> *[FONT=&quot]جورج هربرت[/FONT]* <<



*.،*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2012)

*هناك وجوه تنطفئ داخل الذاكرة بسرعة ..
وهناك وجوه لاننساها ابدا  ..
وجوه الناس الذين نحبهم لأول مرة بصدق ويؤذوننا بعمق  ..
الاشياء العاديه وحدها تنسى

الكاتب واسينى الاعرج​​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2012)

*هل يجب ان نصمت وننساح على الهوامش ..
أو ندفن رؤسنا فى الضلال المنكسرة ..
نحاج الى شئ أخر  ليصبح لصراختنا صوت .
العالم يتغير  ونظراتنا للأشياء هى ..هى  .

الكاتب واسينى الاعرج​​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2012)

*
عاودتني تلك الأمنية ذاتها: ليت صوتها يباع في الصيدليات لأشتريه.
إنني أحتاج صوتها لأعيش. أحتاج أن أتناوله ثلاث مرات في اليوم.
مرّة على الريق، ومرة قبل النوم، ومرة عندما يهجم عليّ الحزن أو الفرح كما الآن.
لـ أحلام المستغانمى *


----------



## oesi no (8 يوليو 2012)

*ابتسم فهذا لا يكلفك شيئا ولكنه لا يقدر بالمال !
 جاكسون براون 





*​


​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

إذا حال الحائل بين الرغبة في عمل الشيء وبين تحقيق هذه الرغبة (أي الفعل) يحدث للإنسان حالة يسمونها الإحباط. أو ذلك الشعور بالعجز الذي يرهق النفس ويدمس الإنسان.
يوسف ادريس​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

"إن الإنسان* الموافق دائماً* يصبح غير ذي قيمة، ويشعر بالمهانة، ويتورط في المشاكل بسهولة، ويستغله الآخرون، ونتيجة لذلك لا تجده سعيداً، أو تجده ناقماً على نفسه لأنه أصبح أنساناً طيعاً."
سوزان نيومان
​


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2012)

*لغز الالغاز ان يخرج لك ارهابيون مدانون بالقتل لكى يعظوا الشعب ضد التخريب , او يخرج كفار بالديموقراطيه بعد فاصل من سبابها لكى يطالبوك بالالتزام بها .*

*جلال عامر*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


*"* إن أكثر آلعلآقآت آلتى يمكن أن تبنيهآ أهمية على آلإطلآق هى علآقتكـ مع نفسكـ .. 
ينبغى عليكـ أولاً أن تكون أفضل صديق لنفسكـ *"

*​  [FONT=&quot]>>* فيل مآكجرو* <<

*.،*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*
“يا وردة قلبي معاكي في الريح لعب
لا تعبتي م الريح و لاقلبي تعــــــــب
إحنا كده : نرتاح في صخب الجنون
و في السكون بنخاف قوي و نترعب
عجبي”

لـ صلاح جاهين *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*
استمتع بالأشياء الصغيرة. يوماً ما ستعود بتفكيرك إلى الوراء وتشعر كم كانت كبيرة

لـ روبرت برولت*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


*"* آلتعآمل بنجآح مع ذوى آلطبآع آلصعبة دآئمـاً مآ يمثل مشكلة ،​ خآصــة ..  إذآ تصآدف إن هذآ آلشخص ذآ آلطبع آلصعب هو أنت *"

*​ >> *جون سى . مآكسويل* <<


 
*.،*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (8 يوليو 2012)

كيف حملتُ العار..

ثم مشيتُ ؟ دون أن أقتل نفسي ؟ ! دون أن أنهار ؟ !

ودون أن يسقط لحمي .. من غبار التربة المدنسة ؟ !

تكلَّمي أيتها النبية المقدسة .


...............................................................................
...............................................................................
تكلمي أيتها النبية المقدسة

تكلمي .. تكلمي ..

فها أنا على التراب سائلٌ دمي

وهو ظمئُ .. يطلب المزيدا .

أسائل الصمتَ الذي يخنقني :

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

أجندلاً يحملن أم حديدا .. ؟!"

فمن تُرى يصدُقْني ؟

أسائل الركَّع والسجودا

أسائل القيودا :

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

" ما للجمال مشيُها وئيدا .. ؟! "

أيتها العَّرافة المقدسة ..

ماذا تفيد الكلمات البائسة ؟

قلتِ لهم ما قلتِ عن قوافل الغبارْ ..

فاتهموا عينيكِ، يا زرقاء، بالبوار !

قلتِ لهم ما قلتِ عن مسيرة الأشجار ..

فاستضحكوا من وهمكِ الثرثار !

وحين فُوجئوا بحدِّ السيف : قايضوا بنا ..

والتمسوا النجاةَ والفرار !

ونحن جرحى القلبِ ،

جرحى الروحِ والفم .

لم يبق إلا الموتُ ..

والحطامُ ..

والدمارْ ..



أمل دنقل من قصيدته البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة 
أفضل قصيدة للتعبير عن الحزن الذي سيخيم على مصر !


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

وتقول لنفسكـ : سوف أرحل
إلى بلآد أخرى .. إلى بحآر آخرى
إلى مدينة أجمل من مدينتى هذهـ
من كل جمآل فى آلمآضى عرفتهـ


لآ أرض جديدهـ يآ صديقى هنآكـ
ولآ بحر جديد : فآلمدينة ستتبعكـ
وفى آلشوآرع نفسهآ سوف تهيم إلى آلأبد
وضوآحى آلروح نفسهآ ستنزلق من آلشبآب إلى آلشيخوخة
وفى آلبيت نفسهـ سوف تشيخ ثم تموت
لآ سفن هنآكـ تجليكـ عن نفسكـ


آهـ آلآ ترى
أنكـ يوم دمرت حيآتكـ فى هذآ آلمكآن
فقد دمرت قيمة حيآتكـ فى كل مكآن على وجهـ آلأرض

>>* كآفنآى* <<

*.،*​


----------



## bob (8 يوليو 2012)

*الحب ليس فقط إتحاد هوى ..تفاهم ... تلاؤم، و إندماج عقلين...
  بل هو أيضاً إرتياح الفطرة إلى فطرة أخرى تأنس بها وتكتمل بوجودها.*

*مصطفي محمود*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أحبكـ
لكنى أكرهـ أن تعتقلنى
كمآ يكرهـ آلنهر أن يعتقلهـ مجرآهـ فى نقطة وآحدهـ
كن شلآلاً أو بحيرهـ .. كن غيماً أو سداً 
ستنهمر ميآهى عبر صخور شلآلكـ
ثم ستتآبع مسيرتهآ .. وستتجمع فى بحيرتكـ
ثم تتآبع تدفقهآ .. وسيأسرهآ سدكـ زمناً مآ
لكنهآ ستفيض أو تنفجر
وقد تتبخر وتسجنهآ آلغيمة
لكنهآ ستهطل مطراً وتعود حرهـ
عبر آلينآبيع آلأولى ...

أحبكـ
لكنكـ لن تستطيع إعتقآلى
كمآ يفشل آلشلآل فى إعتقآل نهر
وتفشل آلبحيرهـ وآلغيمة .. ويفشل آلسد

فأحببنى كمآ أنآ .. لحظة هآربة
وإقبلنى كمآ أنآ ...
وكن بحراً
شآسعاً كآلبحر
عميقاً كآلبحر
كى أصب فيكـ .. بنفسى

>> *غآدهـ آلسمآن* <<
من ديوآن .. إعتقآل لحظة هآربة



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*
الحب الجميل هو الذي نشتاق إليه دوماً ..

المخاطرة فيه صعبة ..

ولكن علينا أن نعيشه لندرك الشطط الحقيقي للمتعة ..

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*إني لا أملك في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـك ..و أحزاني
أأقـول أحبك يا قمـري؟
آهٍ لـو كـان بإمكـاني

فأنـا إنسـانٌ مفقـودٌ
لا أعرف في الأرض مكاني
ضيعـني دربي.. ضيعـني
إسمي.. ضيعـني عنـواني
تاريخـي! ما لي تاريـخٌ
إنـي نسيـان النسيـان

إنـي مرسـاةٌ لا ترسـو
جـرحٌ بملامـح إنسـان
ماذا أعطيـك؟ أجيبيـني
أنا ألـف أحبك.. فابتعدي
عني.. عن نـاري ودخاني

فأنا لا أمـلك في الدنيـا
إلا عينيـك وأحـزاني ..,

لنزار قباني​*


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2012)

*قـرأت كــتــاب الأنــوثــة حـرفــاً حــرفــاً
ولازلــت أجــهــل مــاذا يــدور بـــرأس الــنّــســاء

نزار قبانى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

ولأننا محملون بقدر كبير من الغباء,لانرتاح إلا إذا كسرنا أجمل الأشياء فينا

( واسيني الاعرج )


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

" أ[FONT=&quot]نظر إلى أصآبعكـ عندمآ تتهم إنسآناً ، إن إصبعاً[FONT=&quot]وآحداً تشير إلى هذآ آلإنسآن وأربعاً تشير إليكـ أنت[/FONT] "

>> *أنيس منصور* <<




*.،*[/FONT]*
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*أشتهي اليوم أن أكتب لك لأقول لك بكل بساطة .. أحبك

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*تقول له:
أشعر دائما أ نني عارية أمامك..
لا أحد يعريني مثلك..
لا أعرف كيف تتسلل وتنزع عني كل شيء..
وحدك يعرف الطريق إلى ممراتي..

لـ خالد الباتلى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*قال لها : ماذا تفعلين..؟
قالت له :أ قرأ حوارك في الجريدة..
قال لها.. و أ ين وصلت..؟
قالت له.. عجزت أن أتجاوز اسمك..
لي ساعة و أ نا أقرأه فقط!!

لـ خالد الباتلى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*« الإله لا يغفر الكراهية.. قد يغفر الحب »
سامحني يا الله..
أحبها أكثر مما يجب.. و أقل مما تستحق.

لـ خالد البالتى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

* و ما هي حقيقة الدنيا
 فقاعة تلمع بألوان الطيف الجميلة البراقة .. ثم فجأة تصبح لا شيء
 د. مصطفى محمود*


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يوليو 2012)

انما الامم الاخلاق ما بقيت من همو ذهبت اخلاقهم ذهبوا
احمد شوقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*انتظرت أن تأخذني ليلتها بالأحضان , و تضمّني اليك طويلاً وتقول نعم أنا حبيبك , سأجعل كل حواسي الحية بين يديك...

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2012)

*لا نصيحة في الحب لكنها التجربةْ .. لا نصيحة في الشعر لكنها الموهبة وأخيرًا عليك السلام*

*محمود درويش*


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أن يقع فى حبكـ آلكثير منهم .. ولآ يعرفكـ شخص وآحد منهم
إنهآ ليست نعمة بأى وجهـ ..*!*!

>> *أسمآء حسين* <<




*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*
عجبى على بنت لذيذه شقيه من براها ..
لكن حزينه من جواها ..
تبص لوشها تلاقى البدر منور ليلاتى

وتبص جواها تلاقى بنى آدم بيموت يوماتى …

لـِ صلاح جاهين*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

"إذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة...فلا تحسبن الليث يبتسم"
"المتنبي"


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

"الصمت فن عظيم من فنون الكلام"

"وليم هنريت"​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

"ولاً يتجاهلونك , ثم يسخرون منك , ثم يقاتلونك , ثم تفوز أنت." 

"المهاتما غاندي"​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

"خيـر للإنسان أن يكون كالسلحفاة في الطريق الصحيح
من أن يكون غزالاً في الطريق الخطأ"
"مجهولة المصدر"​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*هل عندك شكٌ أنك جزءٌ من ذاتي 

وبأني من عينيك سرقت النار. . 

وقمت بأخطر ثوراتي 

أيتها الوردة .. والياقوتة .. والريحانة .. 

والسلطانة .. 

والشعبية .. 

والشرعية بين جميع الملكات . . 

يا سمكاً يسبح في ماء حياتي 

يا قمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذة الكلمات . . 

يا أعظم فتحٍ بين جميع فتوحاتي 

يا آخر وطنٍ أولد فيه . . 

وأدفن فيه .. 

وأنشر فيه كتاباتي

لنزار قباني​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*
البداياتُ صعبةٌ دوماً ،ومحملّة بالدهشة والترقبِ إن كانت تحملُ شيئاً مما نحبُ ونشتاق. وأكثر البداياتِ إرباكاً حينما تكون على موعدِ حبٍ أول، تتبخرُ منك الكلمات ، يتوردُ خدّ حروفك ، تقدمُ خطوةً ثمّ تحاول دونَ جدوى أن تهدِّئ من رَوْع ِ وروعة ارتباكك .

لــِ واسيني الأعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

*
ان في الحب كثير من التلصص والتجسس والفضول والاسئلة لاتزيدك الا تورطا عشقيا وهنا تكمن مصيبة العشاق

لـ أحلام المستغانمى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ترهقنى فولآذيتى آلوهمية بشدهـ ...
 حين أغفو بهشآشة فى أحضآن وسآدتى دآمعة
بقدر مآ تفآجئنى صلآبتى آلحآدة .......
 آلتى ترتدينى كقنآع نآعم أمآم أعتى آلعوآصف

>>* أسمآء حسين* <<



 
*.،*
​


----------



## fouad78 (10 يوليو 2012)

وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

أن تمسك قلماً *و تخط جرحاً *على الورقة ، معناها أن تملك قدراً كبيراً من *العزلة و الجرأة*

واسينى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إذآ كنت تفتقد إلى حبيب ... فتعلم أولاً كيف تحب !

>> *إيليآ أبو مآضى* <<




*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2012)

*يقول شكسبير :
 . . . . . إذا كنت صادقاً فلماذا تحلف ! *


----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2012)

*فتاة اليوم إذا تزينت فتنت، وإذا ابتسمت سحرت، وإذا طبخت قتلت.*

*انيس منصور*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)

الحياة سلسه من الدروس التي يجب ان نحياها لنفهمها

" هيلين كيلر "


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


ليست حقيقة آلإنسآن بمآ يظهرهـ لكـ ، بل بمآ لآ بستطيع أن يظهرهـ
لذلكـ إذآ أردت أن تعرفهـ ...
فلآ تصغِ إلى مآ يقولهـ .. بل إلى مآ لآ يقولهـ

>>* جبرآن خليل جبرآن *<<




*.،*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يوليو 2012)

إن كنتَ صديقي.. ساعِدني
كَي أرحَلَ عَنك..
أو كُنتَ حبيبي.. ساعِدني
كَي أُشفى منك
لو أنِّي أعرِفُ أنَّ الحُبَّ خطيرٌ جِدَّاً
ما أحببت
لو أنِّي أعرفُ أنَّ البَحرَ عميقٌ جِداً
ما أبحرت..
لو أنِّي أعرفُ خاتمتي
ما كنتُ بَدأت...
إشتقتُ إليكَ.. فعلِّمني
أن لا أشتاق
علِّمني
كيفَ أقُصُّ جذورَ هواكَ من الأعماق
علِّمني
كيف تموتُ الدمعةُ في الأحداق
علِّمني
كيفَ يموتُ القلبُ وتنتحرُ الأشواق

لنزار قباني​


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

*انّ الحياة قصيدةٌ

ايليا أبو ماضي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2012)

كنت وسط الصمت والارتباكات المتتالية تنسجين المستحيل وخيوط الموت بهدوء وطمأنينة .. وكنت في عنادي اصنع نهاية مفجعة لاجمل قصة حب .. عرفنا كيف نبدأها ولكننا أخفقنا في إتمامها (رواية طوق الياسمين ،واسينى الاعرج)


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

لأننآ نتقن آلصمت
حملونآ وزر آلنوآيـــآ ..!

>> *غآدهـ آلسمآن* <<



*.،*​


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

*لا تطلبي مني حساب حياتي... انّ الحساب يطول.. يا مولاتي*

*نزار قباني*
​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2012)

إن تشابهت الأيام هكذا فذلك يعني أن الناس توقفوا عن إدراك الأشياء الجميلة التي تمثل في حياتهم
 

 لـ بولو كويلو​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2012)

مازلت حياً ، وأؤمن بأني سأجد الطريق يوماً ما
 إلى ذاتي .. إلى حلمي ، إلى ما أريد
 سأصنع الفرص والأحلام والأهداف والأماني
 ؛[ ما زلتُ حيّا في مكانٍ ما ، و أعرفُ ما أريد ]؛
 
 لـِ محمود درويشْ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*
لا توجد حقيقة واحدة ، الحقيقة مثل الأيقونة عندما نكون جالسين قبالتها لا نرى إلا وجهًا واحدًا من أوجهها المتعددة وتبقى أجزاؤها الأخرى في الظل

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 يوليو 2012)

ليست حقيقة الانسان بما يظهره لك، بل بما لا يستطيع أن يظهره، لذلك إذا أردت أن تعرفه فلا تصغ إلى ما يقوله بل إلى ما لا يقوله. 

 جبران خليل جبران 
أديب لبناني أمريكي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2012)

*إن جاز للتفكير أن يجد عِندهم مسلكاً*
*فيجوز أن نجد مع الغباء ... أملاً *

*لـ ...عبود عبده عبود *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*
الخوف من الحب خوف من الحياة،,
والخوف من الحياة ثلاثة أرباع الموت . 

لـ برتراند راسل
*


----------



## joy* (12 يوليو 2012)

*- ليتنى يارب أنسى الكل، وتبقى أنت وحــدك تُشــبِع حيــاتى.. وأنت سائر فى الطريق الروحى احرص لئلا تكـبُر فى عينى نفسك فتسقط.
للبابا شنودة
*


----------



## bob (12 يوليو 2012)

*ولو خيروني لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية*

*نزار القباني
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*هناك أناس يحتلون أمكنتهم فى نفوسنا بدون فوضى ولا قوة ,تشعر أن أمكنتهم كانت محجوزة منذ زمن بعيد ولا يفعلون شيئا آخر سوى استرجاعها وملء شغورها

لـ واسيني الاعرج 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*
تحبني أو تكرهني جميعها مفضلّة لديّ ..
إذا كنت تحبني .. سوف أكون دائمًافي قلبك ،
و إذا كنت تكرهني سوف أكون دائمًا في عقلك .. ! 

لـ شكسبير*


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)

ربما يعذبون جسدي ويحطمون عظامي ولكن سيكون لديهم جسدي الميت لا طاعتي وخنوعي
لغاندى


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

*,**.*

يآ قرص شمس مآلهش قبة سمــآ
يآ ورد من غير أرض شب ونمــآ
يآ أى معنى جميل سمعنآ عليهـ
آلخلق ليهـ عآيشين حيآهـ مؤلمة ..؟!
وعجبـــى


>> *عمنآ صلآح جآهين* <<

*.،*
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 يوليو 2012)

*(فالواجب على العاقل أن يكون بما أحيا عقله 

من الحكمة أكلف منه بما أحيا جسده من 

القوت لأن قوت الأجساد المطاعم وقوت 

العقل الحكم فكما أن الأجساد تموت عند فقد 

الطعام والشراب وكذلك العقول إذا فقدت 

قوتها من الحكمة ماتت )0 ​أبو حاتم البوستى​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*أحبك و لست في حاجة إلى شيء آخر . يكفيني أني في كل حواسك 

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (13 يوليو 2012)

لا يوجد رغبة في العالم تساوي الرغبة في تغيير مسودة شخص آخر.هربرت جورج ويلز


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*بحِبَك لما نتناقِش ..
و تغلبني
بحِبَك لما تتلامِض .. تغَلِبني
بحبَك لما تتعِبني
بقولة .. يبقى ليه و إزاي !؟
بحِبَك لما تسكُت .. أو
بحب كلامَك الرغاي
بحبَك لما تتهادى
بحبَك لما تتمادى
بحبَك لما تخطَفني
و تسكُن فيا بزيادة
و عاشقة كُل أحوالَك
ونظراتَك
و أقوالَك
بحبَك وقت عصبيتَك
زعيقَك مهما يرعبني
بحِبَك لما نتناقِش ..
و تغلبني
بحِبَك لما تتلامِض .. تغَلِبني
بحبَك لما تتعِبني

بِقَلم \ عَـزيــزة عَــلي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*أحبك . أحبك بجنون ، و أخاف عليك من أنانيتي . لكن هذه المرة أسعى لأن أكون متعقلة حفاظا عليك . علينا جميعا . و لا أطلب منك الشيء الكثير سوى أن تمنحني ما تستطيعه من قلبك و دفئك و أشواقك و دعواتك . أضع يدي على وجهي ، أغمض عيني ، و أحاول أن أسترجع صفاء وجهك : يااااااه ما أبعدك و ما أقربك إلي !

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (13 يوليو 2012)

*قال كونفوشيوس: لا بد لي في درب الحياة أن أجد بين كل اثنين معلما.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 يوليو 2012)

* والأدب صاحب في الغربة 

 ومؤنس في القلة 

وزين في المحافل

وزيادة في العقل 

ودليل على المروءة

ومن استفاد الأدب في حداثته انتفع به في 

كبره

أبو حبان البستى​*


----------



## the shepherd (13 يوليو 2012)

الاختيار الذي يواجهك دائماً هو إما أن تحمل آلامك في رأسك أو تحملها في قلبك .
في راسك يمكنك التحليل وإيجاد الأسباب والنتائج لتلك الآلام، وأن تصوغ الكلمات للكتابة والتحدث عنها.
لكنك تحتاج أن تترك تلك الآلام تغوص في قلبك حتى تعايشها وتكتشف أنها لن تقضي عليك ، فقلبك أعظم من آلامك .​ 

" هنري نويين "​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*وشعرت بأن في روحي ثقبا 
ثقبا يتسع ويمتص كل ذكرياتي وحياتي واحلامي
وددت لو كان شخص اعرفه بقربي
... احكي له كل شئ
اقص له الحكايه
حكايه الثقب

لـ أحمد خالد توفيق*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*إلى تلميذهـ* ...

قُل لى - ولو كذباً - كلآماً نآعماً
قد كآد يقتلنى بكـ .. آلتمثآل
مآ زلتِ فى فن آلمحبة .. طفلة
بينى وبينكـ .. أبحرٌ وجبآل
لم تستطيعى ، بعد ، أن تتفهمى
أن آلرجآل جميعهم أطفآل
إنى لأرفض أن أكون مهرجاً
قزماً ، على كلمآتهـ يحتآل
فإذآ وقفت أمآم حسنكـ صآمتاً
فـ آلصمت فى حرم آلجمآل .. جمآل
كلمآتنآ فى آلحب .. تقتل حبنآ
إن آلحروف تموت حين تُقآل ..

>> *نزآر قبآنى* <<



*.،*​ ​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> *إلى تلميذهـ* ...​
> قُل لى - ولو كذباً - كلآماً نآعماً
> ...


*الحبُ ليسَ رواية ً شرقية ً ،،، بختامها يتزوجُ الأبطالُ*

*لكنهُ الإبحارُ دون سفينةٍ ،،، وشعورُنا أن الوصولَ مُحالُ*

*هو أن تظلَ على الأصابع ِ رعشة ٌ ،،، وعلى الشفاهِ المطبقاتِ سؤالُ*

*هو أن نثورَ لأي ِ شيء ٍ تافهٍ ،،، هو يأسُنا ،، هو شكُنا القتالُ*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*إني رأيتُ ذقوناً أينعَتْ وحان قطافها*
*شاب سوري مؤيد للنظام ههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

*“ليتني غيمة تبكي بدلًا عن عينيك”...

لـ سوزان عليوان*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

*لا شيء أنا سوى امرأة من جنون و فتائل قنابل موقوتة . هشة مثل غيمة . امرأة عاشقة من رمشة العين إلى شهقة الجسد . تكسر بلا أدنى ندم كل من يسرق طفولتها ، و تشتعل غيرة كلما فضل عليها حبيبها امرأة غيرها .

لـ واسينى الأعرج *


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*لا تسألوني .. ما اسمه حبيبي 

أخشى عليكم ضوعة الطيـوب 

تكدس الليلك فـي الدروب 

لا تبحثوا عنه .. هنـا بصدري 

ترونه في ضحكـة السواقي 

في رفة الفراشـة اللعـوب 

وفي غنـاء كل عندليب 

في أدمع الشتاء حيـن يبكـي 

لا تسألوا عـن ثغـره .. فهـلا 

رأيتم أناقـة المغيـب..

*نزار قباني*
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 يوليو 2012)

*ورب قبيحة ما حال بيني

 وبين ركوبها إلا الحياء

 فكان هو الدواء لها ولكن

 إذا ذهب الحياء فلا دواء ​
روضة العقلاء للبستى​​*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*



ورب قبيحة ما حال بيني

وبين ركوبها إلا الحياء

فكان هو الدواء لها ولكن

إذا ذهب الحياء فلا دواء ​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هي ناقة ولا بشر ؟؟
ذكرتني بأعظم أبيات الغزل القائل :
وأحبها ،، وتحبني ،، ويحبُ ناقتـَها بعيري .*


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*زيتية العينين .. لا تغلقي *

* يسلم هذا الشفق الفستقي *

* أغرقت الدنيا ولم تغرق.. *

* في أبدٍ . يبدا ولا ينتهي *

* في جزرٍ تبحث عن نفسها *

* ومطلقٍ يولد من مطلق *

* تشردي في غابة الفستق *

* *** *

* باعك هذا اللون .. قولي. اصدقي *

* أمن ضفاف (السين) خيطانه *

* أم من صغير العشب لملمته *

* بحيرةٌ خضراء في شطها *

* نامت صبايا النور .. لم تتقي *

* صفضافةٌ تحت الضحى الزنبقي *

* عريشةٌ كسلى على سفحنا 

*نزار قباني*
**(متغزلا بعيناي هههه)*​


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*إن كنت تعرفين رجلاً.. *

* يحبك أكثر مني *

* فدليني عليه *

* لأهنئه.. *

* وأقتله بعد ذلك..*

* أكثر من دقيقةٍ واحدةٍ *

* حتى لا أحترق.. 

*نزار قباني*
*​


----------



## bob (15 يوليو 2012)

*ليست الأنواع الأقوى التي تستمر ، و لا الأكثر ذكاءا بل الأكثر قابلية للتكيف مع التغير*

*شارلز داروين*


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2012)

إن عمل أشياء أقل للإخرين يخلق لك وقت فراغ أكبر يجعلك صديقاً او اباً او زوجاً او موظفاً أفضل, لأنك حينها ستكون أكثر قدرة على التركيز على ما تختاره فعلا بدلاً من اللهاث من واجب إلى واجب ومن إلتزام إلى إلتزام.
سوزان نيومان​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يوليو 2012)

*بعض الوقت لاصدقائق بعض الوقت لاهلك بعض الهدوء لنفسك و بعد ذلك لا تخف علي مستقبلك*

 *" شيشرون* "


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

*غسل المسيح قدمك يا حافي القدم*​*طوبى لمن كانوا عشانك خدم*​*صنعت لك نعليك أنا يا أخي*​*مستني إيه .. ما تقوم تدوس العدم*​*عجبي !!*​ 
*صلاح جاهين*


----------



## bob (16 يوليو 2012)

*غريب هو ذلك العالم المتشابك الكامن فى رأسى، أبدًا لن أتمكن من فهم ذلك الكائن الذى هو أنا*

*احمد خالد توفيق*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
لآ أريد حباً
أريد حلماً....
لآ أريد جسداً
أريد ظلاً ....

هل تعنى لكـ شيئاً 
هذهـ آللغة !
أم تُرآكـ مثلهم جميعاً
ستقرأهآ دون أن تقرأنى ....!

>>* غآدة آلسمــآن* <<




*.،*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*أول الحب عند الفتى الحياء، وأوله عند الفتاة الجرأة 

لـ فيكتور هوغو 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

*“يحدث أحيانا أن تقرأ شيئاً يشبهك كثيراً ، حد الألم ، أن تكون الكلمات بمثابة ذاكرة إضافية تندمج مع ذاكرتك ، لتُنجِبَ لك الماضي كأنه واقع يمر أمام عينيك من جديد !” 

لـ نبال قندس
*


----------



## amalon (16 يوليو 2012)

*تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببته
  كأني أنا خلقت الحب واخترعته
  كأنني على خدود الورد قد رسمته
  .. كأنني أنا التي
  للطير في السماء قد علمته
…  وفي حقول القمح قد زرعته
  .. وفي مياه البحر قد ذوبته
  .. كأنني أنا التي
  كالقمر الجميل في السماء قد علقته
  .. تلومني الدنيا إذا
  .. سميت من أحب .. أو ذكرته
  .. كأنني أنا الهوى
  .. وأمه .. وأخته
  من حيث ما انتظرته
  .. مختلف عن كل ما عرفته
  مختلف عن كل ما قرأته
  .. وكل ما سمعته

*نزار قباني*
*


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

الذكاء في الغالب قناع اذا قدرت على تمزيقه
 رأيت اما عبقرية ثائرة أو حذاقة ماكرة

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## bob (17 يوليو 2012)

*حينما يذوب الرجل في المرأة يضعُف ويُصبح مِثل ظلها .. والمرأة لا تحب الرجل الضعيف حتى لو كانت هي سبب ضَعفه*

*مصطفي محمود*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2012)

أروع أختصار لاهم ما تعلمته في حياتي
اعتني بنفسك

اسماء حسين


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 يوليو 2012)

*,.
* 

السعادة أن تعيش بعض الوقت وتضحك معظم الوقت وتحب كل الوقت ... وألا تصدق هذه العبارة !

>> *أنيس منصور *<<



*.،** 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2012)

*ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما سفر*​*ده البعد ذنب كبير لا يغتفر*​*ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما بحور*​*أعدي بحر ألاقي غيره اتحفر*​*عجبي !!!*​

*صلاح جاهين *
​


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

*الحب يجعلنا نتمسك بسراب الامكانية بوهم المعجزة 
الحب يجعلنا نتأمل حتى نموت أملاً وألماً !

لـ أثير عبدالله 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

*للقلب خفقة واحدة في حياته وبعدها تتساوي كل الخفقات

لـ عبده خال
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يوليو 2012)

*شيء ما يقودني نحوك بشكل أعمى كلما اتخذت قرارا بتركك وبعدم الحديث معك نهائيا .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## bob (18 يوليو 2012)

*في بعض الأحيان يكون الصْمت دليلًا على عمق عاطِفة مَا يُصعب التعبير عنها بأي عَدد من الكلمَات*

*مصطفي محمود*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إنكـ تبلغ مرتبة آلنمو آلكآمل حين تضحكـ سآخراً من نفسكـ ..*!*

>> *بآريمور* <<

 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يوليو 2012)

*لا أعرف لماذا افتح أبواب الكوابيس و الأحلام و أفتش عنك في أكثر الزوايا ظلمة علني أجدك و أوشوش في أذنك : أحبك .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## bob (18 يوليو 2012)

*لا يستقيم العالم، إلاّ برأس... مائل على كتف من يحبّ.*

*سوزان عليوان*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

* 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

*
*


----------



## amalon (18 يوليو 2012)

*أخاف أن أقول مالدي من أشياء 
  أخاف ـ لو فعلت ـ أن تحترق السماء 
  فشرقكم يا سيدي العزيز 
  يصادر الرسائل الزرقاء 
  يصادر الأحلام من خزائن النساء 
  يستعمل السكين 
  والساطور 
  كي يخاطب النساء 
  ويذبح الربيع والأشواق 
  والضفائر السوداء 
  و شرقكم يا سيدي العزيز 
  يصنع تاج الشرف الرفيع 
  من جماجم النساء 

*نزار قباني*
*​


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

هناك شعور داخل كل منا بعدم الكمال والذى لا يمكن ان يهدأ إلا عندما ندخل فى علاقة مع آخرين , وهذه الأفكار الخاصة بدخولنا فى العلاقات تغذى احساسنا بعدم الهدوء , كما انها تذكرنا بكم الوحدة الذى نشعر به  ,إننا نخشى من شعورنا بالوحدة , بل ونخشاه جدا لدرجة اننا نشغل به انفسنا تماماً !
ريتش هورست​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

أفقد نفسي ... عندما أفقد حريتي

اسماء حسين


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

هذا العالم صعب وخائن ولا يطاق. يجب أن يمتلك الانسان سلاح السخرية وسلاح القوة لكي يستطيع أن يحاربه حتى الموت

واسيني الاعرج


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

حيث أن كل شئ نعتزمهـ لآ يخلو من آلعيوب ، وكل شئ نحآول تحقيقهـ لآ يخلو من آلأخطآء ،
وكل شئ ننجزهـ يكون محدوداً ومعيوباً بقدر معين نسميهـ آلخطأ آلبشرى ،
فإن آلصفح هو منقذنــآ .....

>>* ديفيد أوجسبرجر* <<
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*القدر أحيانا يحول سخرياتنا إلى حقائق .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

*لا تذهب الآن ، ما زلت بحاجة ماسة إليك . 
أتنفسك مثل الهواء و أشربك كل صباح مع أنداء الفجر . 
لك كل الموت لتنام حبيبي . لا تذهب الآن . إنسحابك من المشهد لم يكن أحسن الحلول .

لـ واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلوحدهـ عآصفة هوجآء صمَّآء تحطِّم جميع آلأغصآن آليآبسة في شجرة حيآتنآ .. 
لكنهآ  تزيد جذورنآ آلحيِّة ،
ثبآتاً في آلقلب آلحيِّ للأرض الحيَّة ...!

>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن *<<


*.،*
​


----------



## amalon (20 يوليو 2012)

*لي من نفسي صديق يعزيني اذا ما اشتدت خطوب الأيام ويواسيني عندما تلم مصائب الحياة , ومن لم يكن صديقا لنفسه كان عدوا للناس , ومن لم ير مؤنسا من ذاته مات قانطا , لأن الحياة تنبثق من داخل الانسان ولم تجئ مما يحيطوا به

*جبران خليل جبران*
*​


----------



## fouad78 (20 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (20 يوليو 2012)

قرأت تعليق أعجبنى عن المرجعية المقدسة لكل الملحدين

وهى مسمى يؤمنون به ..........مسمى(الانسانية) 

فالملحدون يؤمنون فقط.......بالانسان والانسان فقط سيد الوجود. 

اذن فنحن سنشق طريقنا فى هذه العالم من أجل وصول هذا الانسان الى أبعد وأبعد وأعلى واعمق واكتساب قوة أكثر وسيطرة ومعرفة أكثر  ويصل الى كل منتهى ويتخطاه ويستمر!! . 

ويستمر رافضا التوقف ووضع حد لهذه ال.......انسانية.

الى متى؟!! 


سيستمر حتى يصبح هذا الانسان...... 

اله. 

الملحد يسعى فى النهاية ليكون هو الله!!

تصوروا هذا!!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)

*أعرف انك " محبوبي " , وأني أخاف الحب , أقول هذا مع علمي بأن القليل من الحب كثير 

مى إلى جبران *


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* إذآ كنت لآ ترى إلآ مآ يظهرهُـ آلنور ، ولآ تسمع إلآ مآ تعلنهُـ آلأصوآت ...
بآلحقيقة أنت لآ ترى ولآ تسمع

>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<

 


*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* وكأن آللقآء 
وجِد ليعذبنآ ....

وآلغرفة آلتى كآنت تحتضنآ 
كتؤآم فى رحم حجرى 
صآرت آلآفاً من آلغرف
تضم آلآفاً من آلجدرآن وآلدهآليز
بينى وبينكـ ......!


>> *غ**آدة آلسمـــآن* <<

 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*نصفي معك،

النصف الآخر لاأدري أين ذهب

لـِ علاء الديب*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*لاتخافي الحب يارفيقة قلبي , علينا أن نستسلم إليه رغم مافيه من الألم والحنين والوحشه , ورغم مافيه من الألتباس والحيره ..

لـ جبران *


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*الإنسان يُهزم لكن لا يتدمر...

آرنست همنغواي...*​​


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*الاحسن أن نصمت أمام الدهشة .. وأن لا نبتذلها بالتبرير والكلمات .. فالكلمات عاجزة في أغلب الاوقات*


*                                                                     واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## bob (24 يوليو 2012)

*سِر متاعَبنا لا يِكمن فيُ أن الأشِياء غيَر موجوِدة … بقدر مَا يكمِن في ْأنها موُجودة ِفي مكآِن آخَر*

*محمد عفيفي*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

عآمل آلنآس وكأنهم مآ يجب أن يكونوآ عليهـ ..
وستسآعدهم على أن يصبحوآ مآ هم قآدرين على أن يكونوهـ ..

>> *جوهآن فولف جآنج* <<

 

*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*الحمد لله أنني أكتبه على الورق و لا أتلفظ به , لأنك لو كنت الأن حاضرا بالجسد لهربت خجلا بعد هذا الكلام , و لأختفيت زمنا طويلا , فما أدعك تراني الابعد ان تنسى 

مي لجبران*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

في قلبي زهرة ... لآ يمكن لأحد أن يقطفهآ

>> *فيكتور هوجو* <<



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*اعذرني ، ليس أمامي سوى أن أظل معلقة فيك حتى النهاية .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

صـــح​


----------



## the shepherd (25 يوليو 2012)

أريدك أنثى .. 
ولا ادعي العلم في كيمياء النساء.. 
ومن أين يأتي رحيق الأنوثة 
وكيف تصير الظباء ظباء 
وكيف العصافير تتقن فن الغناء.. 
أريدك أنثى .. ​ 
ويكفي حضورك كي لا يكون المكان... 
ويكفي مجيئك كي لا يجيء الزمان.. ​ 
وتكفي ابتسامة عينيك كي يبدأ المهرجان... 
فوجهك تأشيرتي لدخول بلاد الحنان... ​ 
أريدك أنثى ... 
كما جاء في كتب الشعر منذ ألوف السنين... 
وما جاء في كتب العشق والعاشقين... 
وما جاء في كتب الماء... والورد ... والياسمين.. 
أريدك وادعة كالحمامة... 
وصافية كمياه الغمامة... 
وشاردة كالغزالة... 
ما بين نجد .. وبين تهامة... ​ 
أريدك أنثى .. 
لتبقى الحياة على أرضنا ممكنة.. 
وتبقى ال*قصائد* في عصرنا ممكنة... 
وتبقى الكواكب والأزمنة.. 
وتبقى المراكب، والبحر، والأحرف الأبجدية.. 
فما دمت أنثى فنحن بخير... 
أريك أنثى لأن الحضارة أنثى.. 
لأن القصيدة أنثى .. 
وسنبلة القمح أنثى.. 
وقارورة العطر أنثى... 
وباريس – بين المدائن- أنثى... 
وبيروت تبقى – برغم الجراحات – أنثى... ​ 
فباسم الذين يريدون أن يكتبوا الشعر .. كوني امرأة.. 
وباسم الذين يريدون أن يصنعوا الحب ... كوني امرأة..​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أنآ أكرهـ آلأفعآل ... لآ آلأشخآص
وأحب آلأشخآص ... لآ آلصفآت
لذلكـ يمكننى رؤية آلجمآل بوضوح ... أينمآ إستقر فى نفوسهم

>>* أسمآء حسيــن *<<

 
*.،*​


----------



## fouad78 (27 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*قصيدة رجال الله يوم الفتح في لبنان للشاعر السوري الكبير عمر الفرا :*
[YOUTUBE]oXJhE1Hauyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

*لا شيء ، سوى أن القلب بدأ يخسر قوته و أني أدركت متأخرا ، أني فتنت بك .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلإحسآس بوجود آلشئ .. أهم وأبقى من وجودهـ
بعض آلأشيآء لآ تبرحنآ ، لإنهآ تنبض دوماً لنآ .. وفينآ

وبعض آلأشيآء لآ طعم لوجودهآ ...
حين نفقد آلإإحسآس بهآ .. ومنهآ


>> *أسمــآء حسين* <<


  

*.،*​


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

*لست أدري في أي منعطف على الطريق أضعت الشخص الذي كنته فيما مضى *

*ايزابيل الليندي*


----------



## fouad78 (28 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يوليو 2012)

*الإنسان عندما يحب ،يصير مجنونا و هشا مثل ورقة في مهب رياح الخريف و أمطاره .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)




----------



## tonyturboman (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## joy* (31 يوليو 2012)

السمعة أكثر الخدع زيفا وبطلانا، فهي كثيرا ما تكتسب دون وجه حق وتُفقد دون وجه حق.


وليم شكسبير


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أغسطس 2012)

*بكره الجراح تندمل.. عُمر الظلام مايدوم..!


لـِ عبد الرحمن الأبنودي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أغسطس 2012)

*كم أتمنى لو كان إنساناً تافهاً أو عادياً لنسيته بسرعة وانصرفتُ للحياة

ولكنه كان شيئاً آخر لايشبه أحداً .. ولم يكن أحد يشبهه.

العزاء مع هؤلاء الناس يزداد صعوبة بل يصير فعلاً مستحيلاً .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

*قد نؤخذ بتفصيلٍ صغير لايهم أحدًا ونحتفل به كالأطفال وقد نمرّ أمَام كنُوز الدنيَا ولاتهزّنا أبدًا

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*- رأيك بنفسك أهم من رأي الآخرين فيك


 سنيكا


**- قلب لا يبالي يعيش طويلا


شكسبير*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الذي علمك كيف تحب لم يعلمك كثيراً كيف تحافظ على أشواقك حتى النهاية ، ستقول لي ، الحب مثل الكائنات الحية ، له بداية وله نهاية . المشكل ليس هنا ، ولكن فيمن يصنع هذه النهاية . لماذا نزاحم الأقدار في حماقاتها ؟ لماذا نقتل شيئاً بإمكاننا أن نحافظ عليه ما دمنا نحب بعضنا بعضا ؟ هل كثير علينا أن نكون مع بعض ؟؟!!!

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
إذآ غنيت للجآئع ..
 لسمعكـ بمعدتهـ ..!

>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<


 
*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## amalon (8 أغسطس 2012)

*كنت أتمنى أن أصرخ بأعلى صوتي ، أنا دائماً أتمنى أن أفعل ذلك ولكنّي لا أفعل، إذ يبدو أني مع الزمن ابتلعت لساني ، خصوصاً عندما يكون الأمر تافهاً. صرت أكتب أكثر مما أتكلم. مع القلم أجد أنساً وتوافقاً خاصين. لقد بدأنا نفقد المحيط والوجوه. شيء ما فيها ، ليس لنا مطلقاً.*

**واسيني الأعرج**​
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1021062._


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

المرأة العظيمة هى التى تعلمنا كيف نحب عندما نريد أن نكره
وكيف نضحك عندما نريد أن نبكى
وكيف نبتسم عندما نتألم

- سقراط -

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## bob (10 أغسطس 2012)

*حَوِّل جراحك إلى حكمة*

*أوبرا وينفري*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*"ليتعلموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍ يحبهم،
كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين "
" ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم بآخرين "
" ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الغفران "
" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل"
" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاصا يحبونهم جداً
ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن حبهم"
" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء
ويَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف"
ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر،
لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً "
ليتعلموا أن لا يحكموا على شخص من مظهره
أو مما سمعوا عنه
بل عندما يعرفونه حق المعرفة
---------------------
لـ جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*عجيبة هي الحياة بمنطقها المعاكس ..
أنت تركض خلف الأشياء لاهثاً ، فتهرب الأشياء منك .. وماتكاد تجلس وتقنع نفسك بأنها لا تستحق كل هذا الركض ، حتى تأتيك هي لاهثة ..
وعندها لا تدري أيجب أن تدير لها ظهرك أم تفتح لها ذراعيك

لـ أحلام مستغانمي*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

حبيبتى . ان يسألوك عنى
 يوما، فلا تفكرى كثيرا
 قولى لهم بكل كبرياء
 " يحبنى .. يحبنى كثيرا .. "

*3>*

 
صغيرتى . ان عاتبوك يوما
 كيف قصصت شعرك الحريرا
 وكيف حطمت إناء طيب
 من بعدما ربتيه شهورا
 وكان مثل الصيف فى بلادى
 يوزع الظلال والعبيرا
 قولى لهم : ,,أنا قصصت شعرى لأن من احبه .. يحبه قصيرا ..,,
*
3>
*
 أميرتى . إذا معا رقصنا
 على الشموع لحننا الأثيرا
 وحول البيان فى ثوان
وجودنا أشعه ونورا
 وظنك الجميع فى ذراعى
 فراشه تهم أن تطيرا
 فواصلى رقصك فى هدوء
 وأتخذى من أضلعى سريرا
 وتمتمى بكل كبرياء
 " يحبنى .. يحبنى كثيرا .."
*
3>
*
 حبيبتى . إن أخبروك أنى
 لا أملك العبيد والقصورا
 وليس فى يدى عقد ماس
 به أحيط جيدك الصغيرا
 قولى لهم بكل عنفوان
 ياحبى الأول والأخيرا
 قولى لهم : كفانى
 بأنه يحبنى كثيرا...
*
3> 3> 3>
*


حبيبتى .. يا ألف ياحبيبتى
حبى لعنيك أنا كبيرا
وسوف يبقى دائما كبيرا ...


>> نـــزآر <<
​  
*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

*. الخوف لا يمنع من الموت لكنه ( اي الخوف ) يمنع من الحياة . " نجيب محفوظ "*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

*. راحة البال تعني القدرة علي تنظيم النفس داخلياً وهي الهدوء الداخلي في خضم الارتباك و الصعوبات و النزاعات و المعارضه  (نورمان فينست بيل )                   *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

*يالها من معجزة رائعة  اذا استطاع فقط كل منا ان ينظر بعيني الاخر للحظة واحدة . (هنري ثورو)*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

*. السعاده هي :- عندما يتناغم ما تفكر فيه  مع ما تقوله مع ما تفعله  عندئذ ستشعر بالسعاده  (مهتما غاندي )                   *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*عندما تـُحب .. احتفظ بهشاشتك فهي أجمل شيء فيك
ولا تتظاهر بالقوة الوهمية فهي لا تساوي الشيء الكثير في لغة العاشق

لـ واسيني الاعرج*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

* لا تقاس حكمة بني البشر بتجاربهم ,  بل بقدرتهم علي خوض التجارب . ( جورج برنارد شو )                   *


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

*. من يهزم رغباته أشجع ممن يهزم أعداءه، لأن أصعب انتصار هو الانتصار على الذات ! !  ارسطو                   *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

*بعضنا ينجح بذكائه، وبعضنا ينجح بغباء الأخرين..لابرويير*


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

_لا يستطيع احد ركوب ظهرك
...
الا اذا كنت منحنيا

مارتن لوثر
_​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

_المال خادم جيد
...
لكنه سيد فاسد

دوما
_​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

عظمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد
....
وعظمة قلبك تخلق لك الاصدقاء


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أغسطس 2012)

*إذا ما افترضنا إذا ما افترضنا بأنك لست حبيبي فماذا أكونُ ؟ وماذا تكونْ ؟ وكيف أقول بأنيَّ أنثى إذا لم أخبئكَ تحت الجفونْ

لـ سعاد الصباح*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

*هكذا نفترقْ*
​ * الشوارعُ ملكى*​
*الحدائقُ..*​
 * والخمرُ*

*والبحرُ.. *

 * والياسمينْ *

 * .. وهذا الأفقْ *

 * فما تملكينْ؟*

 * والنجومُ نثارُ دموعي *

 * على صفحاتِ الأرقْ *

 * فأين إذن… *

 * تسهرين؟*

 * والنوافذُ لي *

 * فما تحلمين؟*

 * ما الذي أخسرُ – الآن – *

 * لو…*

 * ترحلين *


 * غسان كنفانى*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مآ أغربنى عندمآ أشتكى ألمـاً فيهـ لذتى ...*!*

>>* جبرآن خليل جبرآن *<<
 

*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

إنمآ آلرجل آلعظيم ذلكـ آلذى لآ يسود .. ولآ يُسآد

>>* جبرآن خليل جبرآن *<<
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2012)

كم أحلم أن أنسى نفسي وأطير عاليا .
الى أين ؟ هل ضاقت الأرض الى هذا الحد ؟
ضاقت , وضاقت معها سبل السعاده .

واسينى الاعرج


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## bob (14 أغسطس 2012)

*كيف  نضجر وللسماء هذه الزرقة ، وللأرض هذه الخضرة ، وللورد هذا الشذا ، وللقلب  هذه القدرة العجيبة على الحب ، وللروح هذه الطاقة اللانهائية على الإيمان.  كيف نضجر وفي الدنيا من نحبهم ، ومن نعجب بهم ، ومن يحبوننا ، ومن يعجبون  بنا*

*نجيب محفوظ*


----------



## bob (14 أغسطس 2012)

*“المشكلة وراء تأففنا من الانتظار لا يعود لانشغالنا بما هو أهم، بل بسبب رفضنا الانتظار بحد ذاته .
 لا شيء في حياتنا يستدعي العجلة، لكن الانتظار يفصلنا عن الآخرين ويشعرنا كم نحن وحيدون”*

*هانى نقشبندى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

ثمة حكمة لا تبلغها إلا في عز وحدتك وغربتك, 
عندما تبلغ عمراً طاعناً في  الخسارة. تلزمك خسارات كبيرة لتدرك قيمة ما بقي في حوزتك, لتهون عليك  الفجائع الصغيرة.
 عندها تدرك أن السعادة إتقان فن الاختزال, أن تقوم بفرز  ما بإمكانك أن تتخلص منه, وما يلزمك لما بقي من سفر. 
وقتها تكتشف أن معظم  الأشياء التي تحيط بها نفسك ليست ضرورية, بل هي حمل يثقلك.
 
>>* أحلآم مستغآنمي* <<
 

*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الحبُ عندما يصيرُ رزيناً يصيرُ شبيهاً بالواجب .. وكنتُ أرفضُ أن يتحكمَ الواجبُ في علاقتنا ..

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2012)

ليس العزلة هى سبب وحدتى
فالأصدقاء من حولى كثيرين
فقط لأنى لم اصطدم فى هذا العالم بأحد يستطيع احتوائى
بأحد يستطيع ان يفهم ما يدور فى عقلى
بأحد عندما اقابله اشعر إنى قابلت نفسى

ما احوجنى حقا لشخص يفهمنى
ما احوجنى ان اتحدث بجدية ولا امزجها بالهزل
ما احوجنى ان اعقد الأمور ولا ابسطها وان ابطل نغمة "عادى يعنى"

ابراهيم المحلاوى​


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

*عند الغضب يجب أن نمتنع عن الحديث والفعل .. 
**فيثاغورس*​


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ليس العزلة هى سبب وحدتى
> فالأصدقاء من حولى كثيرين
> فقط لأنى لم اصطدم فى هذا العالم بأحد يستطيع احتوائى
> بأحد يستطيع ان يفهم ما يدور فى عقلى
> ...









*إنها تطرز في النهار، وتفك ما طرزته في الليل، لا لتهزم الوحدة بهذه الطريقة، وإنما على العكس تماماً لتحافظ عليها .*

* ماركيز*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الحبُّ في الناسِ أشكالٌ وأكثرها كالعُشبِ في الحقلِ لا زهرٌ ولا ثمر.


لـ جبران خليل جبران *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*أن تمسك قلما وتخط جرحا على الورقة معناه أن تملك قدرا كبيرا من العزلة والجرأة .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 هو لم يقل سوى " *كيف أنت*؟ " .. وهي قبل آليوم لم تكن تتوقع أن يربكهآ آلجوآب عن سؤآل كهذآ .
وإذ بها تكتشف كم هي رهيبة آلأسئلة آلبديهية في بسآطتهآ ,
 تلك آلتي نجيب  عنها دون تفكير كل يوم , غربآء لا يعنيهم أمرنآ في آلنهاية , ولا يعنينآ أن  يصدقوآ جوآباً لآ يقل نفآقاً عن سؤآلهم .

ولكن مع آخرين , كم يلزمنآ من آلذكآء , *لنخفى بآللغة جرحنآ *..؟

  
>> أحلآم مستغآنمى <<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

ان الاستبداد  يقلب الحقائق فى الأذهان، فيسوق الناس إلى إعتقاد أن طالب الحقِّ فاجرٌ،  وتارك حقّه مطيع، والمشتكي المتظلِّم مفسد، والنّبيه المدقق ملحد، والخامل  المسكين صالح أمين، ويُصبح – كذلك – النُّصْح فضولاً، و الغيرة عداوة،  والشّهامة عتوًّا، والحمية حماقة، والرحمة مرضاً، كما يعتبر أنَّ النِّفاق  سياسة، والتحيُّل كياسة، والدناءة لطف، والنذالة دماثة.       عبدالرحمن الكواكبي


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

الكل يحلم بتغيير العالم،​ ​ لكن لا أحد يفكر بتغيير نفسه.​ ​ - ليو تولستوي -
​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 ولأننــآ نُتقن *آلصمــت* ,
حملونــآ وِزر آلنوآيــــآ ..*!*
 
  
>> *غآدهـ آلسمـــآن* <<


  *.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هل هناك حب صحـّي ؟

كل حب هو مرضي بإمتياز

وإلا سيصبح ألفة اعتيادية

عندما نحب نصبح مرضى بمن نحب

نحب ما يحب ونكره ما يكره

وفوق هذا كله علينا أن نسيّر شخصيتنا التي امتلكناها طوال رحلتنا الحياتية

لأنها تظل فينا وربما هي من يفجر في النهاية كل شيء

ننتفي أمام حالة لا سلطان لنا عليها إلا الجنون .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 إن *قلب المرأة* لا يتغير مع الزمن ولا يتحول مع الفصول ..
 قلب  المرأة ينازع طويلا ولكنه لا يموت ..
 قلب المرأة يشابه البرية التي يتخذها  الإنسان ساحة لحروبه ومذابحه ،
 فهو يقتلع أشجارها ويحرق أعشابها ويلطّخ  صخورها بالدماء ويغرس تربتها بالعظام والجماجم ، 
ولكنها تبقى هادئة ساكنة  مطمئنة *ويظل فيها الربيع ربيعاً والخريف خريفاً إلى نهاية الدهور**


 * 
>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2012)

الكراهية تقتل دائما و الحب لا يموت أبدا.
 من اقوال غاندي​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الحب هو أجمل سوء تقدير بين الرجل والمرأة.

لـ فيكتور هوغو *
..


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أغسطس 2012)

عندما نصر على النوم بعينين مفتوحتين نتعب كثيرًا ..

واسينى الاعرج


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أغسطس 2012)

أننا مجبرون على إدمان أقراص الأمل حتى لا نموت بالشهقة القاتلة

واسينى الاعرج


----------



## منير3 (17 أغسطس 2012)

متى سترجع الشام؟

http://www.adab.com/modules.php?name=Sh3er&doWhat=shqas&qid=65822&r=&rc=2





سائليني، حينَ عطّرْتُ السّلامْ،	 كيفَ غارَ الوردُ واعتلَّ الخُزامْ
وأنا لو رُحْتُ أستَرْضي الشَّذا	 لانثـنى لُبنانُ عِطْـراً يا شَـآمْ
ضفّتاكِ ارتاحَتا في خاطِـري	 و احتمى طيرُكِ في الظّنِّ وَحَامْ
نُقلةٌ في الـزَّهـرِ أم عندَلَـةٌ	 أنـتِ في الصَّحوِ وتصفيقُ يَمَامْ
أنا إن أودعْتُ شِعْـري سَكرَةً	 كنتِ أنتِ السَّكبَ أو كُنتِ المُدامْ
ردَّ لي من صَبوتي يا بَـرَدَى	 ذِكـرَياتٍ زُرْنَ في ليَّا قَــوَامْ
ليلةَ ارتـاحَ  لنا الحَـورُ فلا	 غُصـنٌ إلا شَـجٍ أو مُسـتهامْ
وَجِعَتْ صَفصَافـةٌ من حُزنِها	 و عَرَى أغصَانَها الخُضرَ سَقامْ
تقـفُ النجمةُ عَـن دورتِـها	 عنـدَ ثغـرينِ وينهارُ الظـلامْ
ظمئَ الشَّرقُ فيا شـامُ اسكُبي	 واملأي الكأسَ لهُ حتّى الجَـمَامْ
أهـلكِ التّاريـخُ من فُضْلَتِهم	 ذِكرُهم في عُروةِ الدَّهرِ وِسَـامْ
أمَـويُّـونَ، فإنْ ضِقْـتِ بهم	 ألحقـوا الدُنيا بِبُسـتانِ هِشَـامْ
أنا لسـتُ الغَـرْدَ الفَـرْدَ إذا	 قلتُ طاب الجرحُ في شجوِ الحمامْ
أنا حَسْـبي أنّني مِن جَـبَـلٍ	 هـو بيـن الله والأرضِ كـلامْ


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


  *أنا وأنتم أيّها النّاس مأخوذون بما بان من حالنا *،* متعامون  عمّا خفي من حقيقتنا *.
 فإن عثر أحدنا قلنا هو الساقط ، وإن تماهل قلنا هو  الخائر التلف ، وإن تلعثم قلنا هو اللأخرس ، وإن تأوّه قلنا تلك حشرجة النزع  فهو مائت . 

انا وأنتم مشغوفون بقشور(* أنا *) وسطحيات ( *أنتم* ) لذلك لا نبصر ما أسرّه الروح إلى (* أنا *) وما أخفاه الروح في (* أنتم *) . 

 
  
>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## amalon (17 أغسطس 2012)

*فَنَحنُ إِذا اِلتَقى صدرٌ وَصَدرٌ* *    لَنا فَكَما اِلتَقى كوبٌ وَكوبُ * *وَإِن مُزِجَت بِنا خَمرٌ وَخَمرٌ* *    تَمازَجَ في النَدى نَسَمٌ وَطيبُ * *أَرى أَدَبي بِعَينِكِ حينَ يَهوي* *   عَلى فَمِكِ الأَديبِ فَمي الأَديبُ * *بِنا نارٌ وَلَيسَ بِنا هَشيمٌ* *    وَعاصِفَةٌ وَلَيسَ لَنا هبوبُ*

*الياس أبو شبكة *
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2012)

المرأة كالزهرة إذا اقتلعت من مكانها تتوقف عن الحياة
شكسبير​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*الحياة تتأرجح كالبندول بين الألم والملل

لـ آرثر شوبنهاور*


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

*البُكَاء*
*  هُوَ لُغَة القَلْب الأكثَرَ صِدقاً ، هِوَ الألم يَفِيض مِلْحاً** لاَ نَسْتطِيعُ الكَلاَم وَنَحنُ نبْكِي بِصِدق
**لِأنَّنَا لاَ نسْتطِيعُ التّحدُّثَ بِلِسَانَيْن مُخْتلِفَيْن فِي الوَقت نفْسه
* * دُمُوع الفُرَاق هِيَ بِبَسَاطَة لَيْسَت إِلاَّ المَاضِي يَحضُرُ فِي هَيْئة شبّحْ حَسنَ الوَجْه*

* لـ سهيل اليمآني *
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2012)

إنَّها الواَحده بعد مُنتصف العشق 

لـِ يَتَسرَّب,,, نقاءُ ذكراكِ 

عبر تَشَقُقاتِ صخورِ النَّسيان 

ورَوحي الربيعيةُ ترتعِش,,,
بين ثَنايا نجمات الليلة الظلماء 

لـِ تدخلين عبر شَهَقاتِ الباب 

وأعودُ مبحراً في سُفُنِ اللِّقاء 

ههُنا كُنَّا,,,

ههُنا أجتمعنا ,,,

ههُنا,,انتهت قِصتُنا قبل ان تبدأ 
,
,
,
لـِ خالد لطيف


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*الجوع الى المحبه ..... اعظم من الجوع الى الخبز 
الام تيريزا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

نولد أطفالا كصحائف بيضاء بسيطة . . . لنكتشف في ما بعد أن الحياة قد ملأتنا بخرابيش معقدة و أحيانا غير مفهومة ! 
سارة ناصر


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

*أعتقد أن الرجال يظلمون المرأة لأنهم ببساطة .. لا يفهمونها
و نحن أمام الأشياء التي لا نفهمها
نأخذ موقفاً من ثلاثة :
اما أن ننقص قدرها .. و هذا معظمنا
أو نخاف منها و هذا بعضنا
أو نحبها أكثر .. و هذا أقلنا

لـ هآني نقشبندي*


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

*الإنسان الذكي يعرف أن يتحدث والحكيم يعرف أن يصمت. 

لـ علي عزت بيغوفيتش 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

*بعض أحلامنا بسيطة .. و لكنها للأسف مستحيلة !!

لـ خالد الباتلى *


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا أجبن من أن أقولها .... "أشتقتك"
 وأكثر جنوناً من "ألا أقولها"
 ومحافظة جداً حد "التقوقع خجلاً"
 ومتفائلة جداً حد النظر الى شفاهك فى تلهف لــ "نطقها"
 وعاقلة جداً حد بعثرة أحلامى بك فوق مقصلة "التقاليد"
 وساذجة جداً حد تدوين "كل ما سبق" على مرأى منك !

 رانيا عبد الرؤوف
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

the only thing we should fear is the fear itself
روزفلت الرئيس الامريكى


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

إدى التنك على قفاه يحترمك مدى الحياة "البيرت أينشتين "​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *حتى* ولو سآر آلعمود أمآمكـ يهديكـ سوآء آلسبيل ,
فلآ بد أن تكون لنفسكـ *آلمصبآح وآلدليل *..*!*
  
>> *مى زيــــآدهـ* <<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2012)

*بعض الأفكار صلوات.... وبصرف النظر عن وضع الجسد ، هناك لحظات تكون فيها الروح ساجدة (على ركبتيها). فيكتور هوجو*​


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## amalon (20 أغسطس 2012)

*كيف أشفق على الذي يبدد ألمه في الشكاية والتظلم فلا يبقى منه ما يستدعي الشفقة ؟ كل شفقتي تتجه إليك أنت الذي لا تشكو مع أن ألمك صامت لا حد له ولا نهاية .

مي زيادة
*


----------



## Farida Farook (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مزاج المرأة صعب الفهم،
  حين يعتقد الواحد في امرأة أنها ستسبب له مصيبة إذا بها تُنقذه.
  حين يعتقد أنها ستنقذه ربما تقوده إلى مصيبة، 
 الإنقاذ والهلاك متوقفان على مزاجها
*

*محمد شكري*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

كنت سعيدا عندما إكتشفت الجاذبية الارضية، ولكن اصبحت أسعد عندما جذبنى المسيح إليه
"اسحق نيوتن"
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *يقولون لى* : لو عرفت نفسكـ لعرفت جميع آلنآس ..
*فأقول لهم* : ألن أعرف نفسى أولاً حتى أعرف جميع آلنآس ..*؟*!
  
>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

*"ان ضاع العدل على الارض فالله مصدر كل عدل"*

* البابا شنودة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 إتجه بوجهكـ نحو* آلشمس* دومــاً
ولن ترى آلظلآل أبـــداً   


>>* هيلين كيلر *<<


  *.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *لحظة حب* ..* تبرر عمراً كآملاً من آلإنتظآر*


>>* أحلآم مستغآنمى *<<


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

لآ يُدركـ* أسرآر قلوبنـــآ *..
إلآ من إمتلأت قلوبهم بآلأســـرآر ..



>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

*من أين يأتي كل هذا الوجع هكذا دفعة واحدة ؟ من الصعب علي أن أتحمل كل هذه الصدف القاسية لوحدي .

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ربما كان حبي لك هو نقطة ضعفي الكبيرة . كم أشتهي أن أقضي معك بقية عمري بدون أن أزعجك بقلقي و يأسي و لكنك كل يوم تزداد بعدا 

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

*شيء من الخوف يدفعني نحو الصمت و الابتعاد عنك.

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

إذآ كآن فى وسعكـ أن* تحب *..
فـ فى وسعكـ أن تفعل أى شئ ..



>> *تشيكوف* <<


*.،*​ ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أغسطس 2012)

من أين أبدأ هذا الألم و هذا الحزن الذي صار مثل الفيض يملأني و يقودني نحو يأسي الكبير ؟

واسينى الاعرج


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2012)

*روبرت بويل ( 1627 -1691 )
 العالم الانجليزى الشهير : " مثل الكتاب المقدس بين الالكتب مثل الماس بين الاحجار الكريمه اثمنها و اشدها لمعانا و اكثرها فعلا فى نشر النور و اقواها و اصحها فى التأثير "*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اخاف عليك جدا من قلبي عندما يتعلق يصير حزينا و تائها وعندما يحب يفقد رزانته ويصير طفلا

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ثمة أناس لهم تلك القدرة الخرافية على المشي فوق قلوب الآخرين دون شعور بالذنب

**أحلام مستغانمي*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
 *لآ يقوم آلحآضر إلآ على قآعدة آلمآضى* ,
فليذكر ذلكـ أولئكـ آلذين يقومون بآلهدم " *آلمطلق *" ..*!*


>> *مى زيـــآدهـ* <<
*
* * 

.،*


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الذين لا يتكلمون كثيراً لا يعني أنهم لا يعرفون

أحياناً يصمتون ليسخروا بشكل جيد من الذين يتكلمون كثيراً وهم لا يعرفون

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*عندما تـُحب ..

احتفظ بهشاشتك فهي أجمل شيء فيك

ولا تتظاهر بالقوة الوهمية فهي لا تساوي الشيء الكثير في لغة العاشق 

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*كم أخلصت لغيابك
لكنّها ذاكرتي خانتني
تصوّر
ما عدت أذكر عمر صمتك
ولا متى لآخر مرة قابلتك
وكم من الوقت مرّ من دونك
فكيف قل لي أنتظرك
وأنا ما عدت أعرف وقع خطواتك

**أحلام مستغانمي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

"إنا لمحكومون بالأمل"
سعد الله ونوس


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *إن  كل ما يقوله لك يسوع المسيح يمكن تلخيصه في الكلمة التالية "* اعلم أنك  مُرحبُ بك.*"
 إن يسوع يقدم إليك أخص علاقة لديه وهي علاقته الحميمة بالآب،
 فهو يريدك أن تعرف كل ما يعرفه هو وأن تفعل كل ما يفعله هو.
 وهو يريد أن  يكون منزله الخاص بيتاً لك. نعم، *هو يريد أن يعد لك منزلاً في بيت الآب*.




>> *آلأب . هنرى نووين* <<
*
* * 

.،*​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*آه كم أكره أن أحبك وأن يسكنني كل لحظة
ذلك الوجع الغامض بك ، والتوق اللامحدود لسماع صوتك ..
آه كم أكره أن لا أحبك 
وأن يغمى على أيامي 
وتستحيل صفراء وباهته كـ صفحات كتاب عتيق منسي في الغبار .

لـ غادة السمان *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل شعرتَ برغبة في أن تعيش الموت في حضن امرأةْ؟ 

لـ محمود درويش *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*المـرسـلة : أنـا
المرسـل إليه : أنتَ
الرسـالة : أحبـكَ
الغـلاف : قلبي
البـريـد : حـفظ الله

الرسـالة الأولى 


" أنا محتـاجـةٌ جدا لـمينـاء سـلام .. "
هذا أنا تلك المتعبةُ دونـك .. و ذاك أنت ميناء السـلام
يا عاصمة عالمي و مِرفـأ زورقي الصغير .. 
يا بستان زهرتي .. أطـلت الغياب و إني انتـظـر 

اليوم بعد الفجر ..
استسقيـتُ ربي .. ليُمـطر قلبي بك
فـأنـا أخاف أن يصيب قلبي جفاف انتـظارك 

يومـيا أخرج أحسن حـواءٍ عندي و أتزين بها ..
أتزين بالحلم بك .. لـكَ .

محـرومـات من لا تـستطـعن الغناء مع العصـافير
أو الضحـك مع الصغـار ..
أو مـن لا يفقـهن هديل الحمـام و حفيف الشجر
لا لغـة لهذا الكون سوى لغة الحـب .
و لا حب عندي إلا لك؟

كلما أخبرني أبي أني أميرةُ عمرِه و مليكةُ عالمِه
ابتسمُ له ..
و أشفقُ عليكَ أن تنافس حبا كحب أبي و قلبا كقلبه
لكني أهمس لله في سجدتي ..أن يهبني زوجا له قلب الدنيا و عين النور.
و أن تكون أنتَ هذا الزوج .

عربيـةٌ أنـا .. فـ إيـاك أن تستـهين بي .
أنا أمٌ بعمر الأرض .. 
قدسٌ بفخـر التـاريـخ ..
شمـسٌ لا أُغمـدُ إلا في قلبٍ واحدٍ فقط
فـ هلا كنت أنت هذا القلب ؟!

بقلم / اسلام حجى *


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا أطلب منك الشيء الكثير سوى أن تمنحني ما تستطيعه من قلبك و دفئك و أشواقك و دعواتك .
أضع يدي على وجهي ، أغمض عيني ، و أحاول أن أسترجع صفاء وجهك : ياه ؟ ما أبعدك و ما أقربك إلي . 

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *آلجمآل آلعظيم يأسرنى .. ولكن آلجمآل آلأعظم *يحررنى* من أسر ذآتهـ


>> *جبرآن خليل جبرآن* <<

 *
* * 

.،*​ ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ارسلت روحي رصاصها..

تجاه الفؤاد..

اختلت..

عصافير الزمن..

سقطت ..

على منابر الالم..

قلوب مذبوحة..

تئن من البعد ..

من سفر الاحلام..

من اهات العشق...

والحب.. والهيام..



كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ميغسي ميرنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 *الأجدر أن يُعرّف الإنسان بما فقد وليس بما يملك*.
 فنحن دائما نتيجة ما  فقدناهـ .

 ولكن لا أحد يسألك عن الذي فقدته ؛ *هم يسألونك فقط عما تملك*.




>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
 
 
*.،*​


----------



## Critic (8 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *الأجدر أن يُعرّف الإنسان بما فقد وليس بما يملك*.
> فنحن دائما نتيجة ما  فقدناهـ .
> ...




احلام مستغانمي... كاتبة جزائرية من مواليد تونس..
بقرالها كتير ..شفافة ملكة الاحاسيس بالكتابة


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ها أنا ذي اليوم وللمرة الأخيرة أستدرج القدر ليصنع معي نهاية أشتهيها لا كما فصلها لي الآخرون نهاية أنحتها بأظافري وأغزلها بأصابعي

واسينى الاعرج​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*خذ الخريطة.. ورتبها كما تشاء
فالقارات أنت والبحار أنت .....وأنا أنت..

لـ سعاد الصباح*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2012)

تعلم كيف تنسى ..وحده النسيان يشفى الذاكرة من أوجاعها القاسية

واسيني الاعرج


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الذي علمك كيف تحب لم يعلمك كثيراً كيف تحافظ على أشواقك حتى النهاية ، ستقول لي ، الحب مثل الكائنات الحية ، له بداية وله نهاية . المشكل ليس هنا ، ولكن فيمن يصنع هذه النهاية . لماذا نزاحم الأقدار في حماقاتها ؟ لماذا نقتل شيئاً بإمكاننا أن نحافظ عليه ما دمنا نحب بعضنا بعضا ؟ هل كثير علينا أن نكون مع بعض ؟؟ !!!

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## Alexander.t (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ما زلت أؤمن أن أكبر خيانة تمارسها  امرأة، هي أن تنام في حضن رجل لا تحبه، وأصعب فاحشة أن يفتح رجل قلبه  لامرأة هو أول العارفين بكذبته. ولاشيء بينهما إلا ورقة ذابلة مثل قلبيهما  وقبلهما. زنا يمارس كل ليلة على مرآى القانون والله والبشر باسم وثيقة  عاجزة عن توفير قبلة صادقة.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*كيف أقفز إلى قلبك، فقط لأطّل عليك قليلا، و أقول لك

يــااااه لو تدري كم أحبك ؟

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*أمام الأسئلة الغبية لا نملك الا الصمت

الناس
إنهم لا يطرحون عليك عادة،
إلا أسئلة غبية،
يجبرونك على الرد عليها بأجوبة غبية مثلها..

يسألونك مثلا
ماذا تعمل.. لا ماذا كنت تريد أن تكون.
يسألونك ماذا تملك.. لا ماذا فقدت.
يسألونك ما اسمك.. لا ما إذا كان هذا الاسم يناسبك.
يسألونك ما عمرك.. لا كم عشت من هذا العمر.
يسألونك أي مدينة تسكن.. لا أية مدينة تسكنك.
يسألونك هل تصلي.. لا يسألونك هل تخاف الله.

ولذا تعودت أن أجيب عن هذه الأسئلة بالصمت.
فنحن عندما نصمت
نجبر الآخرين على تدارك خطأهم

لـ أحلام مستغانمى
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*
الله محبـة ..
الله يحيـط المتحابين فيه بـ هـالـةٍ مـنهُ \ مـن نـور .
إذا أردت أن تقتـرب منـي .. اقترب منه .. 
لا ظـلام في الحب ولا حب في الظـلام

لـ اسلام حجى*


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
*لآ تخف من آلبآطل* إن إنتشر أو إنتصر
إن آلبآطل لآبد أن يُهزم أمآم *آلحق*
مهمآ طآل بهـ آلزمن​ 
وكل جليآت لهـ دآود ، ينتظرهـ
وينتصر عليهـ ... بإسم رب آلجنود​ 


>> *قدآسة آلبآبآ شنودة آلثآلث* <<​ 



*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2012)

‫*إذا أردنا حقًا أن نحب لابد أن نتعلم كيف نغفر.

الأم تريزا ...‬* 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

من النادر أن نفكر فيما نملك، بل نحن نفكر فيما ينقصنا
"الفيلسوف الألمانى آرثر شوبنهاور"​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

  **ولإن الدوار هو العشق* ، هو الوقوف على حافة السقوط الذي لا يقاوم ،
هو التفرج على العالم من نقطة شاهقة للخوف ، 
هو شحنة من الانفعالات والأحاسيس المتناقضة ،
التي تجذبك للأسفل والأعلى في وقت واحد ، 
لأن السقوط دائماً أسهل من الوقوف على قدمين خائفتين

أن أرسم لك جسراً شامخاً كهذا ،
يعني أني أعترف لك أنك ... *دواري*

 >>* أحلآم مستغآنمى *<<




*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

nice


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بعدما طارده الكلب وأضناه التعب ,, 
 وقف القط على الحائط مفتول الشنب
 قال للفأرة أجدادي أسود !!!
 قالت الفأرة :هل أنتم عرب !!

أحمد مطر


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

  *لابد أن تقرر لنفسك *من هم الذين سوف تسمح  لهم بالعبور إلى داخل حياتك ومتى ستسمح لهم بذلك *.
 فلقد سمحت للآخرين  لسنوات بالدخول والخروج من وإلى حياتك وفق احتياجاتهم ورغباتهم .
 *ولذلك لم تعد سيداً لمنزلك *، وشعرت أكثر فأكثر بأنك مستخدم من الآخرين .
 ولذلك أيضاً قد شعرت سريعاً بالتعب والحنق والغضب والاستثارة . 
 

>>* آلأب . هنرى نووين* <<

 

*.،*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Anas2 (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*“البطل لا يمكن ان يكون بطلاً لسلوكه طريقاً بالإكراه” *


* مصطفى خليفة*


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو سألتم عن الحب أهو موجود وكيف نعثر عليه لقلت،
نعم موجود، ولكنه نادر, وهو ثمرة توفيق إلهي وليس ثمرة اجتهاد شخصي
وشرط حدوثه أن تكون النفوس خيرة أصلا جميلة أصلا

د/مصطفى محمود*


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*“ان الانسان لا يموت دفعة واحدة، كلما مات له قريب او صديق او احد من معارفه فإن الجزء الذي يحتله هذا الصديق او القريب يموت في نفس هذا الانسان، و مع الايام و تتابع سلسلة الموت تكثر الأجزاء التي تموت داخلنا ... تكبر المساحة التي يحتلها الموت ...” ​​*
*مصطفى خليفة​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*
نحتاج إلى الجنون.. أحياناً
ونحتاج إلى العقل.. دائماً
وعندما اتّخذت قرار الحب كنت في قمّة جنوني
وعندما اتّخذت قرار الرحيل كنت في قمّة عقلي !

شهرزاد الخليج*


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*“هناك شيئًا في داخلي يرفض الفرح .. يرفض لأنه لا يستطيع ،
لا يستطيع أن يقفز فوق جدار عال ٍ
وصلد من الحزن المتراكم طوال هذه السنوات” 


مصطفى خليفة​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

* إذا جعلت نفسك دودة على الأرض فلا تلم من يدوسك بقدمه "مارتن لوثر"
*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لَم أَكُنْ أَبحثُ عَنك ..
أَنا أَثناء بَحثي في زُحام الحَياةِ ..عَني ..
تَعثرتث بكَ ووجَدتُك ..!

لـ نبال قندس*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها، بل اجمعها وابن بها سلماً تصعد به نحو النجاح." مارتن لوثر "
​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> ​




*حلو خالص

ربنا يباركك

وموضوع جميل جدا

+++
*​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشيء الوحيد الذي يجعلنا نجبر الكسور هو الكتابة

 نكتب لاننا في حاجة للنسيان أو لمزيد من الألم موجهين نداء استغاثة

 ولايهم سُمعنا أم لم نُسمع

 وربما العكس هو الصحيح

 نكتب لأننا نرفض أن نشفى من الآخر ونرفض كذلك أن ننسى

 نكتب لأننا نريد من الجرح أن يظل حيّاً ومفتوحاً

 نكتب لأن الكائن الذي نحب ترك العتبة وخرج

 ونحن لم نقل له بعد كل ما كنا نشتهي قوله

 نكتب بكل بساطة ..

 لأننا لانعرف كيف نكره الأخرين .. وربما لانعرف أن نقول شيئاً آخر .

واسينى الاعرج
​
*


----------



## Anas2 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

If you think you are too small to make a difference, try sleeping with a mosquito..........


Dalai Lama


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

* بعد  النكسة ظهرت أغنية «الطشت قاللى» وقبل الانتخابات ظهر «أبوالليف», وبين  «الطشت» و«الليف» أخذنا صابونة كبيرة وظهر الكثير من «رغاوى» الكلام..

جلال  عامر​
*

*http://www.facebook.com/#*


----------



## Anas2 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

في حياتنا شئ آخر ، ليس هو الموت ، ولكنه نوع من عدم الشعور بالموت .. ولا بالحياه ايضاً ! 


 أنيس منصور


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحـــبــك لا أعتقد أنّ هناك كلمة أكثر جمالاً وأكثر خرابــاً منها

أ ..حــ .. ـــبـــ .. ك

أربعة حروف مختلفة وملونة

قادرة على منح الدفء إلى ملايين القلوب المتعبة

وعلى إشعال حرائق لا حدود لخرابها في النفوس

لـ واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*“ان الانسان لا يموت دفعة واحدة، كلما مات له قريب او صديق او احد من معارفه فإن الجزء الذي يحتله هذا الصديق او القريب يموت في نفس هذا الانسان، و مع الايام و تتابع سلسلة الموت تكثر الأجزاء التي تموت داخلنا ... تكبر المساحة التي يحتلها الموت ...” 

 مصطفى خليفة*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*أجعل التخطيط للمستقبل هو  همك، فإن مجرد الأنشغال به يكفي لالهائك عن آلام الماضي، وثق بانك تستطيع  أن تجعل الماضي سبباً في نجاحك في حالة واحدة : إذا كنت أقوى منه، بأن  تستفيد درساً تبني عليه خطتك في المستقبل.
( د. الشريف حاتم العوني )*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

  لى* قلب صغير* أريد أن أخرجهـ من ظلمة صدرى وأحملهـ على كفىّ متفحصاً أعمآقهـ ومستحكياً أسرآرهـ ،
فلآ تترصدهـ يآ لآئمى بنبآل مذآهبكـ مسبباً خوفهـ وإختفآءهـ ضمن قفص آلضلوع ..
قبل أن يسكب دمآء خفآيآهـ ويقوم بفرض عقيدة آلآلهة عندمآ* إبتدعتهـ من آلجمآل وآلحب *..

 

>>* ج**برآن خليل جبرآ**ن* <<


*.،*
​


----------



## سانتي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*"بإمكان اليهود اقتلاع جسدي من فلسطين، غير أنني أريد أن أزرع في الشعب شيئاً لا يستطيعون اقتلاعه"
​**يحيى عياش..​*


----------



## Anas2 (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ثم مامعنى (سنموت)؟
ربما كان لدى الانسان مائة حاسه، وبالموت تموت فقط الحواس الخمس، المعروفة لنا أما الخمس و التسعون الباقية ، فتظل حية.

تروفيموف... من مسرحية: بستان الكرز


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كيف  أستطيع تحرير امرأة تتكحل بعبوديتها وتعتبر قيودها اساور من ذهب تخشخش في  معصميها ؟ كيف استطيع تحرير امرأة تقف بالطابور أمام حجرة شهريار حتى يأتي  دورها ؟ 

 نزار قباني


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 

أى علم هذآ آلذى لآ يستطيع أن يضع *أصوآت من نحب* فى حبآت آلدوآء أو زجآجآتهـ ,
كى نتنآولهآ سراً عندمآ نُصآب بوعكة عآطفية .. بدون أن يدرى صآحبهآ " *كم نحن نحتآجهـ* "..*!*​ 


>>*أحلآم مستغآنمى *<<​ 




*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2012)

قد يتقبل الكثيرون النصح ، لكن الحكماء فقط هم الذين يستفيدون منه 

( بابليليوس سيرس )
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*قسوة الأيام تجعلنا خائفين من غير أن ندري تماماً ما يخيفنا. إذ أن الأشياء التي تخيفنا ليست إلا مجرد أوهام*

*شكسبير
*


----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*"إن وعود الله مازالت حية وفعّالة، وهي صالحة لك. لاتفقد الأمل و تستسلم" *

*جويس ماير*


----------



## Samir poet (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

أمس إتصلت بالأمل !
 قلت له : هل ممكن أن يخرج العطر من الفسيخ و البصل ؟
 قال : أجل .
 قلت : و هل يمكن أن تشعل النار بالبلل ؟
 قال : أجل .
 قلت : و هل من الحنظل يمكن تقطير العسل ؟
 قال : أجل .
 قلت : و هل يمكن وضع الأرض في جيب زحل ؟
 قال : نعم , بلى , أجل , فكل شيء محتمل .

 قلت: إذن حكام العرب سيشعرون يوما بالخجل ؟ 
 قال: ابصق على وجهي إذ هذا حصل ,,,


أحمد مطر


----------



## Anas2 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

البعض لا يستطيع أن يفهم أنه يمكنك أن تدافع عن  الحرية وعن الحق في الاختلاف في ذاتهما..
 البعض لا يمكن أن يفهم أنه يمكنك  أن تدافع عن حق المفطر وأنت صائم وعن حق الصائم وأنت مفطر.. يمكنك أن تدافع  عن حق المصلي وأنت لا تصلي وعن حق من لا يصلي وأنت تصلي يمكنك أن تدافع عن حق المؤمن وأنت ملحد ويمكنك أن تدافع عن جق الملحد وأنت مؤمن.  البعض لا يستطيع أن يرى أبعد من ذاته الوضيعة..
 ولا يستطيع أن يفهم أنه  بدفاعه عن اقتناعات الآخرين وإن اختلفت مع اقتناعاته إنما هو في الحقيقة  يحقق التعايش بين الجميع... 
 متى سيفهم البعض أن لا أحد يمتلك الحقيقة؟


 ألفة يوسف


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
“إننا *نموت* بشكل متجزئ! يموت الفرح، تموت الذاكرة، تنحني الأشواق
ندخل في الرتابة، ثم ننسحب 
نشيخ بسرعة، وبشكل مذهل 
*شيء ما يتأكل يوميا في داخلنا ولا نشعر*”​ 



>> *وآسينى آلأعرج* <<​ 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحب دائما جديد

لـ باولو كويلو*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اننا نملك الكثير من الاحلام والاوهام في وطن يحرمنا من حق الوجود ! ،، واسينى الاعرج


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*سعادة مفجعة أن نموت تحت المطر*

*واسيني الأعرج*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

،، الله يخلص الإنسان ويهبه الروح القدس ،
 ثم  يقول له بعد ذلك: "* والآن تمم أنت خلاصك وكن وفياً لي، بالرغم من أن طبيعة  الأشياء التي حولك قد تجعلك غير مخلص لي *". 
" *قد سميتكم أصدقاء *".. 
فاثبتوا  علي وفائكم لهذا الصديق ،
 وتذكروا أن كرامته على المحك في حياتكم هنا في  الجسد . ,,




>>* أوزوآلد تشيمبرز* <<



*.، *​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندما ينكسر عمق الناس لا يمكن تصليحه بسهولة ..فهو مثل الزجاج الشفاف إذا انكسر .. انكسر ..

لـ واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندما نواري التراب كائناً نـُحبه

 يُستحسن أن نذكره بحب ونقنع أنفسنا بأن الحياة مستمرة بدونهِ

 وأنّ علينا أن نلتصق بقاطرتها الكبيرة .*

*واسينى الاعرج*

​


----------



## bob (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل إنسان يصبح شاعراً إذا لامس قلبه الحب*

*أفلاطون*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

الأشياء الحميمة نكتبها ولا نقولها 
*فالكتابة *هي ............ " *اعتراف صامت* "




>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
 

*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أحياناً يلزمنا كتابة كتاب كبير جداً لنجيب على سؤال من كلمة واحدة ... *" * *لماذا* ؟* " **
*




>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## bob (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعض الأصدقاء يأتون مره في العمر , وحينما يرحلون يضل مكانهم شاغراً عمراً كاملاً*

* ياسر الرحال*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لاتعامل الناس على أنهم ملائكة فتعيش مغفلاً,
ولا تعاملهم على أنهم شياطين فتعيش شيطاناً
ولكن عاملهم على ان فيهم بعض اخلاق الملائكة
وكثيراً من اخلاق الشياطين !
( مصطفى السباعي )
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*نادراً ما خططت لشيء

وكثيراً ما نسفت كل تخطيطاتي .

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## fouad78 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

على الإنسان الذى يسعى لتغيير ماضيه أن ينظر لهذا المـاضى ويستفيد من تجاربه السابقة
وأن يحول تلك التجارب إلى مهـارة يستفيد منها فى وقته الحاضر "د. إبراهيم الفقى"
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الفكر أثمن ما يملك الإنسان، وإن كرامة الإنسان تكمن فى فكره "باسكال"​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2012)

kalimooo


----------



## سانتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*
"بإمكان اليهود اقتلاع جسدي من فلسطين، غير أنني أريد أن أزرع في الشعب شيئا لا يستطيعون اقتلاعه"

يحيى عياش...​*


----------



## bob (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*مٌحبَط  !!  أن يجَمع الوجه بين مزيج  ابتسآمة الأمل وَ  دموع الخيبه*

*ذكرى العساف*


----------



## سانتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*
"تركتُ فيكم حروفاً، أعيدوا بها رسم الحكاية، ولا تذكروني."

الدكتور فتحي الشقاقي ​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*" لا تفعل الشر ، فلا يصيبك الشر ، و تجنب الأذى فيبتعد عنك الأذى.
لا تزرع يا ابنى في تربة الظلم ، لئلا تحصده سبعة اضعاف."*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*جميعكم تضحكون علي لأني مختلف عنكم
وأنا أضحك عليكم لأنكم متشابهون

لـِ جون دافيس *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*“لكي تكوني سعيدة معه يجب أن تفهميه كثيرا وتحبيه قليلا, ولكي تكون سعيدا معها يجب أن تحبها كثيرا ولا تحاول فهمها ابدا”

لـ أنيس منصور*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ولكن على الإنسان الذى يسعى إلى القمة أن يستفيد من ماضيه جاعلاُ منه قوة دافعة تـًعينه على تحقيق أهدافه فى المستقبل. "د. إبراهيم الفقي"​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## سانتي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*"أملي أن يرضى اللهُ عني"
​**أحمد ياسين..​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*وما بين فصل الخريف ..وفصل الشتاء
هنالك فصل ..اسميه فصل البكاء..
تكون به النفس... اقرب من اي وقت مضى للسماء

نزار قباني*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*ربما ما كان بخيلاً ولا أنانياً، وربما كان  سخياً بما هو أثمن من أن يشترى،
 لكنه ما كان معنياً بتطويقك به،

 بقدر ما كان  مهتماً *باستحواذه عليك* ..*!*



>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
*

.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*وحده الذي يتقن *متى يجب كسر الصمت *,
وينتقي كجواهرجي كلماته بين صمتين 

يليق به *صمت الكبار*... 



>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
*

.،*​ ​


----------



## bob (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا يوجد في الدنيا ، أهم من الإحساس بأنّ هناكَ في زاوية ما من الكرة الأرضيّة من يحبنا*

*واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

**يقولون لي : لو عرفت نفسك لعرفت جميع الناس 
فأقول لهم : ألن اعرف نفسي أولاً حتى أعرف جميع الناس.
*​*جبران خليل جبران 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*" كأن *أعظم صيحة* يلقيها العبقري في الناس , وإن هو جهلها , 
هي كلمة قالها السيد المسيح للمخلع

" *قم احمل سريرك وامش* !"." 



>>* مى زيآدة* <<
*

.،*​


----------



## Anas2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ليس الكفيف الذي أمسى بلا بصر .. إنّي أرى من ذوي الأبصار عميانا

 إيليا أبو ماضي


----------



## the shepherd (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اغمض عيني كل لا اري
لكني ابصر جيداً كل ما اخشاه
لأني اعرف انني لا اغمض عيني
الا حين اخاف​ 
اطلب من نفسي ان ابتسم 
لكني ابكي
لأنني اتذكر انني لا اتسول الابتسامة 
الا عندما احزن​ 
اخبئ يدي في جيب معطفي
لأصافح الدفء , فيلسعني الصقيع
الدفء مشاكس كشمس الشتاء
المتراكضة بين الغيم
و الصقيع رابض علي اطراف نافذتي 
يرسم لي لوحات الضباب 
بأنامل من جليد

فاطمة احسان ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2012)

المرأة  لغز  لو استطعت اكتشافه ستحيا بسعادة كاملة

 Kalimo


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*إنى أعلنت عليكـ *آلحب*
إنى أعلنت عليكـ* آلسلآم*
إنى أعلنت عليكـ *آلغفرآن*

رغم كل مآ كآن
ومآ قد يكون

خذ من قلبى مآ شئت .....
*فسيبقى* لى منه مآ يكفينى
 


>>* غآدهـ آلسمــآن* <<
 *

.،*​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2012)

هناك ..بين الحشائش الخضراء..

وازهار البيلسان  ...

قيثارة..

ذهبية الأوتار ...

مبعثرة الالحان ...

تناجيني..

تطربني..

تراقصني...

تهتف باسمي...

تشتاقني واشتاقها...

اداعب اوتارها..

قيثارة لها ...

مشاعر ...واحاسيس...

 النساء...

لا بل...

هي اجمل واروع...

 النساء..

انها فتاتي..

فتاة احلامي...

فتاة اوهامي...

kalimooo


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*الحياة أقصر من أن نضيعها بالإصغاء إلى ما يقوله الغير عنا 

لـ شكسبير*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*
إذ قالت امرأة إنھا ستحبك حتى الأبد ..
وإنك زینُ الرجال فلا قبلك كانَ أحد
ولا بعدك ..
سوف یكون أحدْ ..
فلا تطمئنَّ كثیراً إلیھا ،
لأن الدقیقة عند النساءِ ،
أبدْ ...

لـ نزار قبانى *


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما اجمل الذي حدث بيننا ..
.. ما اجمل الذي لم يحدث بيننا
ما اجمل الذي لن يحدث بيننا

احلام مستغانمي ..*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربما قد يكون أصعب شيء في الحياة و أكثره قسوة هو أن تحب رجلا ليس لك ، و أن تعيش الى الأبد في الظل ، و أن تتناثر لغة و نوتات موسيقية هاربة و تتماهى مع الكلمات و الإيقاعات التي بقيت من لقائك الأخير به، لكنك هنا في القلب حيث كل شيء يتحول الى نثار من النور الهارب

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*شيخً فى ريعان شبابه بالحُب مات صبيً فى قلبها و دُفن فى أحدى ورقات رواياتهُا التى تحدثت فيها عنه , كُل هذا دون ان يعرف انها تقصده .

لـ خالد بكر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

أقصى درجات السعادة .. !!

 هو أن نجد من يحبنا فعلا ..

 يحبنا على ما نحن عليه ..

 أو بمعنى أدق .. يحبنا برغم ما نحن عليه ..!!

 نجيب محفوظ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*"الموسيقى كالمصباح، تطرد ظلمة النفس وتنير القلب فتظهر أعماقه"
*

*جبران خليل جبران*

*
*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
**
 **نحن لآ نُشفى من ذآكرت**نـآ*
ولهذآ نحن نكتب , ولهذآ نحن نرسم , ولهذآ يموت بعضنآ أيضاُ ..*!*


>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
**
 **أسئلتي الوجودية بدأت مع القطة*
 : كيف تستطيع القطة أن تحمل صغيرها بين أنيابها مندون أن تؤذيه؟ 
وهل حقا هي تخفي صغارها عن أبيهم الذي يحدث عندما يجوع أن يأكلهم؟
 وهل الآباء جميعهم قساة وغير مبالين؟ وهل ثمة قطط أكثر أمومة من نساء يحملن أثداء
 تذر اللبن وتضن بالرحمة؟

​

 بعد ذلك، عندما كبرت، وخبرت يتم الأوطان،
 كبرت .. "* أسئلة القطة* "
 وأصبحت أكثر وجعا:
 هل يمكن لوطن أن يلحق بأبنائه أذى لا يلحقه حيوان بنسله؟ 
 هل الثورات أشرس من القطط ؟​

 في التهامها لأبنائها من غير جوع؟ 
 وكيف لا تقبل قطة، مهما كثر صغارها، أن يبتعد أحدهم
 عنها  ؟
 ، ولا ترتاح حتى ترضعهم وتجمعهم حولها، بينما يرمي وطن أولاد إلى المنافي والشتات 
غير معني بأمرهم؟ 


 لم أبحث لهذه الأسئلة عن جواب،
 فـ" *الأجوبة عمياء، وحدها الأسئلة ترى.*"
 

>> *أحلآم مستغآنمى* <<
 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
**
 *في البداية* جئت اغني *
و الآن تبدل الأمر
و البعض يحاول إرغامي
على *تلاوة موعظة ما *
ولن أفعل...لن..لن

(* الحقيقة* صرخة بملايين الإيقاعات
و *الموعظة* ندب آحادي , رتيب...)



>> آلرآئعهـ ..* غآدهـ آلسمــآن* <<



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل ملت إليه ؟
لا أدري حقًا .. إن اضطراب العواطف في بيئة منغلقة يدعوك إلى خداع نفسك سريعًا .. يكفيك وجود شخص مناسب تركب عليه هذا الحشد من العواطف الجاهزة المتراكمة في صدرك ..
سرعان ما تظهر أغنيات (أم كلثوم) و قصائد (ناجي) .. و الوردة الحمراء إياها .. كأنما كانت هذه الأشياء تنتظر ظهور الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب ، فلا تمهلك لحظة حتى تسأل نفسك : أتراني أحبه حقا ؟

لـ احمد خالد توفيق *


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يا سيِّدتي:

 أنتِ خلاصةُ كلِّ الشعرِ.. 

 ووردةُ كلِّ الحرياتْ. 

  يكفي أن أتهجى إسمَكِ..

 حتى أصبحَ مَلكَ الشعرِ.. 

 وفرعون الكلماتْ.. 

 يكفي أن تعشقني امرأةٌ مثلكِ.. 

 حتى أدخُلَ في كتب التاريخِ.. 

 وتُرفعَ من أجلي الراياتْ.. 


نزار القباني


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*لستُ أَعمى
 لأُبْصِرَ ما تبصرونْ ،
 فإنَّ البصيرةَ نورٌ يؤدِّي
إلى عَدَمٍ …. أَو جُنُونْ*

*محمود درويش*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## bob (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*لست من الحماقة لأقول إنني أحببتك من النظرة الأولى. يمكنني أن أقول إنني أحببتك، ما قبل النظرة الأولى.
 كان فيك شيء ما أعرفه، شيء ما يشدني إلى ملامحك المحببة إليّ مسبقاً،  وكأنني أحببت يوماً امرأة تشبهك. أو كأنني كنت مستعداًَ منذ الأزل لأحبّ  امرأة تشبهك تماماً.*

*أحلام مستغانمي*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*و يخيل إلي أن فريقاً منكم يقول : " إن الفرح أعظم من الترح " فيعارضه فريق آخر : " كلا , بل الترح أعظم من الفرح "
أما أنا فالحق أقول لكم : انهما توأمان لا ينفصلان يأتيان معاً و يذهبان معاً فإذا جلس احدهما منفرداً إلى مائدتكم فلا يغرب عن أذهانكم أن رفيقه يكون حينئذ مضطجعاً على أسرتكم

جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2012)

* كن لطيفاً، لأن كل شخص تقابله يقاتل بشراسة في معركة ما. 

أفلاطون
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *" *آللــآ مبآلآهـ* " .. هى آخر فصول آلوجع


>> *غآدهـ آلسمآن *<<


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*أنـا لا أعرف حقيقة ما أريـد !
سأصـارحك بشئٍ آخر..
أنا لا أرغب في أيّ شئ بحماس حقيقيّ 

أحيـانًا أمتلئ بالغضب 
على نفسي وعلى حياتي،

أحيانًا تجتاحني أشواقٌ لا أعرف ما هي بالضبط. !

نعم، في داخلي أشيـاء،
ولكني لا أستطيع أن أسمِّيهـا !

لـ بـهـاء طاهــر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

"كيف أرجع إلى ما كنت قبلاً ؟  نعم عشت من غير حب وعشت سعيداً ولكنها سعادة الأعمى الذي لم ير الجمال  ولكنك فتحت عين الأعمى وجعلته يبصر وينبهر ..فهل تحسبه إذا أرجعته إلى  ظلامه الأول مستطيعاً أن يجد سعادته الأولى ؟"

 لـ توفيق الحكيم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها .. لماذا ؟ لأن الحب أعمى ..

 لـ شكسبير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

عامل حبيبتك دائماً على إنها طفلتك الوحيدة . . !

 دللها , إستمع لها , إهتم بها

 و حينما تقع فى خطأ تحدث معها و إسمع منها ثم قرر عقابها

 و لكن لا تتركها وحيدة

 فــَ مهمها كان عدد عائلتها كبير , إلا إنها ستكون وحيدة بدونك

من اقوال شكسبير 
​


----------



## Anas2 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ويل لامة تكثر فيها الطوائف وتخلو من الدين

 ويل لامة تلبس مما لا تنسج ، وتأكل مما لا تزرع، وتشرب مما لا تعصر

 ويل لامة تحسب المستبد بطلا”، وترى الفاتح المذل رحيما”

 ويل لامة تكره الشهوة في احلامها وتعنو لها في يقظتها

 ويل لامة لا ترفع صوتها الا اذا مشت بجنازة، ولا تفخر الا بالخراب

 ولا تثور الا وعنقها بين السيف والنطع

 ويل لامة سائسها ثعلب، وفيلسوفها مشعوذ، وفنها فهن الترقيع والتقليد

 ويل لامة تستقبل حاكمها بالتطبيل وتودعه بالصفير،.

 لتستقبل اخر بالتطبيل والتزمير

 ويل لامة حكماؤها خرس من وقر السنين ورجالها الاشداء

 في اقمطة السرير

 ويل لامة مقسمة الى اجزاء وكل جزء يحسب نفسه أمة.

جبران خليل جبران

--------------------

يبقى ويل للأمة العربية


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ﺃﻧﺎ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﺃﺷﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ
 ﺃﺗﺪﺭﻭﻥ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ؟
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﻷﻧﻨﻲ ﻻ ﺃﺿﻊ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﻷﻱ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ
 ﺷﺨﺺ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺒﻂ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ
 ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺣﺐ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻚ ...ﻛﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪﺍً...ﻭﺇﺑﺘﺴﻢ
 ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﻜﻠﻢ...ﺇﺳﻤﻊ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ... ﻓﻜﺮ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ...ﺇﻛﺴﺐ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺼﻠﻲ...ﺇﻏﻔﺮ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺠﺮﺡ...ﺇِﺷﻌﺮ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺮﻩ...ﺣﺐ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻴﺄﺱ...ﺣﺎﻭﻝ
 ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﻮﺕ...ﻋﻴﺶ
من اقوال شكسبير 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*أضحكـ .. ولو فى عينكـ ألف دمعة 
أضحكـ .. ولو فيكـ هموم الدنيــا .. 
أضحكـ .. ولو فى حياتكـ مشاكل .. 
أضحكـ .. ولو أقرب صديق مش سائل 
بس بعد كل ضحكة من دول .. 

قول الحمد لله 

أن ربنا فاكركـ ومصعبها عليكـ شوية .. 
ويابخت اللى ربنا فاكروااا فى الدنيا 


لـِ نــدى فـولـــى
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

لم أفقد شيئاً .. مآ زلت أحتمى بدفئى من كل صقيع آتٍ

" *أسمــآء حسين* "



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مُرهقةٌ أنتِ.. وخائفةٌ 

وطويلٌ جداً.. مشواري 

غوصي في البحرِ.. أو ابتعدي 

لا بحرٌ من غيرِ دوارِ.. 

الحبُّ مواجهةٌ كبرى 

إبحارٌ ضدَّ التيارِ 

صَلبٌ.. وعذابٌ.. ودموعٌ 

ورحيلٌ بينَ الأقمارِ.. 


لـ نزار قباني*


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*لم ألمس يدها قط .. ولم أجلس جوارها قط .. ولم أخلُ بها قط .. لكني .. بعرض هذا البحر .. وطول هذا الطريق .. وعرض هذه السماء .. وعظم هذه الآخرة .. أحبها .. أحبها .. ♥ ~

د. عمرو فؤاد*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*إني أخاف من الحب كثيرا ،
و لكن القليل من الحب لا يرضيني
لـِ مي زيادة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

* ليس للنساء عمل في الحياة سوى الحب، أما حياة الرجل فهي حب العمل، ومن هنا بدأ سوء التفاهم.
** توفيق الحكيم *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*وخلاصة التجارب كلها في الحب أنك لا تحب حين تختار ولا تختار حين تحب، وأننا مع القضاء والقدر حين نولد وحين نحب وحين نموت

لـ عباس محمود العقاد*


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأشقياء لا يقعون في الحب , بل الحُب يقع عليهم

لـ خالد الباتلى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما أقسى صمتك. ماذا يجب أن أفعل لأقنعك أنك تملأني ، وأنني أريدك وأشتهيك، ولكني أرفض أن أكون امرأة موسمية

واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*“حبيبي أنا مشبعة بك ، مثل إسفنجة ، حيثما مستني يد ، نضحتُ بك ، عطراً ، شوقاً ، ألماً وخوفاً ..
هل تعلم ما معنى أن تنضح امرأة برجل ؟"

واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## bob (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*
*
**قلبى هو الشرفة الوحيدة التى أخشى رؤية الاخرين يهـوون منها* .. " *للداخل* ”   



>> *أسمآء حسيــن *<<
  

*.،*​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*دائماً أندم على لحظات ضعفي
وربما ندمت أكثر على لحظات قوتي 
امن قوال نجيب محفوظ* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2012)

لماذا تخرجين الآن من جسمي  و من أجلك جدّدت الإقامة  فوق هذي الأرض.. *#درويش*


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ماذا يثير الناس لو سرنا على ضوء النهار  
و حملت عنك حقيبة اليد و المظلة  
و أخذت ثغرك عند زاوية الجدار  
و قطفت قبلة #درويش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 نوفمبر 2012)

* لكنه لم يسمع إلا لأنانية متوغلة في أعماقه كسرت كل نور في عينيه وعيني وسحبتنا شيئاً فشيئاً نحو مرفأ مظلم.
واسيني الأعرج‏*


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

* حافظ على قلبك خاليا من الكره ,وعلى عقلك خاليا من القلق..وتوقع القليل وامنح الكثير
 لـ  بيجي فليمنج
*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد احداً لا يرحل ولو اجبرته الحياة على ذلك اريده بعلاقه ابديه كعلاقتي بإسمي مثلاً او علاقتي بذلك النفس الذي يسكن رئتي #مستغانمي


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

ولم ( *أقع* ) في الحب
 لقد مشيت اليه بخطى ثابتة
 مفتوحة العينين حتى أقصى مداهما
 اني ( *واقفة* ) في الحب
 لا (* واقعة *) في الحب
  







*" غآدهـ آلسمــآن "*




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

اليوم هو* أول يوم في عمرك الباقي* ..لا تخن حياتك و ابتسم ,
 *فأنت حي !!!*
  







*" غآدهـ آلسمــآن "*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق
النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق
حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام
ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق
صلاح جاهين ​


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*ما أسعد الرجل ... ما أسعده  
 وحده ذلك الذى يسمى اليوم يومه 
 والذى يقول وقد احس الثقة فى نفسه 
 يا أيها الغد كن ما شئت  فقد عشت اليوم لليوم ... لا لغده ولا لأمسه .*

الشاعر الرومانى هوارس


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ألا ترى معي 
أن كلينا فريسة 
والحياة هي القط الأسود الكبير 
الذي قرر أن يلهو بنا 
والقدر هو الشرك 
الذي يتهددنا 
وما دام لا محالة 
فلنستمتع بسقوطنا ! #السمان


----------



## memomzs (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اﻷبتسامة
1. وجه بلا ابتسامة كحديقة بلا اشجار
2. أجمل ابتسامة تلك التي تراها من خلال الدموع
3. اﻷبتسامة لا تكلف شئ لكنها تعني الكثير 
4. هناك خناجر في الابتسامات 
5. اﻷبتسامة هي أسرع وسيلة مواصلات مجانية
6. العالم ألة تصوير فأضحك من فضلك
7. احترس من قرني الثور وحوافر الحصان وإبتسامة بعض الناس
8. إن كنت لا تستطيع أن تبتسم فلا تفتح دكانا ﻷنك ستفشل 
9. إبتسامة المرأة شعاع تفوق سرعته سرعة الضوء
10. العظيم من يبتسم عندما تكون دموعه علي وشك الإنهيار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل لي أن أقول لك حبيبي ، إني شعرت بنفسي فجأة أني لست أكثر من غيمة هاربة ، و أنك لم تكن أكثر من سراب ، قاس هذا الكلام ، و لكنه أيضا حقيقي 

لـ واسيني الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*يجب ان لا نعيش بحكم العادة وان لا تصبح افكارنا كالتنفس بلا تفكير وان تصبح عواطفنا كدقات القلب بدون تدبير

لـ أنيس منصور 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*من الصعب جدا أن يكون الإنسان عادلا مع من يحب!

لـ أنيس منصور*


----------



## تعيسة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلما زاد الانسان ثقافة زاد تعاسة*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*“ليس إني أقول من جهة احتياج فإني قد تعلمت أن أكون مكتفيًا بما أنا فيه.

بولس الرسول
*


----------



## amalon (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الإيمان ليس فقط مذهب أو دين أوعقيدة .. الإيمان احساس يغوص فينا للعمق ..  انه اتجاه الانسان بكامل شعوره وارادته .. الى الإيقان بأن للحياة فى  نطاقها الكامل قيمة ومعنى

أسماء حسين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنْ تكوني امرأةً .. أو لا تكوني ..
تلكَ .. تلكَ المسألَهْ
أنْ تكوني امرأتي المفضَّلهْ
قطَّتي التركيَّة المدلَّلهْ ..
أنْ تكوني الشمسَ .. يا شمسَ عُيوني
و يداً طيّبةً فوقَ جبيني
أنْ تكوني في حياتي المقْبِلَهْ
نجمةً .. تلكَ المشكِلَهْ

لـ نزار *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*“و ما أنا غيرُ موسيقا 

تليقُ بِسِحْرِ رَقْصَتِها” 

أحمد بخيت*


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اقول احبك يا قمرى ؟
اه لو كان بامكانى فأنا لااملك فى الدنيا 
الا عينيك واحزانى 
نزار قبانى ​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجل حين يحب يكون اكثر رقة وخجلاً والمرأة حين تحب تكون اكثر شجاعة وجرأة

البابا شنودة


----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2012)

طالبة شفاعة قال:


> الرجل حين يحب يكون اكثر رقة وخجلاً والمرأة حين تحب تكون اكثر شجاعة وجرأة
> 
> البابا شنودة


كلام مظبوط


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*وأَقولُ لنفسي : سيطلع من عَتْمتي قَمَرُ ...

محمود درويش*


----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

كلما زادت ثقافة الانسان ازادت تعاسته


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا تحك ،، لن يشعر أحد ..
صدقني لا فائدة من البوح ..
هل تعتقد ان شيء ما سيتغير إن بُحت ؟
إطلاقاً ,...
ربما فقط سيستاؤن منك زيادة ،ربما لن تجد الرد الذي يُشفيك ..
حينها فقط ، ستقول ياليتني لم أحك ...

لا تحكِ ، لن يشعر أحد ...
صدقني لا فائدة من البوح ..
غالباً سيتهمونك " بالحساسية الزائدة "
إنها تلك الفترة التي تتحول فيها الحساسية الي مرض يجب العلاج منه ..
على عكس ان كان الموقف مختلفاً ، إن كنت أنت المستمع ، 
ربما حينها ، يقولون لك " إنك لا تشعر ، أين إحساسك ! " 

لا تحكِ ، لن يشعر أحد ..
صدقني لا فائدة من البوح ...
فهم دائماً لا يشعرون ،
وهم دائماً لا يقصدون ..
وهم دائماً لا يفهمون ..
وأنت دائماً تُسيء الظن بهم ...

مــروة الإتـــربي*


----------



## Anas2 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

أروع وأقرب وصف لما يحصل بين العرب واسرائيل.:

 نملة قالت للفيل: قم دلكني ..
 ومقابل ذلك ضحكني ..!
 وإذا لم اضحك عوضني ..
 بالتقبيل وبالتمويل ..
 وإذا لم اقنع .. قدم لي ..
 كل صباح ألف قتيل !
 ضحك الفيل ..
 فشاطت غضبا : تسخر مني يا برميل ؟
 ما المضحك في ما قد قيل ؟!
 غيري اصغر ..
 لكن طلب أكثر مني ..
 غيرك اكبر ..
 لكن لبى وهو ذليل ..
 أي دليل ؟
 اكبر منك بلاد العرب ..
 واصغر مني إسرائيل
 _____

احمد مطر


----------



## Anas2 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لو ثار قومي على حكامهم الطغاة وماتوا جميعاً متمردين لقلت إن الموت في سبيل الحرية لأشرف من الحياة في ظلال الاستسلام.

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كم أشتاق أن أبقى معك أطول مدّة ممكنة
أتأمل وجهك الصافي ..
وأغبط المرأة التي ستختارها لحياتك .. كم ستكون سعيدة
أنا هكذا.. أحياناً لا أجد ما أملأ به قلبي إلا التخراف
أريد أن أنسى كل شيء ولا أبقيكَ إلا .. أنتَ
-------------------------
يكفيني أني رأيتك وأحببتك لليلة بكاملها
وسلّمتك ما احتفظتُ به لرجل يعشقني
ويحسّسني أني امرأة تستحق أن تعشق ..
أنا كذلك أحبكِ جداً
إحذر , هذه الكلمة الكبيرة لن يلحقك من ورائها إلا العذاب والأذى والتيه
تذكّر أنكَ عندما تقبل بالضياع في هذه الدنيا وتتخلى عن كل مطالبك تجاهها
فهذا يعني أنكَ مصاب بهذا المرض
على الحب أن يُعلّمك حقكَ فقط في الحياة
ولا تضيّع الجزء الأكثر جنوناُ فيك .. فهو أجمل ما في الإنسان
لاشيء أثمن منهذه اللحظة من الزوغان التي تشعر فيها
أنكَ لا تنتمي إلا لنفسك ..
وأنّ المحيط بكل ضجيجه وتفاصيله التافهة .. لا يعنيك مطلقاً
أليس الجنون نعمة في عالم مثل عالمنا؟
أحبكَ .. قولي لي أحبكَ
أريد أن أسمعها
أنتَ هنا .. هنا بالضبط
وتأخذ رؤوس أصابعي بنعومة وتغرسها في صدرها
مع ميل خفيف بإتجاه القلب .
----------------------------
هناك أناس يحتلون أمكنتهم في نفوسنا بدون فوضى ولا قوة
تشعر أن أمكنتهم كانت محجوزة منذ زمن بعيد
ولا يفعلون شيئاً آخر سوى استرجاعها وملء شغورها ..

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*الذي  يشعر بالملل ليس هو الذي لايرغب بالحياة او لا يرغب بالموت*
 لان الذي لا  يرغب بالحياة يرغب بالموت والعكس صحيح 

ولكن الذي يمل هو انسان لايرغب حتى  بـ " *الرغبة* "









*" أنيس منصــور "*


*.،*​


----------



## Anas2 (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اللحظات التي تتخذ فيها قراراتك هي تلك التي تقرر مصيرك. 

"انطوني روبنز"*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## تعيسة (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيوب الجسم قد يسترها متر قماش

وعيوب الفكر قد يكشفها أول نقاش*


----------



## bob (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*شيء من الشعور يشعرني بضرورة تصفية حساباتي القديمه مع الذاكره*

*واسيني الاعرج
*


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Anas2 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مـــــن يحـــــبك حقــــا،،، ليـــــس الــــذي يبـــــكي .حينــــما تمـــــوت ،، بــــل هــــو مـــــن يمــــــوت ،،، حينـــــما انــــت تبـــكي


----------



## تعيسة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصديق الحقيقي هو من يبكيك لا من يضحكك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*“ما بالنا نتجادل فيما سيؤول إليه أمرنا فى المستقبل
فى حين أننا لا نعرف ما نحن عليه اليوم ؟”

لِـ جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كثيرا ما تكلمت وندمت أما عن الصمت فلم أندم أبدا


----------



## تعيسة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ إنه فقط يمنعه من الاستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه.


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## تعيسة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الابتسامة بالف كلمة


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.

* حين تختلط نغمات صوت أم كلثوم بــ " *الشتاء* "
مع كوب دافئ من *الذكريات* العابثة كــ طفل
الحانية كــ أم
الهاربة كــ أنت
البعيدة كــ نحن
القريبة كــ إشتياقاتى ... 
المشتعلة كــ الحنين

حينها فقط ،،،، 
تتشكل بــ داخلنا لوحة ... ألوانها "*روحية* " متدرجة أحاسيس ظلالها .... *!
*







*" رآنيآ عبد آلرؤوف "*



*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هات حضنك هات حزنك 
 هات لي كل ضمة ضيعها حنانك
 خذ دموعي خذ ضلوعي
 خذ حياتي اللي أداريها عشانك
 تشهد اللهفة عليا والحنين
 ماهدا قلبي ولا نامتلي عين 

 نزار قباني​


----------



## تعيسة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اخي لا تمل بوجهك عني فما انا فحمة ولا انت فرقد


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## تعيسة (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك وان خنته خانك


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


*رغم *سِنّي الصغير
 وشعلقتي فـ حبل البسمة والضِحكة
 وخيط الشمس اللي بفرد منه أمتار
 فـ عز الليل ولم نِدفى
 زماني بيقلب الدَفه
 سنين مربوط فـ ساقية حب
 واتاري تروسها مش لافّه
 ضفاير موت بتغزل نفسها دومًا
 على جبين الزمن *..* فنخاف
 تجاعيد الفراق والشوق
 فـ جوف قلبي
 ولا بتنطق ولا بتتشاف
*ملامحي بريئة من عينكم*
 ومن لومكم
 ومن أفكار بتتوارد على عقولكم
 فبنشوفني كما المحظوظ *..*
 وانا أصلاً بعيش بينكم 
 كطفل كبير
*بقلب عجوز** ...!*








"* محمد طلعت *"


 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مهما كان الطريق الذي تختاره فسوف تجد من يقول لك إنه خاطىء ،
 وفي ذلك الطريق ستجد صعوبات تحاول إقناعك بصحة قول من انتقدك.. 
لكن متابعة الطريق حتى النهاية تحتاج الشجاعة
الشاعر والكاتب الأمريكي رالف والدو ايمرسون ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2012)

* المرأة الحكيمة او الرجل الحكيم ليس لديهم شيء لا تملكه انت ,

 انهم ببساطة مدركون لبعد السكون 

 إيكارت تول

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحبة لا تعرف عمقها إلا ساعة الفراق.
جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


*إني لا أؤمن في حبٍ.. 
*لا يحمل نزق الثوار.. 
 لا يكسر كل الأسوار 
 لا يضرب مثل* الإعصار

*





" *نــزآر* "



*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*متهمون نحن بالإرهاب *
 أذا كتبنا عن بقايا وطن ... 
 مخلع ... مفكك مهترئ 
 أشلاؤه تناثرت أشلاء ... 

 عن وطن يبحث عن عنوانه ... 
 وأمة *ليس لها سماء* !!*



* 
" *نــزآر* "



*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مجتمع لآ يهمه آلجآئع إلآ إذآ كآن نآخباً
ولآ يهمه آلعآري *,* إلآ إذآ كآن إمرأهـ ......*!*


" *جلآل عآمر* "


 

*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Faith is taking the first step even when you don't see the whole staircase
Martin Luther King Jr   ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ياما *دَقَّ*
 و أقول لُه لأ
 ياما أزُقّ
 و ياما زَقَّ
 ياما قولت
 استنَّى حبَّه
 ياما قاللى
 أسير مَحبَّه
 قولت ربِّى
*هدِّ حيلُه*
 كُـلّ يــوم
 يعشقلى شابَّه...*!
:D


" مؤمن مجدى "


.،* 


​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

There is no avoiding war; it can only be postponed to the advantage of others." - Niccolo Machiavelli"

"ﻻ يمكن تفادي الحرب. يمكن فقط تأجيلها، وذلك يكون في مصلحة الآخرين ﻻ مصلحتك" - نيكولو ماكيافيللي

اللي هي بالعربي اقطع عرق وسيح دم


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

"A good general not only sees the way to victory, he also knows when victory is impossible"
"In war we must always leave room for strokes of fortune, and accidents that cannot be foreseen"
Polybius -

"القائد الجيد، ليس فقط يعرف الطريق إلى النصر، ولكن أيضاً متى يكون النصر مستحيلاً"
"في حرب، ﻻبد أن نترك دائماً مساحة لضربات الحظ، والحوادث التي ﻻ يمكن توقعها"

- بوليبيوس


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

He who defends everything, defends nothing" - Sun Tzu

"الذي يحاول الدفاع عن كل شيء، سيخسر كل شيء" - سون تسو

يعني دافع الأول عن الأولويات...والباقي على الحاجات الأقل أهمية


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Nothing can stop the man with right mental attitude from achieving his goal , nothing on earth can help the man with wrong mental attitude .

Thomas Jefferson the 3rd president of USA


----------



## تعيسة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

علمته نظم القوافي ولما تعلمها هجاني


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


نَحن* لَا نَتَعَلم الحَيَاة* مِن الآخرِين.. 
 نَتَعلمها مِن خُدوشنَا.. 

*مِن كُل مَا يَبقَى مِنَا أَرضًا بَعد سُقوطنَا وَوقوفنَا* 
 







*" أحلآم مستغآنمى "
*



*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


*أَحبِّيه* كَمَا لَم تُحبّ امرَأة 
 وَ *انسِيه *... كَمَا يَنسَى الرِجَال 
 








*" أحلآم مستغآنمى "
*



*.،*
​


----------



## تعيسة (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كن بلسما ان صار دهرك علقما


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

لَن نَشتَرِي هَذَا العِيد شَجرَة
 سَتَكونِين أَنتِ *الشَجَرَة*
 وَسَأُعلِق عَلَيِكِ ..
 أُمنيَاتِي.. وَصَلَواتِي..
 وَقَنَادِيل دُموعِي ..

*كُل عَامٍ وَأَنتِ حَبِيبَتِي* ..




>> *نزآر قبآنـى *<<



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*الموت لا يُخيف كثيراً ..
مشكلتنا الكبرى هي أولاً مع الحياة .

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*نحن لا نعيش إلا مرّة واحدة علينا أن نعرف فيها
كيف نخطئ ونصحح الخطأ في الوقت نفسهِ.

لـ واسينى الاعرج*


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس


----------



## bob (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*There is time for work. And there is time for love. That leaves no other time*

*Coco Chanel*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

العقيدة مسألة فكرة وضمير , لا مسألة حروف واشكال وهذة هى رسالة المسيح فى ذلك العصر الموبوء بجموده ورياءه على السواء لان الرياء هو فى باطنه جمود على وجهه طلاء 

عباس محمود العقاد كتاب عبقرية المسيح


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يناير 2013)

إن رأيت يوما زهرة باكية لا تسألها عن السبب واسأل صاحبها لماذا أهمل زهرته؟؟؟ وكيف... هان عليه دموعها؟؟؟ كانت فى يوما سبب لفرحته واليوم أصبح هو سببا فى حزنها إن فى يوم اخترت زهرة قبل ان تقطفها من مكانها إن لم تكن على استعداد للمحافظة عليها فلا تقطفها دعها لمن يحافظ عليها​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

فلسطين الحبيبة كيف احيا بعيدا عن سهولك والهضاب


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

[ *آلأمل* ] 
هو فى حد ذآته نوع من أنوآع آلسعآدهـ ,
بل قد يكون *أكبر سعآدهـ يمكن لهذآ آلعآلم منحهـآ = )*




*" صآمويل جونسون "*




 *..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*


يابخت من يقدر " *يقول* " ..
 واللى فى ضميره يطلعه
 يابخت من يقدر يفضفض بالكلام ..
 وكل واحد يسمعه 
 يقف فى وسط الناس يصرخ .. أأأأه ياناس
 ولاملام
 يجى الطبيب يحكى له ع اللى بيوجعه
 يكشف مكان الجرح ويحط الدوا 
 ولو أنكوى ..
 يقدر ينوح
 وأنا اللى مليان بالجروح ..
 مأقدرش أقول
 ماأقدرش أبوح
*والسهم يسكن صدرى ماأقدرش أنزعه* ..*!*










*" جآهيــن "

* 

*..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2013)

اروع ما قراءت بجد
كانت اليفطه اللي بتقول اني قربت اوصل
اخيرا هخلص من ام ده قطر


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

اذا كانت الصداقه هى نقطه ضعفك فانت اقوى شخص فى العالم

 ابراهام لينكولن​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

انه لشئ مضحك فى قصص الحب ان البطل غرق الى أذانه فى حب البطلة لشعرها الاسود المنهدل او عيونها العسلية ذات الرموش الطويلة , هراء وتخريفات فنحن لا نفضل انسانا على اخر لآن ملامح هذا اجمل من ذاك 
او نحب فتاة لعيونها الجريئة او لالتفاتاتها الرشيقة يخيل لى اننا نحب الانسان لشئ لا نستطيع تحديده فى الانسان 

يوسف ادريس فى رائعته رواية البيضاء


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

"Irreverence is the champion of liberty and its only sure defense"
Mark Twain

"السخرية هي بطل الحرية، والدفاع الوحيد الأكيد لها" - مارك توين

ملحوظة: irreverence معناها الادق هو عدم التوقير او الازدراء

افتكرو باسم يوسف بقى وكده


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

واسألوا كل من احب ماذا احببت فى رفيقك ودعوه يجيب وحققوا له كل ما يقوله فى رفيق اخر فسوف يظل يقول هناك شئ ناقص لو سألناه ما هو لما استطاع الاجابة 
وفى كل منا شئ لا نستطيع تحديده هو روحه هو مجموعة اجزائه الظاهرة واجزائه التى لاتظهر دمه , شخصيته , ظله شئ نطلق عليه اسماء كثيرة لنحدده فلا تفعل الاسماء اكثر من ان تؤدى بنا الى مجهولات اخرى فى حاجة الى تحديد, شئ هو المسيطر الاعلى علينا هو الذى يحدد ارادتنا وماذا نكره وماذا نحب وهو ايضا الشئ الذى يحب 
وكأنه اصلنا وما اجسادنا واشكالنا وانوفنا وعيوننا الا اعراضه وتجسيداته ؟ 

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء ( هذة الرواية اخذت جزء من روحى )


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

ان الرجل وهو يطلب المرأة كالصبى حين يحاول الامساك بفراشة انه يقترب منها فى حذر مبالغ فيه مخافة ان يأتى بحركة غير مقدرة ومحسوبة تجعلها ترف بجناحيها وتطير 
نحن لا نتعلم الحب فى المدارس وكل منا يطلب بغيته وهو جاهل بالطريق اليها 
وكل جنس له طبعه وغرائبه وكل جنس يجهل طبائع الجنس الاخر وكلنا نفعل هذا بلا خبرة ولا معلم او مرشد فكل تجربة قائمة بذاتها لايصلح لها ما يصلح لآخرى .

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

نحن لا نسعد اذا استرحنا دائما نحن نسعد بساعة الراحة اذا جاءت فى يوم كامل او ربما حياة كاملة من الشقاء نسعد بها سعادة مبالغا فيها كتلك التى يحسها الضارب فى الصحراء حين ينتهى الى واحة يرى فى نخيلها القليل وبئر مائها المهدم جنة تضارع جنان الخلد .

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2013)

ان الله غير  المحدود الذى لايٌدنى منه غير المخلوق بصلاحه وحنانه الذى يفوق العقل قد جسد نفسه وان جاز القول صغر نفسه ( اخلى نفسه ) من مجده الذى لايٌدنى منه ليتمكن من الاتحاد بخلائقه المنظورة وذلك حتى يستطيعوا هم ان يشتركوا فى حياة اللاهوت .

الاب مكاريوس الكبير .


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2013)

وكأنما بأستطاعتك دائما ان تحيل المثلث الى مربع والمربع الى مسدس له اصالة المربع وكأن لا ثابت هناك ولا خالد والغباء فقط لمن يتصور الثبات والخلود . 

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*ان أردت أن تبحث عن الفرص فابحث عنها وسط الصعوبات .....

 أينشتاين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

* الشخص الذي عليك ان لاتفتح معه سيرة جرحك، هو أنت بالذات








أحلام مستغانمي




*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

فالاحتمالات حين تتقارب ولا يستطيع الانسان ان يرجح احدها تعفى من التفكير ويفلس العقل فعقولنا تنشط فقط اذا كان هناك امل وتساوى الاحتمالات لايدعو لليأس ولكنه لا يبقى مكانا للامل . 

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

* العمل يصنع لحياتك معنى، والنجاح يصنع لحياتك هدفًا

  والإصرار يصنع لحياتك قوةً 

 فرانسيس بيكون

*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

وربما نحن لانعرف ما يردنه منا لآنهن انفسهن لا يعرفن ماذا يردن المرأة تنتظر من الرجل ان يكون هو ارادتها هو الذى يريد وهى ترفض او تقبل او لا تعرف حتى كيف ترفض او تقبل فتتورط ,المرأة لا تريد الا شيئا واحدا أن تكون امرأة .

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

اسخف ما فينا اننا دائما نفكر بطريقة ونحيا بطريقة اخرى , ونثور على طريقة حياتنا ومع ذلك نظل نحياها وبنفس الطريقة اسخف ما فينا هو ركوننا الى العادة .

يوسف ادريس البيضاء .


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

* لا يوجد ما اسمه الفرصة الأولى والوحيدة, فالحياة توفر دوماً فرصة أخرى

 لـ باولو كويلو
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

التقدم ليس فى جر الناس جرا لتحقيق اهداف نضعها نحن لهم ولكن التقدم الحقيقى هو ان نهئ للناس فرصا اكبر واوسع لكى يحددوا هم اهدافهم ويسيروا نحوها بالسرعة التى يرونها تتناسب ومقدرتهم بأن نرفع العقبات من طريقهم بأن تصبح لديهم مجالات اوسع للاختيار والتفضيل 

التقدم ليس هو ان نفرض على حقل من الزهور ان ينتج كمية معينة من الرحيق فى كمية محدودة من الوقت, التقدم هو ان نهئ الفرصة لكل زهرة فى الحقل كى تصبح اولا زهرة فاذا ما تفتحت كل الزهور
ربما حصلنا على رحيق اكبر واكثر تنوعا ربما حصلنا على انواع منه لم تخطر لنا ولا كان بأستطاعنا ان نحددها قبل ان توجد . 

يوسف ادريس رواية البيضاء


----------



## bob (14 يناير 2013)

*الــــتـــفـــكـــيـــر هــو حــوار الـــروح مــع نــفــســهــا

أفـــــــــــلاطـــــون
*


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

ان المذنب لا يحسد البرئ ,انه يكرهه , ويحس به كأنه ضميره وكأن الضمير هو الجزء البرئ فى قلب المذنب 

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

ان الرجل لايخجله كثيرا ان يرتكب الخطأ او الحماقة امام زميله الرجل أى رجل , ولكنه يخجل بشاعة امام الانثى , اى انثى 

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

*آلسلآم آلروحى يأتى قبل آلهنـآء آلعآطفى* ، فهو أهمّ من آلحبّ
 كلّ عآطفة لآ تؤمّن لكـ هذآ آلسلآم هي عآطفة تحمل في كينونتهآ .. " *مشروع دمآركـ* " .








*~ **أحلآم مستغآنم**ى ~*



 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

عالم فيه المرأة فى نظر الرجل وبصراحة قد تجرح فى نظر نفس المرأة ايضا  , عيب متجسد يرتدى الفساتين ويتجمل بالمساحيق وكل رغبة لها او مطلب تحمل فى ثناياها وصمة عيب ابدية , خٌلقت عيبا وستظل الى يوم مماتها عيبا .

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

*لا أريد غير "حق الحلم".. فدعوني أحلم بالوئام المستعاد؛ لا بانتظار الفرصة للإنقضاض على الآخر وإلغائه ..
*
 غادة السمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

من له الحقُّ أن يحاسبني على أحلامي؟
 من يحاسب الفقراءْ؟..
 إذا حلموا أنهم جلسوا على العرشْ
 لِمُدّةِ خمسِ دقائقْ؟
 من يحاسب الصحراء إذا توحَّمتْ على جدول ماءْ؟

 لــِ نزار قباني


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

*سُئل حكيم قديماً : ممن تعلمت الأدب ؟
 فأجاب من شخص سئ الأدب ؛ فكنت كلما رأيت منه شيئاً لا يعجبنى ؛اجتنبت أن أفعله فى حياتى .

 عبد الوهاب مطاوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

*إنسان بدون هدف كسفينة بدون دفة كلاهما سوف ينتهي به الأمر على الصخور .

 لــ توماس كارلي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

*أيقظ شعورك بالمحبة إن غفا … لـــولا الشعـور الناس كانوا كالدمــى
 أحبــب فيغدو الكوخ قصراً نيراً … وابغض فيمسي الكون سجنا مظلما

 لـ إيليا أبو ماضي*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

ونحن فى الحياة لا ننسى ولا تلتئم جروحنا بالاستشفاء او تغيير الجو او بالمفاجأة السارة حين تقبل 
نحن نسى الجرح بجروح اخرى طازجة نصاب بها وتستحوذ على اهتمامنا . 

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## bob (15 يناير 2013)

*“لا أحنّ إلى أي شيء فلا أمسٍ يمضي، و لا الغدُ يأتي
 و لا حاضري يتقدمُ أو يتراجعُ لا شيء يحدث لي!
 يا ليتني حجرٌ كي لا أحنّ إلى أيّ شيء!” 
  محمود درويش*


----------



## Strident (15 يناير 2013)

"Bonitas non est pessimis esse meliorem"
 It is not goodness to be better than the worst
مش حلو انك يا دوب تكون احسن من الأسوأ


----------



## تعيسة (16 يناير 2013)

حديثك سجادة فارسية وعيناك عصفورتان دمشقيتان...
نزار قباني


----------



## Anas2 (17 يناير 2013)

قالوا سكتُّ وقد خوصمتُ قلتُ لهم  

 إنَّ الجوابَ لبابِ الشرِّ مفتاحُ

 والصمَّتُ عن جاهلٍ أو أحمقٍ شرفُ  

 وفيه أيضاً لصونِ العرضِ إصلاحُ

 أما تَرَى الأُسْدَ تُخْشى وهْي صَامِتة ٌ؟  

 والكلبُ يخسى لعمري وهو نباحُ

 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 الإمام الشافعي


----------



## Anas2 (17 يناير 2013)

ما بين دقيقة أقرر فيها النسيان ,,,
  ودقيقة أحاول تجربة ذلك ,,, 
 مجازر تقام بداخلي ولا تتوقف ,,,
 ____

  محمود درويش .


----------



## تعيسة (17 يناير 2013)

الم مدرسة اذا اعدتها اعدت شعبا طيب الاعراق


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

"It would be well if hope carried Men only to the top of the hill, without throwing them afterwards down the precipice. Hope is generally a wrong guide, though it is very good Company by the way. It brusheth through Hedge and Ditch till it cometh to a great leap, and there is apt to fall and break its bones" - Halifax

"كان سيكون رائعاً لو كان الأمل يأخذ الناس إلى قمة التل، دون أن يقذف بهم بعدها إلى الأسفل. الأمل عموماً ليس مرشداً جيداً للطريق، ولكنه رفيق رائع. فإنه يبحث ويفتش حتى يجد قفزة هائلة، وهناك غالباً يسقط وتتكسر عظامه"- هاليفاكس


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2013)

الانسان وهو مرعوب قد يقف عقله ويهرب بجسده او قد يحدث العكس فيتسمر بجسمه فى مكانه ويهرب بعقله والعقل فى جريانه المفزوع لايتقيد بأى معقول .

يوسف ادريس رواية الحرام


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

لماذا يخفى الانسان رغباته الحقيقية , لانها الرغبات العنيفة الساحقة فى عنفها ولآن الانسان لايريد ان ينسحق فهو يفضل الحياة الفاترة بغير رغبات حقيقية . 

نوال السعداوى رواية امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

لكن نصف دقيقة قد تغير مجرى حياة  انسان , قد تنفجر قنبلة فى نصف دقيقة ويتغير شكل المدينة والارض , الاحداث الخطيرة فى الحياة تحدث دائما بسرعة شديدة فى ثوان واحيانا فى غمضة عين , اما الاحداث التافهة فتحدث ببطء وفى وقت طويل قد يمتد طول العمر .

نوال السعداوى امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يناير 2013)

*هنـــا القــاهـــره ,,,, سيــــــــــد حجــــــــــــاب

 هنا القاهرة الساحرة الآسِرة الهادرة الساهرة الساترة السافرة

  هنا القاهرة الزاهرة العاطرة الشاعرة النيّرة الخيّرة الطاهرة

  هنا القاهرة الساخرة القادرة الصابرة المنذرة الثائرة الظافرة

  صدى الهمس في الزحمة و الشوشرة

  أسى الوحدة في اللمة و النتورة

  هنا الحب و الكدب و المنظرة

  نشا الغش في الوش و الإفترا

  هنا القرش و الرش و القش و السمسرة

  هنا الحب و الحق و الرحمة و المغفرة

  و انا ف قلب دوامتك الدايرة بينا

  بصرّخ بحبّك يا أجمل مدينة

  يا ضحكة حزينة .. يا طايشة و رزينة

  بحبّك و اعفّر جبيني في ترابك

  و اعيش في رحابِك و أقف جنب بابك

  جنايني أروي بالدم وردة شبابك

  يا زينة جنينة حياتنا اللعينة

  بحبّك يا بنت اللذين

  بحبّك*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> "It would be well if hope carried Men only to the top of the hill, without throwing them afterwards down the precipice. Hope is generally a wrong guide, though it is very good Company by the way. It brusheth through Hedge and Ditch till it cometh to a great leap, and there is apt to fall and break its bones" - Halifax
> 
> "كان سيكون رائعاً لو كان الأمل يأخذ الناس إلى قمة التل، دون أن يقذف بهم بعدها إلى الأسفل. الأمل عموماً ليس مرشداً جيداً للطريق، ولكنه رفيق رائع. فإنه يبحث ويفتش حتى يجد قفزة هائلة، وهناك غالباً يسقط وتتكسر عظامه"- هاليفاكس



I don't agree 
بس متهيألى مينفعش تناقش هنا لان الموضوع مش مسموح فيه بالمناقشات اللى زى كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



انا اللي لفت نظري السطر الفرنساوي اللي مالوش دعوة بالموضوع ده:

Basta على ما انا فاكر معناها كفاية Enough! ايطالي تقريباً

Basta. C'est a dire basta. Je suis tres fatiguee.

دي واحدة ست بتقول:

كفاية! [كفاية] يعني كفاية ! انا تعبانة جداً.

ايه بقى علاقة السطر ده بالموضوع؟!!


----------



## bob (20 يناير 2013)

*أقسى ما في الوجود أن لا يوجد في حياتك ما تنتظره أو تذكره أو تحلم به*

*محمد الماغوط*


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يناير 2013)

يا مصرى ليه دنياك لخابيط...والغلب محيط
 والعنكبوت عشش عل الحيط...وسرح عل الغيط
 يا مصرى قوم هش الوطاويط...كفاياك تبليط
 صعبه الحياه والحل بسيط...حبة تخطيط
........................
فتحت باب إستيرادك
 وصرفت فوق ضعف إيرادك
 حلى للخواجه إستكرادك
 سابك بتقرا فى أورادك
 وده أشطك ونزل تشفيط
...................
يا مصرى ليه دنياك لخابيط...والغلب محيط
 والعنكبوت عشش عل الحيط...وسرح عل الغيط
...................
ومهولاتى تحب تزيط
 ساعة الفرح زغاريط تنطيط
 وفى المياتم هات يا صويت
 وفى المظاهرات سخن تشيط
 وفى الانتخاب تنسى التصويت
...................
يا مصرى ليه دنياك لخابيط...والغلب محيط
 والعنكبوت عشش عل الحيط...وسرح عل الغيط
.....................
وليه بترشى وتتساهل
 وتبيع حقوقك بالساهل
 تستاهل النار تستاهل
 ياغويط ويحسبك الجاهل
 ساهل وساهى وغبى وعبيط
..................
يا مصرى ليه دنياك لخابيط...والغلب محيط
 والعنكبوت عشش عل الحيط...وسرح عل الغيط
.....................
يا مصرى يا اللى الغلا عصرك
 والنهب فى عصرك حاصدك
 قوم للحياه وأسبق عصرك
 ولا حاجه هاترجع مصرك
 إلا أن تكون شغال ونشيط
......................
يا مصرى ليه دنياك لخابيط...والغلب محيط
 والعنكبوت عشش عل الحيط...وسرح عل الغيط
 يا مصرى قوم...هش الوطاويط...كفاياك تبليط
 صعبه الحياه والحل بسيط...حبة تخطيط

سيد حجاب​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

لآن اللغات الانسانية لا تستطيع ان تضع اسما لالوف من النقائض والمفاجأت التى يجتمع فيها الرعب والسرور والشوق والنفور والهيام والاشمئزاز وتريد فيها النفس ان تقف وتريد فيها القدم ان تسير بل تريد فيها النفس أن تقف لآنها لا تقوى على أن تريد .

عباس العقاد رواية سارة


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

الاشياء تتغير كالانسان ليس تغيرا فى الشكل فحسب وانما فى المعنى ايضا , حقيقة الاشياء لا نعرفها ابدا ولا نراها الا بمقدار مانعيها , ان وعينا هو الشئ الوحيد الذى يحدد شكل الكون من حولنا , وحجمه , وحركته , ومعناه .

نوال السعداوى رواية امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الاشياء تتغير كالانسان ليس تغيرا فى الشكل فحسب وانما فى المعنى ايضا , حقيقة الاشياء لا نعرفها ابدا ولا نراها الا بمقدار مانعيها , ان وعينا هو الشئ الوحيد الذى يحدد شكل الكون من حولنا , وحجمه , وحركته , ومعناه .
> 
> نوال السعداوى رواية امرأتان فى امرأة



Which in science is called relativity or also relativity of perception 

اتفقنا في حاجة اهو


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> Which in science is called relativity or also relativity of perception
> 
> اتفقنا في حاجة اهو



طيب ما احنا متفقين فى حاجات كتير leasantrleasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب ما احنا متفقين فى حاجات كتير leasantrleasantr



اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييراً اعترفتي


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييراً اعترفتي



اعترفت leasantrleasantr


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

عليك أن تكون أنت التغيير الذي تريده للعالم.

 مهاتما غاندى


https://www.facebook.com/heaven.lyric#


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يناير 2013)

نص عمرك متغرب
 والنص التاني بتتخانق عشان تعيش ..
 والنتيجة .. مفيش
 توه مني يا وطن
 انا مش عايز الاقيك

على سلامة
​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

هناك ثمة طريقة رائعة للالمام بوظيفتى عقلك وهى ان تنظر اليه كحديقة وانت بمثابة بستانى تلك الحديقة تقوم ببذر البذور "الافكار" فى عقلك الباطن طوال اليوم وعلى اساس تفكيرك المعتاد وبما انك تبذر الحب فى عقلك الباطن فانك ستحصد الزرع فى جسمك وحياتك 

كتاب قوة العقل الباطن


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

ان عقلك الباطن مثل التربة التى تقبل اى نوع من البذور سواء كانت صالحة او فاسدة فأفكارك سريعة النمو مثل البذور والافكار الهدامة والسلبية تستمر فى العمل بشكل سلبى فى عقلك الباطن وفى الوقت المناسب ستخرج الى حيز الوجود من خلال ممارسة تطابق تلك الافكار 


كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن


----------



## تعيسة (23 يناير 2013)

اعلمت اشرف او اجل من الذي يبني انفسا وعقولا


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

الانسان هو مايفكر فيه طوال النهار

الكاتب الامريكى رالف الدو اميرسون


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

ان القوة التى تحرك العالم كامنة فى عقلك الباطن ان عقلك الباطن يتسم بذكاء لا محدود وحكمة لا حدود لها انه يتغذى على ينابيع خفية ويسمى قانون الحياة واى شئ يترك انطباعا على عقلك الباطن فأن الاخير سيبذل جهودا جبارة لتحقيق هذا الانطباع فى الواقع العملى ولذا يتعين عليك ان تطبع افكارا صحيحة وبناءه 

عالم النفس الامريكى وليم جيمس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 يناير 2013)

* يا عرب ,,,,, أشعــــــار نجـــــــــــــــــم

  يا عرب .. يا عرب .. اسمعوا صوت شعب مصر 
  أحفظوا لمصر المكان .. و احنا عالعهد اللي كان 
  مصر أوفى من الزمان ..
 و انتو عارفين شعب مصر 
  يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر

  اللي خانوا العهد بينا .. و استباحوا كل حاجة 
  و استهانوا بالعروبة .. و استكانوا للخواجة 
  مستحيل حيكونوا منا .. نحنا حاجة و هما حاجة 
  هما باعوا الجلابية .. و الوطن و البندقية 
  و ا حنا أصحاب القضية .. 
 احنا ما بنبيعش مصر 
  يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر

  يطلع الدجال بزيفو .. يملا وادي النيل ضباب 
  ينزل الجلاد بسيفو ... يزرع الموت و الخراب 
  يطول الليل زي كيفو .... الصباح له ألف باب 
  و احنا بوصلتنا بإيدينا .. ما تخافوش من الليل علينا 
  مهما غبتو عن عينينا .. 
 انتو جوا بقلب مصر 
  يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر 

  سينا و لا .. يافا و لا .. حيفا ولا ... دير ياسين 
  اسألوا الشمس اللي هالة .. عللي صحيوا مبدرين 
  يزرعوها نور و غلة .. دول جدودنا و لا مين ؟ 
  حقنا و حتما ً يُعاد .. بس لو بانت سعاد 
  و البيان ده لوه معاد ... 
 و المعاد حيكون في مصر 
  يا عرب يا عرب يا أهل مصر

*
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*










 

 *..*​


----------



## Anas2 (24 يناير 2013)

مات في القرية كلب فاسترحنا من عواه ،
 خلّف الملعونُ جرواً ، فاق في النبح اباه 

المتنبي


----------



## Anas2 (24 يناير 2013)

إن المعارضة في البلدان العربية هي في حقيقتها سلطة ضد السلطة,
 أو سلطة مضادة تطمح للسيطرة على الحكم ,
 دون أن تقدم مشروعاً مغايراً لمشروع الحكم المسيطر.
 لذلك فالمعارضة في البلدان العربية آمنة,
 لها مكاسبها ولها مشاركاتها المباشرة في الحكم احياناً
 اما المعارضة الحقيقية التي لا نستطيع أن نقابل افرادها
 فهي في السجون العربية او المنافي الاضطرارية.
 فالسلطات تميز بحزم بين المعارضة الامنه والمعارضة التي تهدد وجودها
 ولذلك فإن الحكومات العربية جميعا لا تتردد في قمع المعارضة الفعالة
 ولا تتردد في القتل عندما ترى ذلك ضروريا.

من كتاب: العرب في عين يابانية


----------



## Anas2 (24 يناير 2013)

كل الثورات أثبتت شيئا واحدا حتى الآن ، ألا وهو أن كل شيء يتغير الا الانسان 

كارل ماركس


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

تنتقل الفتاة من بيت ابيها الى بيت زوجها فتتحول بقدرة قادر من مخلوق لا جنسى الى مخلوق جنسى ينام ويصحو ويأكل ويشرب الجنس , هكذا يعتقدون 

نوال السعداوى راوية امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

الانتظار محتمل طالما انه موقوت ندرك نهايته ونعرفها ونستطيع ان نحددها بسن القلم , ولكن ان نعيش فى قبضة خطان متوازيين لا يلتقيان , أن نصبح داخل فكين لاندرى متى ينقبضان , فهذة هى مأساتنا وسر الحزن العميق فى افراحنا وسر المرح اللامبالى فى احزاننا .


نوال السعداوى رواية امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يناير 2013)

*أحبيهِ كما لم تحب امرأة .. وانسيهِ كما ينسى الرجال

أحلام مستغانمي ..
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

مادامت هى امرأة فقد اصبحت الحملقة مشروعة واصبح جسدها نهبا للعيون الجائعة المحرومة , يبحلقون ويتهامسون ويتجرأ احدهم فيضحك شاهقا بصوت داعر ويعلق اخر بلفظ ناب . 

نوال السعداوى امرأتان فى امرأة


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يناير 2013)

*..*

*صرت مجنونـ**اً* ، ولكنى وجدت بجنونى هذآ ،
 آلحرية وآلنجـآهـ معـاً :
حرية آلإنفرآد ، وآلنجـآهـ من أن يدركـ آلنآس كيآنى ،
لأن *آلذين يدركون كيـآنـآ إنمـآ يستعبدون بعض مـآ فينـآ* ...


*" جبــ**رآن "*


 

*..
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

سواء كان الدافع او الباعث لايمانك حقيقى او مزيف فانك بالرغم من ذلك ستحصل على نفس التأثيرات فالايمان يحقق المعجزات وسواء كان هذا الايمان صادقا او مزيفا فأنه دائما يحدث نفس المعجزات 

فيليب باراسلوس طبيب سويسرى


----------



## jajageorge (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (26 يناير 2013)

- الثورة يا سيدتي تؤخذ ولا تعطى اريد ان اقول لنساء لا تنتظرن ان يعطيكن الرجال شيئا من حقوقكن الرجل يؤخذ ويريد ان يحتفظ باقطاعه التاريخي ومكاسبه

نزار القباني


----------



## Anas2 (26 يناير 2013)

ذَهَبَ العُمْرُ هَبَاءً فَاذْهَبي .................. لَمْ يَكُنْ وَعْدُكِ إلاَ شَبَحَا

صَفْحَةً قَدْ ذَهَبَ الدَّهْرُ بِهَا ................... أَثْبَتَ الحُبَّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَحَا

اُنْظُري ضِحْكِي وَرَقْصي فَرِحاً........... وَأَنَا أَحْمِلُ قَلْباً ذُبِحَا

وَيَرَاني النَّاسُ رُوحَاً طَائِراً ................ وَالجَوَى يَطْحَنُنِي طَحْنَ الرَّحَى

كُنْتِ تِمْثَالَ خَيَالي فَهَوَى ................. المَقَادِيْرُ أَرَادَتْ لاَ يَدِي

وَيْحَهَا لَمْ تَدْرِ مَاذا حَطَّمَتْ ................. حَطَّمَتْ تَاجي وَهَدَّتْ مَعْبَدِي

يَا حَيَاةَ اليَائِسِ المُنْفَرِد ِ.................... يَا يَبَاباً مَا بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدِ

يَا قَفَاراً لافِحَاتٍ مَا بِهَا .................. مِنْ نَجِيٍّ .. يَا سُكُونَ الأَبَدِ

الاطلال: ابراهيم ناجي


----------



## wadeetito (26 يناير 2013)

*صحيح  ان مفيش حد فى مصر  بينام من غييرعشا لكن  مشكلتنا الحقيقية فى الفطاار والغداااا *
توفيق عكااشة


----------



## wadeetito (26 يناير 2013)

لا تحزن إذا تغير لون السماء....أو أنك أحببت من لايعرف الوفاء...بل أحزن إذا بكيت يومآ علي من لا يستحق البكاء
مش فاكر والنعمة مين اللى قالها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)

wadeetito قال:


> *صحيح  ان مفيش حد فى مصر  بينام من غييرعشا لكن  مشكلتنا الحقيقية فى الفطاار والغداااا *
> توفيق عكااشة



*دى لجلال عامر 

مش عكاشة *


----------



## Anas2 (26 يناير 2013)

أي حوار و أي ديمقراطية مع شخص نصف مشكلته أنّه يعتقد امتلاك الحقيقة و النّصف الثاني أنّه يريد إجبارك على الأخذ بها ؟

ألفة يوسف


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

الله يهمس لنا فى مسراتنا , ويتكلم فى ضميرنا ,لكن يصرخ فى الامنا فالالم هو بوق الله لايقاظ عالم أصم .

سى أس لويس


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ان اعمالنا الصالحة ملطخة بالمصلحة الذاتية ,ومطالبنا للعدالة مختلطة بالشهوة للانتقام , والمفارقة هى ان هؤلاء هم اقل الناس الاكثر استعدادا لمعرفة نقائصهم وخطاياهم والاعتراف بها .

لى ستروبل .


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

قال : شكسبير 
..محاوله " التفاهم " مع الانثى وهي تبكي .... يشبه تقليبك ل / اورآق الجريده وسط العاصفه ...
 فقط احتضنها وسوف تهدآ ...
​


----------



## ملك العين (27 يناير 2013)

جميل أن تعطى من يسألك وأجمل منه أن تعطى من لايسألك وقد أدركت عوزه.


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

ان المتفرجين الذين يراقبون المأساة من الخارج هم الذين يخرج منهم المتشككون وليس من الذين هم حقا فى ساحة المعاناة ويعرفونها من الداخل حقا فان الحقيقة هى ان اعظم من عانوا فى العالم هم الذين قدموا بأنفسهم أروع أمثلة الايمان الذى لا يقهر .

اللاهوتى جيمس ستيوارت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

*قلتِ : تـعـال
قلتُ لكِ : إلى أين ؟
قلتِ : أسوأ سؤال يطرحه رجل على امرأة تسرقه هو : إلى أين ؟

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

اكثر من 30 عاما من التجريب على اصل الحياة فى حقول التطور الكيميائى والمركب ادت الى ادراك افضل لمناعة مشكلة اصل الحياة على الارض اكثر مما ادت الى حلها وفى الوقت الحالى فأن كل المناقشات حول تجارب ونظريات اساسية فى هذا المجال اما ان تنتهى بمأزق أو بأعتراف بالجهل .

كلوس دوز العالم الكيمائى الحيوى .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

* لا يستوعب المرء اللحظات ذات الأهمية الحقيقية في حياته إلا عندما يكون الأوان قد فات

لـ أجاثا كريستي*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

المبتدئ فقط الذى لا يعرف شيئا عن العلم سيقول ان العلم بعيد عن الايمان أما أذا كنت حقا تدرس العلم فأنه سيقربك من الله . 

لى ستروبل .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

ويبدو ان الانسان كالنبات يولد بذرة وتخضر اوراقه ثم يذدهر فى شبابه وتتفتح وروده ثم ينضج وتتكون له الثمار فى الرجولة وبعدما يخلف ويؤدى رسالته فى الحياة ويصبح عجوزا يحدث له ما يحدث للنبات بعد قطف ثماره فيجف وتبرز عظامه ويتناقص لحمه , حتى ينتهى الى شئ كعود القطن بعد جمعه .

يوسف ادريس حادثة شرف


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

كرهت انوثتى 
أحسست انها قيود , قيود من دمى انا تربطنى بالسرير فلا استطيع أن أجرى و أقفز قيود من خلايا جسمى انا تسلسلنى بسلاسل من الخزى والعار فأنطوى على نفسى أخفى كيانى الكئيب لم أعد أجرى , لم أعد ألعب .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

الخوف لا يفعل شيئا الا الهزيمة , والانتصار لا يكون الا بالشجاعة . 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

ومن هو المجتمع ؟ أليس هو رجال مثل اخى ربته أمه منذ طفولته على أنه أله ؟أليس هو نساء مثل أمى ضعيفات عاطلات ؟

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

المرأة تحتوى فى اعماقها على رجل والرجل يخبئ فى اعماقة امرأة . 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

هذا هو الانسان المغرور الجبار الذى لا يكف عن الحركة والضجيج والتفكير والا بتكار هذا الانسان يحمله على الارض جسد بينه وبين الفناء شعرة رفيعة جدا . أذا قطعت ولابد لها أن تقطع فما من قوة فى العالم تستطيع أن توصلها . 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

*"الحب هو المجهود الجبار الذى يبذله الرجل لكى يقتنع بـ امرأة واحدة"

لـ أنيس منصور*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

أحسست ان العاطفة اقوى من العقل وأكثر رسوخا فى قلب الانسان وأكثر أتصالا بتاريخه البعيد وأكثر صدقا وتجاريا مع طبيعته وبشريته . 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

كيف استطاع أساتذة الطب أن يوهمونى أن المريض ليس ألا كبدا أو طحالا أو مجموعة من الامعاء أو المصارين ؟ كيف جعلونى أنظر للعيون فلا ارى نضارتها وأصوب اليها كشافى الكهربى وأقلب جفونها بأصابعى  ؟كيف جعلونى أفتح حلوق الناس وأنظر فيها فيها ولا أسمع ألانين ؟ وأحسست برجفة عنيفة تهز كيانى 
لآول مرة فى حياتى أحس أن المريض أنسان كامل , كل لا يتجزأ .


نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

ذلك المعنى الذى يضيع من الناس فى الزحام , ذلك المعنى الذى يضل عنه العلم وسط ضجيج الآلات ويقصر عن تفسيره العقل ..... الحب .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

ألا تتألمين لمنظر الانسان وهو يموت ؟
هذا أخف ألم فى حياتى 
وما هو أقسى من الموت ؟
المرض الذى ليس له دواء , العجز الذى ليس له شفاء , التشويه الذى يصيب الانسان فى جسده أو عقله .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

من الصعب أن تجمع المرأة بين العقل والجمال لماذا ؟
لا أدرى 
لآنهم يربون البنت الصغيرة منذ طفولتها على أنها جسم فقط فتنشغل به طول حياتها ولا تعرف ان لها عقلا ايضا يجب أن تنميه .
لآن الرجل الذى يمسك بمقاليد الحياة لا يريد من المرأة الا ان تكون حيوانا غبيا جميلا يرقد عند قدميه 
لان الرجل لايريد أن تكون المرأة ندا او شريكا له ولكنه يريدها تابعا له أو خادما 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

نقطة الضعف التى يرتكز عليها الرجل فى محاولته للسيطرة على المرأة , حمايتها من الرجال , غيرة الذكر على أنثاه , يدعى انه يخاف عليها وهو يخاف على نفسه . 

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)

*ما من جريمة كاملة في هذا العصر سوى أن يولد الإنسان عربياً*

محمد الماغوط


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* *قلب* لآ يبآلى : يعيش طويلاً *،،*

*شكسبيــر*


  
*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

لقد تعود الرجل على أنه هو  وحده الذى يفحص المرأة ويختبرها , هو وحده الذى له حق الاختبار والاختيار .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

أليس هذا الرجل الذى يذبح أخته المخطئة هو نفسه الذى يخطئ مع اخوات الرجال ؟
أليس هذا الذئب الذى يخدع الطفلة البريئة هو نفسه الآب الذى يحبس ابنته ويقيدها ؟
أليس هذا الرجل الذى يخون زوجته هو نفسه الزوج الذى يقتل زوجته دفاعا عن شرفه ؟
أليست هذة الزوجة التى تخون زوجها هى نفسها المرأة التى تطلق الشائعات على النساء ؟
أليس هذا المجتمع الذى يذيع اغانى الحب والغرام هو نفسه المجتمع الذى ينصب المشنقة لكل من وقع فى الحب والغرام ؟

أشفقت على الناس , كل الناس , فهم الضحايا وهم أيضا الجناه .

نوال السعداوى مذاكرت طبيبة .


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> أليس هذا الرجل الذى يذبح أخته المخطئة هو نفسه الذى يخطئ مع اخوات الرجال ؟
> أليس هذا الذئب الذى يخدع الطفلة البريئة هو نفسه الآب الذى يحبس ابنته ويقيدها ؟
> أليس هذا الرجل الذى يخون زوجته هو نفسه الزوج الذى يقتل زوجته دفاعا عن شرفه ؟
> أليست هذة الزوجة التى تخون زوجها هى نفسها المرأة التى تطلق الشائعات على النساء ؟
> ...


متاكدة ان هذا الجزء من مذكرات طبيبة؟؟ اذكر اني قراته في كتاب المراة والجنس!


----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)

تؤثرون التقهقر الى حالة الحيوان بدل اندفاعكم للتفوق على الانسان, وهل القرد من الانسان الا سخريته وعاره؟ لقد اتجهتم الى طريق مبؤها الدودة ومنتهاها الانسان, الا انكم ابقيتم على جل ما تتصف به ديدان الارض, لقد كنتم على جنس القرود فيما مضى, على ان الانسان لم يفتأ حتى الان اعرق من القرود في قرديته...

هكذا تكلم زراشت لـــ نتشيه


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يناير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> متاكدة ان هذا الجزء من مذكرات طبيبة؟؟ اذكر اني قراته في كتاب المراة والجنس!


* للحظة شردت طويلاً بعد سؤالك ..
أياً كان المصدر يكفي هذا الشعور المؤلم البعيد الذي يعانق الروح :fun_oops:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 يناير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> متاكدة ان هذا الجزء من مذكرات طبيبة؟؟ اذكر اني قراته في كتاب المراة والجنس!



لا انا متأكدة من مذكرات طبيبة 
انا قريت المرأة والجنس مفيش الجزء ده 
انا رجعت تانى لمذكرات طبيبة ولقيت الجزء ده فيه


----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> * للحظة شردت طويلاً بعد سؤالك ..
> أياً كان المصدر يكفي هذا الشعور المؤلم البعيد الذي يعانق الروح :fun_oops:
> *​


شردت فين بقى:smil15:
اردت التأكد فقط عزيزي ليس أكثر لأن هذا الجزء مر علي قبل الان 



Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا متأكدة من مذكرات طبيبة
> انا قريت المرأة والجنس مفيش الجزء ده
> انا رجعت تانى لمذكرات طبيبة ولقيت الجزء ده فيه


يبقى الظاهر انا اللي ملخبط
سوري:fun_oops:


----------



## Anas2 (30 يناير 2013)

احب جميع من يشبه القطرات الثقيلة التي تتساقط متتالية من الغيوم السوداء المنتشرة فوق الناس, فهي التي تنبئ بالبرق وتتوالى...

نتشيه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

*المرأة توجد مرة واحدة في عمر الرجل..
و كذلك الرجل في عمر المرأة..
وعدا ذلك ليس إلا محاولات التعويض.

"غسان كنفانى"*


----------



## Anas2 (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## M a r i a m (31 يناير 2013)

حلمى أنـــــــــــا
 ازرع ورود .... مكان الحدود... بين البشر.
 امسح دموع ... طفل موجوع ...حاسس بالخطر.

 حلمى أنــــــــــا
 ان العيـــون متشوفش لون للإنســـان.
 تلغي الحروب ...وتجمع قلووووب ...تدوق الســـلام​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* *أن نتحد بشخص يعآنى* لآ يقتضى أن تحدث عن آلمعآنآة آلتى إجتزنآ بهآ ،
فنآدراً مآ يؤدى آلحديث عن آلألم آلخآص بنآ إلى مسآعدة شخص يتألم .
لآبد أن نثق أن جرآحنآ آلتى تمت مدآوتهآ ستمدنآ بمآ نحتآج إليه لكى نستمع للآخرين بكل كيآننآ ..
وهذآ هو آلشفآء بعينه . *،،*


لـ *آلأب هنرى نووين*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* آلمجتمع آلمتقدم هو آلذى يحمل فى دآخله *بذرة آلنمو وجنين آلتحرر وآلإنطلآق* ،
 هو آلمجتمع آلذى يمتلكـ من آلأسئلة أكثر ممآ يمتلكـ من آلأجوبة ..!
 فآلحرآة آلكآمنة فى علآمة آلإستفهام مصدر طآقة جبآر ، تعوض صآحبهآ عن برودة آلإجآبة آلحآسمة آلتى تزيف آلوعى وتصرخ دآئماً « *كل شىء تمآم* ». *،،*


لـ *د. خآلد منتصــر*



*..*​ ​


----------



## M a r i a m (31 يناير 2013)

*فليس الطب أن أشخص الداء وأصف الدواء وأقبض الثمن !!
 وليس النجاح أن تمتلئ عيادتى بالناس وخزينتي بالذهب ويلمع اسمي كالنجوم ..!!
 ليس الطب سلعة !
 وليس النجاح مالاً وشهرة !
 الطب هو ان أمنح الصحة لكل من يحتاج الصحة بلا قيود ولاشروط ....
 والنجاح هو أن أمنح من عندى للآخرين ...

 ثلاثون عاماً مضت من عمري دون أن أعرف الحقيقة!
 دون أن أفهم الحياة!
 دون أن احقق ذاتى!!

 وكيف كنت أحققها وأنا لا أفكر إلا فى أن آخــــــــذ وآخــــــذ و تحقيق  الذات لا يكون إلا بأن أعطـــــي و أعطـــــــــــــــي........

نوال السعدواي (مذكرات طبيبة)*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* *آلمتطرف* هو إنسآن عندهـ كل شئ محسوم من قبل ,
 وكل شئ لديه إجآبة جآهزهـ عنه  *،،*


لـ *د. خآلد منتصــر*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* أنت تشكو من أنكـ *تجد صعوبة في أن تصلي وأن  تختبر حب يسوع* 
ولكن يسوع يسكن في أعمآق ذآتكـ آلخآئفة آلتي لم تشعر أبداً  بآلإستقبآل آلكآمل .. 
فحين تصآدق ذآتكـ آلحقيقية هذهـ وتكتشف مآ فيهآ من طيبة  وجمآل سوف ترى يسوع هنآكـ 
 فيسوع يقطن في أكثر آلمنآطق إنسآنية وضعف فيكـ 
* في  عمق ذآتكـ *...
فعندمآ تـُحضر *[* ذآتكـ آلخآئفة *]* إليكـ فأنت في آلحقيقة تـُحضر *[* يسوع  *]* إليكـ   *،،*


لـ *آلأب هنرى نووين*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

كثير من الرجال يعتقدون ان الصراحة تفسد أنوثة المرأة , انهم يحبون المرأة المتخفية المراوغة فيمارسون معها غريزة المطارد والصيد 
انهم لا يفهمون من المرأة شيئا سوى انها متعة حسية 
قليل من الرجال من يفهم أنوثة المرأة الذكية ذات الشخصية القوية .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

الحرمان يجعل اعصابنا مشدودة نستطيع عليها العزف أما الاشباع يجعلها ترتخى فلا تخرج لحنا .

نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

الزمن . الزمن الغادر الذى لا أمان له لا يكف عن المضى ونحن لا نكف عن الكبر ولا نكف عن الاقتراب من النهاية .

يوسف ادريس حادثة شرف


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الحرمان يجعل اعصابنا مشدودة نستطيع عليها العزف أما الاشباع يجعلها ترتخى فلا تخرج لحنا .
> 
> نوال السعداوى مذكرات طبيبة .



إذاً فسأحب الهدوء والصمت


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> إذاً فسأحب الهدوء والصمت



يبقا هتعيش بدون معنى , بدون لحن ده معنى كلامها وده الى حد كبير حقيقى


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يبقا هتعيش بدون معنى , بدون لحن ده معنى كلامها وده الى حد كبير حقيقى



ههههه....لو كلمة معنى لحياتك ان الناس تفتكرني....عن نفسي....لا أهتم ان يتذكرني الناس بعد ما ارحل....احلم فقط ان اتمتع بحياة هادئة، في تناغم مع الناس التانية....قادرأً على مساعدة كل من اقابله انه يتمتع بحياته هو كمان وخلاص ...وطبعاً ان امكن دون ضيقات


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ههههه....لو كلمة معنى لحياتك ان الناس تفتكرني....عن نفسي....لا أهتم ان يتذكرني الناس بعد ما ارحل....احلم فقط ان اتمتع بحياة هادئة، في تناغم مع الناس التانية....قادرأً على مساعدة كل من اقابله انه يتمتع بحياته هو كمان وخلاص ...وطبعاً ان امكن دون ضيقات



المعنى مش بس فى التأثير على الناس 
بس ربنا يديلك اللى بتحلم بيه 

لازم نعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع لان الموضوع مش للنقاش


----------



## Anas2 (31 يناير 2013)

انظروا الى اهل الصلاح والعدل لتعلموا من هو الد اعدائهم انه من يحطم الالواح التي حفروا عليها سننهم ذلك هو الهدام ذلك هو المجرم, غير انه هو المبدع
انظروا الى المؤمنين بجميع المعتقدات لتعلموا من هو الد اعدائهم انه من يحطم  الالواح التي حفروا عليها سننهم ذلك هو الهدام ذلك هو المجرم, غير انه هو  المبدع
ان المبدع يطلب رفاقا له بين من يستطعون ان يشحذوا مناجلهم وسيدعوهم الناس هدامين ومستهزئين بالخير والشر غير انهم يكونون هم الحاصدين والمحتفلين بالعيد.

نتشيه


----------



## Anas2 (31 يناير 2013)

تقدم "زارا" وطوق الدوحة بيديه وقال: لو انني اردت هز هذه الدوحة بيدي لما تمكنت غير ان الريح الخفية عن اعيننا تهزها وتلويها كما تشاء, هكذا نحن تهزنا وتلوينا اياد لا تُرى.

نتشيه


----------



## Anas2 (31 يناير 2013)

كلما سمى الانسان الى الاعالي, الى مطالع النور, تذهب اصوله غائرة في اعماق الارض في الظلمات والمهاوي.

نتشيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,* إفتح كتابك المقدس وسترى أن* أعظم المؤمنين  كانوا متمردين* .
 أشعياء، أرميا وآخرون . 
 فـ *[* يسوع *] *نفسه كانت له مواقف بها  التمرد.
 فمن اللازم تخطي هذه المرحلة من السخط للوصول لمرحلة القبول  الحقيقي ، 
*ولكن ذلك لا يحدث بإرادتنا الشخصية فقط* ولكن بمعاونة من الروح  القدس . *،،*


لـ *بول تورنييه*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*,,**الإنسان الذي لا يجد معنى لحياته يعاني معاناة مضاعفة*. فهو يعاني بسبب المعاناة نفسها ويعاني لأنه يشعر أن هذه المعاناة بلا معنى.

فـ لابد لنا من إدراك حقيقة ما نكافح لأجله ..  فهدفنا أن نساعد الإنسانية في ألا تنظر للأمور فقط من منطلقاتهم  التكنولوجية الخارجية غير الإنسانية ،
 بل أن ترى أيضاً ما هو حقاً على المحك  على الصعيد الإنساني في حياة كل شخص وفرد. 
*وهذا هو كفاح وصراع الإيمان*  والذي يجد المعنى حتى في وسط الألم والمعاناة والإخفاق والفشل ،
 بل ويصل من  خلال ذلك إلى اللقاء الشخصي الحميم مع *[* المخلِّص *]* . *،،*


لـ *بول تورنييه*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *,,**الإنسان الذي لا يجد معنى لحياته يعاني معاناة مضاعفة*. فهو يعاني بسبب المعاناة نفسها ويعاني لأنه يشعر أن هذه المعاناة بلا معنى.
> 
> ...



مقدرتش امسك نفسى من التعليق على روعة المقولة ديه 
جميلة جدا وحقيقية جدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مقدرتش امسك نفسى من التعليق على روعة المقولة ديه
> جميلة جدا وحقيقية جدا


هى فعلاً مهمة وحقيقية أوى علشآن كدآ مآعرفتش أختصر منهآ أى حآجة وهى كبيرهـ

*ميرسى  يآ روزآ :new8:*


 
*..*​​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (1 فبراير 2013)

ليتك حيوان اكتملت حيوانيته على الاقل, ولكن اين منك طهارة الحيوان؟ ما انا بالمشير عليك بقتل حواسك, ان ما اوجبه هو طهارة هذه الحواس 
ما انا بالمشير عليك بالعفة, لانها اذا كانت فضيلة في البعض فانها لتكاد تكون رذيلة في الاخرين. ولعل هؤلاء يمسكون عن التمتع, غير ان شبقهم يتجلى في كل حركة من حركاتهم
ان كلاب الشهوة تتبع هؤلاء المُمسكين حتى الى ذرى فضيلتهم فتنفذ الى اعماق تفكيرهم الصارم لتشوش عليه سكينته, ولكلاب الشهوة من مرونة الزلفى ما تتوسل به الى نيل قطعة من الدماغ المفكر اذا مُنعت قطعة اللحم عنها....
انكم تحبون المآسي وكل ما يفطر القلوب اما انا فلا اثق بكلاب شهواكم لان نظراتكم الرصينة تمتلئ شهوة عندما تقوم على المتألمين, وقد تنّكر الشبق فيكم فدعوتموه اشفاقا...

نيتشه


----------



## Anas2 (1 فبراير 2013)

من لا يعرف المصانعة يدفع الناس الى الثورة عليه 

نيتشه


----------



## Anas2 (1 فبراير 2013)

لقد وضع الانسان للامور اقدارها لكي يحافظ على نفسه, فهو الذي اوجد للاشياء معانيها الانسانية
ما التقدير الا الايجاد  بعينه, فاصغوا الي ايها الموجدون:
ما الكنوز والجواهر الا اشياء ارادها تقديركم جواهر وكنوز, فما القيمة الا اعتبار, ولولا التقدير لما كان الوجود الا قشورا لا نواة فيها...

نيتشه


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2013)

*لا  يغيظني الأصوليون، فهم مؤمنون على طريقتهم الخاصة؛ ولكن يغيظني أنصارهم  العلمانيون، وأَنصارهم الملحدون الذين لا يؤمنون إلا بدين وحيد: صورهم في  التلفزيون!

محمود درويش

وكأنه يتحدث عن سوريا ..
*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

ان فكرة أن المسيحية والعلم كانا على الدوام فى تصادم هو تشويه جسيم للسجل التاريخى ففى الحقيقة امن روبرت بويل دارس الكيمياء الانجليزى العظيم , أن العلماء أكثر من غيرهم قد مجدوا الله فى البحث عن مهامهم لآنه قد وٌهب لهم ان يستجوبوا خليقة الله .

ديفيد .ن . ليفينجستون .


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

وحين يكون الظلم هو الآفة فالمتهمون هم أولى الناس بالرحمة والعطف والانقاذ .

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

أما الويل فهو ويل الشباعى الذين لايعلمون انهم جائعون , والاغنياء الذين لا يعلمون أنهم معوزون والمتجبرين الذين لا يعلمون أنهم مساكين , والمتكبرين الذين لا يعلمون أنهم منكسرون . 

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

المسيح نقض شريعة الاشكال والظواهر وجاء بشريعة الحب , أو شريعة الضمير 
وشريعة الحب لا تٌبقى حرفا من شريعة الاشكال والظواهر , ولكنها لا تنقض حرفا واحدا من شريعة الناموس بل تزيد عليه .

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

وبهذة الشريعة , شريعة الحب , قضى المسيح على الكبرياء والرياء وعلم الناس أن الوصايا الالهيه لم تٌجعل للزهو والدعوى والتيه بالنفس ووصم الاخرين بالتهم والذنوب , ولكنها جٌعلت لحساب نفسك قبل حساب غيرك , وللعطف على الناس بالرحمة والمعذرة لا لآقتناص الزلات وأستطلاع العيوب . 

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2013)

فى أعتقادنا أن شخصية المسيح لم تٌثبت وجودها التاريخى وجلالها الادبى بحقيقة من حقائق الواقع كما أثبتتها بوصايا هذة الشريعة : شريعة الحب والضمير .

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## amalon (1 فبراير 2013)

*أحببتك اكثر مما علموني في الصلاة
 أنا ألف مرة يخطر ببالي
 :أن أناديك بصوت بسيط
 أين أنت يا ربي ؟

زياد الرحباني
*


----------



## amalon (1 فبراير 2013)

*كانت أحاديث السهرة تدور
 فقلتُ :
 حدِّثونا عن غير الموت
 قالوا : نحكي عن الحرب
 قلت : عن غير الحرب
 قالوا : نحكي عن دموع المشرَّدين
 قلت : عن غير دموعهم
 قالوا : عن المنتظِرين
 قلت : عن غير المنتظرين
 قالوا : لا نعرف غير هذا فَعَمَّ نحكي ؟
 قلت : اسهروا آما تسهر الحيطان
 لا تتكلموا عن شيء
 وانظروا بعضكم إلى بعض
 علَّ وجوهَكم تتحادث*



زياد الرحباني​


----------



## amalon (1 فبراير 2013)

*اكتبوا على الأوراق*
*  على اوراق الدفاتر*
*  على اوراقالاشجار الصفر*
*  اكتبوا على شبابيك الزواريب الطويلة*
*  على اصغر الاحجر*
*  احفروا في جذوع الاشجار*
*  على ابواب البيوت المتهدمة*
*  اكتبوا كل ما يخطر ببالكم*
*  فاننا راحلوا !*
*  اكتبوا*

* زياد الرحباني*​


----------



## amalon (1 فبراير 2013)

*لا أحسدك*
*  على معرفتك*
*  مصير كل منا*
*  لأنك قد تبكي على مصير حزين*
*  بينما صاحبه سهران يضحك*
*  وتعرف الفرح قبل وقوعه*
*  فلا ترى مثلنا*
*  لذة المفاجأة*

*زياد الرحباني*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

ويحسن بنا على الجملة أن نذكر أن المسيح لم يقصد أقامة مجتمع فى مكان مجتمع , ولكنه قصد تهذيب أداب أنسانية يعتصم بها ضمير الفرد وضمير الامة . 

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

انتصر الجليلى بملكوته السماوى على ممالك القياصر وضم القياصر الى حاشيته . 

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*لماذا الناس هكذا ؟ كلما احببناهم ازدادوا ضرواة وتنكراً
هل علي ان اكره لأزداد قرباً من الآخرين 

لـ واسيني الأعرج*


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

*الدبلوماسي 
راجل يستطع ان يصمت بعدة لغات 
أنور السادات​*


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

*[إذا ابتسمت أتاك الأصدقاء، وإذا عبست أتتك التجاعيد ... 
جورج اليوت /U]*


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

*[ابتسامك لقبيح , أدل على مروءتك من إعجابك بجميل ......
الزمخشري /CENTER]​​*​​​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

فمن الحق أن نقول أن معجزة المسيح الكبرى هى هذة المعجزة التاريخية التى بقيت على الزمن ولم تنقض بأنقضاء أيامها فى عصر الميلاد : رجل ينشأ فى بيت نجار فى قرية خاملة بين شعب مقهور , يفتح بالكلمة دولاً تضيع فى أطوائها دولة الرومان ولا ينقضى عليه من الزمن فى أنجاز هذة الفتوح ما قضاه الجبابرة فى ضم أقليم واحد , قد يخضع الى حين ثم يتمرد ويخلع النير , ولا يخضع كما خضع الناس للكلمة  بالقلوب والاجسام . 

عباس العقاد عبقرية المسيح


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,, ** في الخلوة نجد المطلق* *(* الله *)* ،لأن المطلق *(* الله *)* لا يظهر للإنسان إلا  عندما يعتزل المجتمع .. 

إنما الحقيقة يدركها المرء في العزلة لطابعها  الإلهي. 

 فالحقيقة ، وإن كانت ذاتيه ، فهي ليست من خلق الإنسان ، فلن نجدها  أبداً في الحشد من الناس،
 بل *في أعماق ذاتنا عندما تفتح الخلوة أعيننا على  وجود المطلق* . *،،*




لـ *سورين كيركجرآد*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,, *إن النوع الإنساني لا يتمايز عن  بقية أنواع الجنس الحيواني إلا *بقدرته على التفرد* ، 
وأنه حين ينصاع إلى  معايير النوع يفقد طابعه الإنساني الذي يجعل من كل إنسان فرداً مستقلاً  بالنسبة إلى الآخرين وبالنسبة إلى النوع ، 
يتسم بالكفاءة ويستشعر الثقة في  إدراكه وخبرته. فإن فشل الذات *(* الشخص *)* في تدعيم فرديته ، 
*فشل كذلك في أن  يكون إنساناً بمعنى الكلمة* ، 
وأصبح أشبه بالحيوان الذي لا يتسم إلا بسمات  النوع . *،،*




لـ *سورين كيركجرآد*



*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

*Morpheus*: The Matrix is a system, Neo. That system is our enemy. But when you're inside, you look around, what do you see? Businessmen, teachers, lawyers, carpenters. The very minds of the people we are trying to save. But until we do, these people are still a part of that system and that makes them our enemy. You have to understand, most of these people are not ready to be unplugged. And many of them are so inured, so hopelessly dependent on the system, that they will fight to protect it.

(The Matrix)


*مورفيوس*:  الماتريكس هي نظام يا نيو. النظام ده هو عدونا. بس لما تكون جواه وتبص حواليك، بتشوف ايه؟ بتشوف رجال اعمال، مدرسين،  محامين، نجارين.....دي عقول الناس نفسها اللي احنا بنحاول ننقذهم من النظام! بس لحد ما ننقذهم، الناس دي لسه جزء من النظام وده بيخليهم اعداءنا. ﻻزم تفهم: معظم الناس دي مش جاهزين انهم يتخلعوا من النظام وكتير منهم اتعودوا على تعبه،  ومعتمدين على النظام بﻻ أمل، لدرجة انهم هيحاربوا عشان يحموه"

(من فيلم: الماتريكس)


اللي كتب الفيلم ده من 13 سنة عبقري.....


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

"*Agent Smith*: I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my time here. It came to me when I tried to classify your species and I realized that you're not actually mammals. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment but you humans do not. You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet. You're a plague and we are the cure"

(The Matrix)


"*العميل سميث*: احب اقول لك على حاجة اكتشفتها خلال الوقت اللي قضيته هنا: جات لي وانا باحاول اصنف نوعكم...واكتشفت انكو في الحقيقة مش ثدييات. كل حيوان ثديي على الكوكب ده، بغريزته بيعمل توازن طبيعي مع البيئة المحيطة، انما انتو يا بني ادمين ﻷ. انتو بتتنقلوا لمنطقة، وتكتروا وتكتروا لحد ما تستنزفوا كل الموارد الطبيعية، والطريقة الوحيدة انكو تفضلوا عايشين هي انكو تنتشروا في منطقة تانية. فيه كائن تاني على الكوكب ده بيتبع نفس النمط....عارف هو ايه؟ الفيروس! البني ادمين دول مرض...سرطان للكوكب ده. انتو طاعون، واحنا العلاج."

(فيلم: الماتريكس)


----------



## M a r i a m (4 فبراير 2013)

* العلو ليس معناه إعتذار الإنسان عن تعاسته..
 و لا معناه هروبه من قدره و مصيره..
 و لا معناه أن يعيش بمفرده بعيدا عن الآخرين..
 و إنما معناه رفض الإنسان لصور الحياه المبتذله و نماذج الواقع المشبوهه و أساليب التفكير العاديه المتكرره..
 الإنسان يعلو على الإنسان بالبحث عن المعنى.

 "د.مصطفى محمود"
*

http://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

كل انسان يولد حرا ً وكل أنسانة تولد حرة , هذة حقيقة طبيعية لكن هناك حقيقة أخرى طبيعية هى أن الانسان يعيش داخل مجتمع فيه أخرون وكل فرد من هؤلاء الاخرين له الحرية نفسها التى أريدها لنفسى 
أنا والاخر نستحق الحرية والعدل والجمال , فلماذا أعتدى على حرية الاخرين ولماذا يعتدى الاخرون على حريتى ؟

نوال السعداوى فى قضايا المرأة والفكر والسياسة .


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## white.angel (5 فبراير 2013)

*"تحتاج لإيجاد الله وهو لا يمكن أن يوجد في الضوضاء والقلق ... *
*الله صديق الصمت.** شاهد كيف هي الطبيعة ... أشجار، زهور وعشب تنمو بصمت ...**شاهد النجوم، الشمس والقمر ...، كيف تتحرك بصمت ...*
*نحن نحتاج إلى الصمت كي نكون قادرين على لمس الأنفس ..."*

*الأم تريزا*​


----------



## jajageorge (5 فبراير 2013)

الإنسان المتواضع لا يقول كلمة تقلل من شأن أحد
ولا يتصرف تصرفاً يخدش شعور أحد أو يجرحه أو يحط من كرامته
(قداسة البابا شنودة)


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2013)

إذا لم يشك شخص واحد اسبوعيا بأنك مجنون فأنت لا تحدث تأثيراً حقيقيا ﻓي العالم !

 روبن شارمَا


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,,* *حدود قدرآتنـآ ومدى نجآحنـآ *، يكون مبنيـاً على مآ نتوقعه من أنفسنآ .
فمـآ يفكر فيه *آلعقل* ، ينفذهـ آلجسد *،،*


لـ *دنيس وآيتلى*
 
 

*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,,* *لو رضى كل آلنآس عن أنفسهم
*لمآ كآن هنـآكـ* أبطـآل* *،،*


لـ *مآركـ تويـن*
 
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

* أوحـش حاجة في السـكـوت
إنّـهُ مـوت
ع الهَـدا 
واحدة ..
واحـدة
زي النَـدا
على خـد وردة
مؤمنة إنّ اكتمـال الربيـع
سِفـرْ الـخـروج
باب للخـريف
و إن الجمـال خِـدعة
لو تحب نذيع ..
نـذيع

زي الحَمـَل
عـلى قـد ما بيكـون وَديـع
بيكون عبيط
و الديب ساعتها يكون وضيـع

مبدأ تكـافؤ للفـرص
بين الكـرامة
و غـارميـهـا

و غـانمـيها م الحـرس

زي الحمـامة في القَـفَـص
ساكـتة
والف ريشة تسرِد القِصة القديمة
مين اللي قصقـص جنـاح الصـُبح ؟
مين اللي قَـفـل الشيش ..سا عة الدَبـح ؟
و الف عيـن تفرح ..
و هي تبكي على نـاي النَـفَس

الحـياة .. وجهـة نـظر
و الحـب .. نظرة في جـِهة الحـياة
و حـب الحيـاة .. نظـرة إلى " وجـه القمـر " .

لـ اسلام حجى *


----------



## M a r i a m (7 فبراير 2013)

أصفح عن الآخرين ولكن لا أنسى كي لا أجرح مرة أخرى
 الصفح يغير وجهات النظر، بينما النسيان يفقدك الدرس

  باولو كويلو​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 فبراير 2013)

صديقان نحن، فسيري بقربي كفا بكف

معا نصنع الخبر و الأغنيات

لماذا نسائل هذا الطريق .. لأي مصير

يسير بنا ؟

و من أين لملم أقدامنا ؟

فحسبي، و حسبك أنا نسير...

معا، للأبد

لماذا نفتش عن أغنيات البكاء

بديوان شعر قديم ؟

و نسأل يا حبنا ! هل تدوم ؟

أحبك حب القوافل واحة عشب و ماء

و حب الفقير الرغيف !

كما ينبت العشب بين مفاصل صخرة

وجدنا غريبين يوما

و نبقى رفيقين دوما​​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2013)

*الحياة بلا إخلاص، حياة بلا فضيلة

رالف والدو ايمرسون
*
​


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

محبة المسيح غربتني عن البشر والبشريات


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## تعيسة (11 فبراير 2013)

الجاهل و الذي يقابل الاساءة بالاساءة


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

الصورة دي معبرة جداً....والعجيب معمولة (بالصدفة - سبحان الله!) على مصر! كم هي صادقة!






الترجمة:   العمال دول هيشتغلوا ببﻻش تقريباً، طالما مش هنضربهم "اوي" بالكرباج


~ الأحرار يكافحون للعيش بحرية....العبيد يطالبون فقط بتحسين شروط العبودية


----------



## تعيسة (12 فبراير 2013)

ربي انا ورقة بيضاء ارسم عليها كل ما تشاء


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

مدرس دخل على فصل قال للطلبة لازم كل واحد يجيب بكره خمسة جنيه عشان تطوير الفصل. لما الطلبة اعترضت قالهم اللي مش هيدفع هيسقط و بعدين انا هصرف الفلوس دي على الفصل مش هحطها في جيبي.

لم الفلوس و من ضمن الحاجات اللي صرفها فيها كان خرزانة جديدة يضرب بيها العيال.

الخرزانة بقيت حب حياته، سماها باسم بنت، و كل ما يحصل اي حاجة تضايقه في الفصل يضرب بيها ضرب مبرح، امعانا في الذل كان بيخلي الطالب اللي هيتعاقب هو اللي يروح يجيب الخرزانة من مكتبه.

في مرة طالب اتهور، من قهرته و غيظه قرر يكسر الخرزانة، زمايله اتلموا حواليه يحوشوه و يقولوله انت مجنون الخرزانة دي احنا اللي دافعين ثمنها يعني ملكنا عايز تكسر املاكنا؟ و بعدين نضطر ندفع ثاني و نشتري خرزانة جديدة؟ يارب تكون وصلت وتعرفو مين هو المدرس ومين الطلاب وايه هي الخرزانة !!! 

-- علاء عبدالفتاح


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

"Wine is a bad thing. It makes you quarrel with your neighbor, it makes you shoot at your landlord, it makes you miss him"

الخمر سيئة جداً....إنها تجعلك تتشاجر مع جارك...وتجعلك ترمي سيد أرضك بسهم...وتجعلك تخطئه!
(ليلتك ساعتها كوبيا يعني)


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (13 فبراير 2013)

*أغرب  ما لقيت من انواع العبوديات واشكالها العبودية العمياء .. وهي التي توثق  حاضر الناس بماضى آبائهم وتنيخ نفوسهم أمام تقاليد جدودهم وتجعلهم اجساداً  جديدة لأرواح عتيقة وقبوراً مكلسة لعظام بالية*



جبران خليل جبران


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

"العبودية مرض نفسي، ومن المستحيلات كالغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي، إقناع المريض النفسي أنه مريض ويحتاج إلى العلاج..عفوا الحرية..!!"

جلال الخوالدة


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

مش ممكن....كل سطر في فيلم V for Vendetta يستاهل يتحط هنا!

مين العبقري اللي كاتب السكريبت ده!!!

الفيلم شغال دلوقتي على MBC Action ,نصيحة اتفرجوا عليه!!

انا مش عارف اقتبس ايه ولا ايه! كل كلمة حكاية


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2013)

آه  من لوعة الحب يا صديقي حين تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير، ويعجز الإحساس عن  الشعور، وتُبصر العين وتُُعمَى البصيرة، في الوقت الذي تحتاج المرأة فيه  إلى أن تبحر بوجود الرجل يكون هو أكثر احتياجاً للغوص في تفاصيلها .. كل  تفاصيلها، ولكن تنشغل هي – بها - عنه، وينشغل هو – به – عنها، فتتباعد  المسافات وتُقام الحواجز المنيعة، ويموت الحب بين كل هذا، يموت الحب حين  يفقد قدرته على صناعة الأمل ! 
 احمد عبد الحليم ، رواية عبقرية الشر


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*,,* إذآ أردت أن تنصح :* إختصر* *،*،


*أنيس منصــور *


*..*
​


----------



## jajageorge (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

"This country needs more than a building right now. It needs hope"

Evey Hammond  (V for Vendetta)


البلد دي محتاجة اكتر من مجرد مبنى في الوقت الحالي...محتاجة الأمل!

إيفي هاموند...

قالتها وهي على استعداد لتفجير مبنى البرلمان البريطاني






"لو في مصر:  الثوري اللي بجد ما يخربش"


----------



## jajageorge (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

*العوامل العاطفية توشك ان تكون 
معدومة الأثر في حلبة السياسة 
كما هي في ميدان التجارة 
بسمارك  ​*


----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

*من يابي اليوم قبول النصيحة التي لا تكلفة شي 
فسوف يضطر في الي الغد شراء الأسف باغلي سعر 
أفلاطون​*


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *العوامل العاطفية توشك ان تكون
> معدومة الأثر في حلبة السياسة
> كما هي في ميدان التجارة
> بسمارك  ​*



توشك؟ السياسة بﻻ عواطف أصلاً....بيسمارك نفسه هندس 3 حروب بهدف توحيد المانيا ونجح في الهدف ده فعلاً بتوحيد المانيا تحت دولته Prussia


احنا لو كان عندنا واحد زي بيسمارك في المعارضة، ايام الاعلان الدستوري كان خلص الليلة من زمان.....ﻷن م الاخر محتاجين ناس مش خايفة تلعب بقذارة.....السلمية والرومانسية مش بتشتغل في العالم الحقيقي


----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

*ما اظلم الانسان 
انه دائماً يجد مالا لتعبئة الجيوش وإرسالها للحرب 
لتقتل الناس 
ويضن بالمال علي الناس لإنقاذهم من الموت 
فولتيير​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (18 فبراير 2013)

*إن البلاهة العامة تجلب للناس الطمأنينة والسعادة.*

علي الوردي


----------



## jajageorge (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (18 فبراير 2013)

إذا عرف اﻹنسان جور الطبيعة إحتقر الموت ، وإذا عرف جور المجتمع إحتقر الحياة .

براتند راسل


----------



## Anas2 (18 فبراير 2013)

أغلب الناس لا يعيشون ، هم فقط موجودين

 أوسكار وايلد


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (18 فبراير 2013)

*يقولُ الأصمعيُّ :*

* بينما كنتُ أسير في البادية ، إذ مررت بحجرٍ مكتوبٌ عليهِ  :

 أيا معشر العُــشّــــاق باللهِ خبّروا 

 إذا حلّ عشقٌ بالفتى كيفَ يصنعُ ؟

 فكتبتُ تحته  :

 يُداري هواهُ ثمّ يكتمُ ســِـــــــرّه

 و يخشعُ في كلّ الأمورِ و يخضعُ

 يقولُ .. ثمّ عُدتُ في اليومِ التالي فوجدتُ مكتوباً تحته هذا البيت :

 و كيف يُداري و الهوى قاتلُ الفــتى

 و فـــــي كلِّ يومٍ قلبهُ يتقطـّـــــــعُ !

 فكتبتُ تحتهُ  :

 إذا لم يجدِ الفتى صبراً لكُتمانِ سـرّهِ 

 فليـــسَ لهُ شيءٌ سِوى الموتِ ينفعُ

 يقولُ الأصمعي : 

 فعدتُ في اليومِ الثّالثِ ، فوجدتُ شابّاً مُلقىً تحتَ الحجرِ ميّتاً ، 

 و مكتوبٌ تحتهُ هذانِ البيتان :

 سَمعنا أَطَعنا ثُمّ مِتنا فبلّغـــــــــــــوا

 سلامي إلى من كانَ بالوصلِ يمنـــعُ

 هنيـــــئاً لأرباب النّعيم نعيمــــــــهم

 و للعاشقِ المسكيـــــــنِ ما يتــجّرعُ
*


----------



## Anas2 (18 فبراير 2013)

*الانتظار مؤلم، النسيان مؤلم، لكن قمة المعاناة أن لا تعرف أي القرارات تتخذ منهما. -*

* باولو كويلو*


----------



## Anas2 (19 فبراير 2013)

*أسوأ  شرور الرأسمالية من وجهة نظري هو إعاقة وعي الافراد، فنظامنا التعليمي كله  يعاني من هذا الشر، فالميل التنافسي المبالغ فيه يسيطر على ذهن الطالب  الذي يتم تدريبه على عبادة النجاح المعتمد على الإستحواذ كوسيلة لإعداد  نفسه لمستقبل وظيفي.*

*
ألبرت أينشتاين*


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

*يقول فلوتير : السر في كونك شخصا مثيرا للملل ، هو أنك تقول كل شي​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (25 فبراير 2013)

ليس  للدول أصدقاء بل مصالح فقط.

 شارل ديغول


----------



## Anas2 (25 فبراير 2013)

الزنا هو اباحة الذات لا الجسد،   فالتي لا تمنح جسدها إلا بحب، تبقى عذراء، و هي أشرف بألف مرة من التي  منحت بكارتها باسم الزواج لأجل حسب أو مال...

 الغريب ان الفقهاء كانوا يحللون الف جارية لهارون الرشيد و يعتبرونه اعبد اهل الأرض في نفس الحين !!!
 بينما يكفرون عاشقة ضاجعت عاشقها و يعتبرنه زنا...

عبدالرزاق الجبران


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2013)

إن صديقك هوكفاية حاجتك.
هو حقلك الذي تزرعة بالمحبة وتحصدة  بالشكر. 

هو مائدتك وموقدك لأنك تأتي إلية جائعا"وتسعى وراءه مستدفئا 

فاذا  أوضح لك صديق فكره فلا تخش أن تصرخ بما في فكرك من النفي أو أن تحتفظ بما  في ذهنك من الإيجاب 

 لأن الجبل يبدو للمتسلق له أكثر وضوحا "وكبرا" من  السهل البعيد 



 و إن صمتَ صديقك ولم يتكلم فلا ينقطع قلبك عن الإصغاء إلى  صوت قلبه لأن الصداقة لا تحتاج الى الألفاظ  و العبارات في إنماء جميع  الأفكار والرغبات والتمنيات الّتي يشترك الأصدقاء بفرح عظيم في قطف ثمارها  اليانعات 



وإن فارقت صديقك فلا تحزن على فراقه لأن ماتعشقه فيه أكثر من كل  شيء سواه , ربما يكون في حين غيابه أوضح في عيني محبّتك منه في حين حضوره  ولا يمكن في الصداقة من غاية ترجونها غير أن تزيدوا في عمق نفوسكملأن  المحبة التي لا رجاء لها سوى كشف الغطاء عن اسرارها ليست محبة ، بل هي شبكة  تُلقى في بحر الحياة ، ولا تُمسك إلا غير النافع .


_*جبران خليل جبران*_


 
​


----------



## Anas2 (26 فبراير 2013)

*أنت ما تختبر...

 ولهذا....أختبر أكثر..
 قبل أن تستقر..
 أختبر بقدر ما تستطيع..
 فالشخص الحقيقي لا يستقر ابدا..
 الشخص الحقيقي يبقى بلا منزل...متجولا...
 متشردا...
 متشردا روحيا...

 أنه يبقى بشكل دائما باحثا....
 أنه لا يصبح متعلما 
 ولا يتعجل ليصبح متعلما....
 يبقى طالبا... 
 فأن تصبح متعلما شيء قبيح...
 أما أن تبقى طالبا
 فهو شيء جمال هائل و نعمة...
 لأنه الحياة بذاتها...

 اوشو*

------------------

كلامه رائع لمن اختبره قضيت حياتي -ومازلت- طلبا للعلم انتقل من ميدان لثاني من التمريض للموسيقى للمعلوميات والان ادرس صيدلة ليس حبا في اي مهنة بل فقط من اجل العلم وهذا كان يعيبه علي اهلي... اوشو اكثر معلم روحي استفدت منه فاغلبية ما يقوله احس انه يتكلم عني...


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 فبراير 2013)

*..*

"  لآ يصح أن يرتدى *آلعدل* طآقية آلإخفآء ليظهر على حسب آلطلب ، 
*وعلى مقآس آلزبون* ..*! * "


لـ *آلسآخر* *جلآل عآمر*
 



*..*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (26 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*"*  مآ يكمن خلفنآ ومآ يكمن أمآمنـآ مسآئل تآقهة .. مقآرنةً بـ* مآ يكمن بدآخلنـآ* *"*


لـ *أوليفر وندل هولمز

* 

*..*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## M a r i a m (27 فبراير 2013)

*أشياء ستصل فى الوقت الخطأ
 وأخري كأنها لم تأتِ
 وثالثة تجئ على عجل
 لتمضي....
 من قبل ان تعى أن للأشياء أجلاً!!*



أحلام مستغانمى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

ما الحب الأول إلا تدريب، ينتفع به ذو الحظ من الواصلين!... "نجيب محفوظ"​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## M a r i a m (27 فبراير 2013)

*حين نتخلى عن أحلامنا..
 نجد السكينة و نتمتع بفترة وجيزة من الهدوء..
 لكن الأحلام التى ماتت تبدأ فى التعفن بداخلنا..
 و تصيب البيئة التى نعيش بها بالعدوى..
 و ما كنا نأمل أن نتجنبه فى المعركة مثل الإحباط و الهزيمة..
 يصبح التراث الوحيد الذى يخلفه جبننا.

 "باولو كويلو"
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

*انيس منصور *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

*
وأنت تتوقف بسيارتك في الشارع لتلتقط فتاة من الرصيف، تذكر أن هذه الفتاة التعيسة كان يمكن أن تكون، بقليل من سوء الحظ، ابنتك أو أختك.
وأنت تنظر باحتقار لطوابير المتسولين من وراء زجاج سيارتك الوزارية، تذكر وجوههم جيدا. فغدا قد تأتي بدورك لطرق أبواب بيوتهم و لتتسول أصواتهم.
وأنت تقرأ هذا الكلام تذكر أن كثيرين غيرك لا يستطيعون القراءة، لأنهم عوض أن يعلموهم حروف الهجاء علموهم فقط حروف الطاعة والولاء… " 


لـ الصحفي المغربي رشيد نيني*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

*! كيف يتغير أصدقائنا 
! كيف يستطيعون إشعارنا للحظة أننا ماكُنا نعرفهم من قبل 
! من أين لهم كُل ذلك النسّيان أو القُدرة المُدهشة للتناسّي هكذا 

لـ أحلام النهدي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)

*ينهار صمودها ، تهاتفه لا يردّ ، تبكي .. و يضحك الحبّ .
سيظلّ يخطئ في حقّها ثم يمنّ عليها بالغفران ، عن ذنب لن تعرف أبدًا ما هو ، لكنّها تطلب أن يسامحها عليه 
هكذا هنّ النساء إن عشقن !

لـ أحلام مستغانمي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

بعض الناس يريدون للشئ أن يحدث..وآخرون يتمنون أن يحدث..لكن البعض  يجعلونه يحدث
"مايكل جوردان"
​


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)

*هنالك طرق للتأجيل...
 و الرغبة هي دائما طريقة للتأجيل...

 اليوم بشع...بائس...
 ولذا ففي الغد تأمل
 و بسبب هذا الأمل فإنك تتدبر امرك وتجر نفسك..
 أنه اليوم وحسب.. 
 وغدا سيكون كل شيء على مايرام...
 و لن يكون كذلك.!!!

 فالغد سيولد من يومك...

 أوشو*


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)

*نحن شعوب نصنع من حكامنا فراعنة !! نصنع من قادتنا انبياء !! 
 ونصنع من رجال الدين الهه !! 
 نحن بأيدينا ببساطة نصنع الظلم والظالمين لأننا تعودنا العيش بالقهر والعبودية لأننا تعودنا على احتقار الذات والتبعية ,,,
 لن يستقم حالنا حتى نعي بما تصنع ايدينا فكل ما نناله من بؤس وشقاء هو بما كسبت هذه الأيدي النكراء !!*



دعاء البياتي


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)

* الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة ... سكوتي عن الباطل رذيلة ...
 يحللون ...يحرمون ... يذبحون ... يقتلون ...
 أولئك هم ..أصحاب الذقون الطويلة ...
 امرأةٌ بجسد نحيل ... امرأةٌ بسحنةٍ هزيلة ...
 اغتصبت ... قُتلت .. بحجة الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ...
 شكراً !! .. لأخلاقهم .. شكرا للعدالة .. شكرا للشريعة ...

 ان سكتت فهي مذنبة .. ان نطقت فهي وقحة ..
 امرأة تحب الحياة .. أوقعوا بها .. بتهمة .. متمردة ..
 ما ابعدهم عن الانسانية .. غابة أشواك .. عقول متحجرة ..
 الدين عندهم مدّ و جزر .. ربيع تساقط مع اوراق الخريف ..
 اتق الله يا فتاة !! .. اتق الله يا فتى !! .. المهم .. السترة ..

 الشرف .. وهم من يعتدون على الشرف...
 تحرش ... اغتصاب .. ضرب .. من شيمهم القرف ..
 نعم .. انهم "ذكور الدين " ..... ذكور التحرش .. و الترف ...



 يزن الشكوحي

*


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)

*تبّا لأمّة تقلقها صورة نصف ثدي عار ولا تزعجها صورة ثدي الأمهات في الصّومال جفّ من الحليب...
 تبّا لأمّة تمضي ليلها مهووسة بالجنس وتمضي نهارها تنظّر لشرف تتصوّره بين أفخاذ النّساء...
 تبّا لأمّة تنظرّ لاتّباع الدّين ولا تصون ألسنتها عن لوك أعراض النّاس ولا عن رجمهم بالغيب...
 تبّا لأمّة جهلت حتّى استحى الجهل من أن يُنسب إليها..

الفة يوسف*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

لكي تنال السعادة اضبط  رادار الإدراكـ الخاص بكـ نحــو الإيجــابيات 
"د. شريف عرفة"
​


----------



## Anas2 (28 فبراير 2013)

*المبصر في بلد العميان ملعون*


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (28 فبراير 2013)

*رسالة وصلتنى شكرا*


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 فبراير 2013)

الفاشلون هم من توقفوا قبل النجاح بخطوة "توماس إديسون"​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2013)

لا يغسل العار الا الدم , الرجال يقومون بالغسيل , والنساء يفقدن الدم , يتحول القاتل الى بطل يحمى الشرف , تدفن البنت فى الخفاء ويدفن معها اسمها واسم امها , يتألق أسم الاب بعد مقتل البنت . 

اوراقى حياتى , نوال السعداوى .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2013)

*أريد رجلا يحبني وهو يعلم أن الكثيرات أجمل مني وأذكى مني .. رجلا يحبني لأن روحي امتزجت وروحه ,
ولأن أفكاري طابقت أفكاره. ولا أريد .. لا أريد رجلا يحبني لأنه بعد وضعي بالميزان اكتشف أنني أحسن من غيري !

لـ كوليت خوري*


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (5 مارس 2013)

*الثورة  انثى والنكسة كذلك انثى .. كلاهما اناث لكن الأولى من تحررت من قيود الوهم  الذي قيدها بها افكار المجتمع الوثنية .. والثانية من لبست هذه القيود  وتحلت بها وتفاخرت بكونها جارية و سبيه ... *



دعاء البياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2013)

كل الذين يكتمون عواطفهم باتقان..
 ينهمرون كالسيل إذا باحوا.	

 "غادة السمان"​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*,, *ليست آلديموقرآطية أن يقول [* آلرجل* ] رأيه فى آلسيآسة *دون أن يعترضه أحد* ,
آلديموقرآطية أن تقول [* آلمرأهـ* ] رأيهآ فى آلحب .. *دون أن يقتلهآ أحد ،،*


لـ *سعآد آلصبآح*
 


*..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

you might well remember that nothing can bring you success but yourself. 

*Napoleon Hill*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

.I believe that every person is born with talent

*Maya Angelou*​


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

*أرغب أحياناً بشنق الجنس البشري وإنهاء هذه المهزلة.

                                                                             مارك توين
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (7 مارس 2013)

*الطريقة الوحيدة للتعامل مع مجتمع غير حر هو أن تصبح حرا جدا لدرجة أن وجودك يصبح قانون تمرد


  ألبير كامي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (7 مارس 2013)

*المحبة تأتي بعد الحرية...
 فالحرية هي أعلى قيمة ...
 يمكن أن تضحي بالحب من أجل الحرية...
 لكن لا يمكن التضحية بالحرية من أجل الحب....

 أوشو*


----------



## Anas2 (7 مارس 2013)

*عقد  الزواج الذي سنه البشر لا قيمة له بالنسبة لتعاقد قلبين حسب سنة  الطبيعة... الحب يهِب أجنحة تطير بالعاشقين إلى ما وراء الغيوم ليروا  العالم السحري.

 جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## Anas2 (8 مارس 2013)

*وإذا جاءك الفرح مرة أخرى .. فلا تذكر خيانته السابقة .. ادخل الفرح 
 وانفجر !*

محمود درويش


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*,, *آلبشر لآ يُولدون دوماً يوم تلدهم أمهآتهم *,*
وإنمآ تجبرهم آلحيآهـ على ولآدة أنفسهم بأنفسهم ثآنية ولمرآتٍ عديدهـ * ،،*


لـ *مآركيز*
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

ما أنبل القلب الحزين الذي لا يمنعه حزنه من
 أن ينشد أغنية مع القلوب الفرحة!
 جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## jajageorge (12 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (12 مارس 2013)

*يا  صديقي إننا في هذه البلاد عرضة لكل المحاولات القاسية لإبادة أحلامنا  الصغيرة،كل معقد يريدك في النهاية أن تشبهه، أن تصير صورة عاكسة لكل كذبة."*



واسيني الاعرج


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مارس 2013)

ليس الماضي إلا كنزاً من المهارات والخبرات  والتجارب، بدونها يتخبط الإنسان غي الظلام 

"د. إبراهيم الفقي"
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

كلمة الشفقة , تطرب لها أذان الرجال , ضعف النساء يؤكد قوة الرجل . 

نوال السعداوى , اوراقى حياتى .


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*,, ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

 إذآ كِانتِ *المرأهِ *
 " درست ، تزوجت ، و أحبت ، و أخلصتِ "
 وحملِت و أنجبتِ
 و أرضعتِ و ربتِ و عملتِ 
 و تحملِت القلقِ و الخوفِ 

 و كاِنت فِ الاخيرِ بنصفِ عقلِ ..!
*فِ كيفِ لوِ كانِ عقلهآ كامِل *!!
 ماذاِ ستفعلِ ؟ 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ،،*


لـ* أحمد آلشقيرى*


 
*.**.*​ ​


----------



## Strident (13 مارس 2013)

Good evening, London. Allow me first to apologize for this interruption. I do, like many of you, appreciate the comforts of every day routine- the security of the familiar, the tranquility of repetition. I enjoy them as much as any bloke. But in the spirit of commemoration, thereby those important events of the past usually associated with someone's death or the end of some awful bloody struggle, a celebration of a nice holiday, I thought we could mark this November the 5th, a day that is sadly no longer remembered, by taking some time out of our daily lives to sit down and have a little chat. There are of course those who do not want us to speak. I suspect even now, orders are being shouted into telephones, and men with guns will soon be on their way. Why? Because while the truncheon may be used in lieu of conversation, words will always retain their power. Words offer the means to meaning, and for those who will listen, the enunciation of truth. And the truth is, there is something terribly wrong with this country, isn't there? Cruelty and injustice, intolerance and oppression. And where once you had the freedom to object, to think and speak as you saw fit, you now have censors and systems of surveillance coercing your conformity and soliciting your submission. How did this happen? Who's to blame? Well certainly there are those more responsible than others, and they will be held accountable, but again truth be told, if you're looking for the guilty, you need only look into a mirror. I know why you did it. I know you were afraid. Who wouldn't be? War, terror, disease. There were a myriad of problems which conspired to corrupt your reason and rob you of your common sense. Fear got the best of you, and in your panic you turned to the now high chancellor, Adam Sutler. He promised you order, he promised you peace, and all he demanded in return was your silent, obedient consent. Last night I sought to end that silence. Last night I destroyed the Old Bailey, to remind this country of what it has forgotten. More than four hundred years ago a great citizen wished to embed the fifth of November forever in our memory. His hope was to remind the world that fairness, justice, and freedom are more than words, they are perspectives. So if you've seen nothing, if the crimes of this government remain unknown to you then I would suggest you allow the fifth of November to pass unmarked. But if you see what I see, if you feel as I feel, and if you would seek as I seek, then I ask you to stand beside me one year from tonight, outside the gates of Parliament, and together we shall give them a fifth of November that shall never, ever be forgot.


مساء الخير، لندن. اسمحوا لي أولاً أن أعتذر عن هذه المقاطعة. مثل كثير منكم، أنا أيضاً أحب راحة الروتين، والأمان الذي نجده في المألوف، وهدوء التكرار. أنا أتمتع بهم مثل أي شخص آخر. ولكن لأجل هذه الذكرى، وتلك الأحداث الهامة من الماضي المرتبطة بموت شخص أو نهاية صراع دموي مرير، او حيث نحتفل بأجازة ممتعة، فكرت بأنه يمكننا أن نميز اليوم، الخامس من نوفمبر، يوم للأسف ذهب في طي النسيان،بأن نأخذ بعض الوقت من حياتنا اليومية لنجلس معاً ونتحدث قليلاً. بالطبع هناك من لا يريدوننا أن نتكلم. بل أظن حتى أنه في هذه اللحظة، تنطلق الأوامر عبر الهواتف، ورجال مسلحين سيكونوا في طريقهم إلى هنا سريعاً.

لماذا؟ لأنه بينما يمكن استخدام العصا بدلاً من الحوار، ستظل الكلمات دائماً تحمل قوتها. الكلمات تمنح الوصول إلى المعنى، وتعلن الحقيقة للسامعين. والحقيقة هي، هناك مشكلة رهيبة في هذا البلد...أليس كذلك؟ الوحشية والظلم والكراهية والطغيان. وحيث كان لديكم قبلاً الحرية لتعترضوا، وتفكروا، وتتكلموا كما تريدون، الآن لديكم رقابيين وأنظمة مراقبة تجبركم على الامتثال وتأمركم بالخضوع.

كيف حدث هذا؟ على من يقع اللوم؟ حسناً، بالتأكيد هناك من يتحملون المسئولية أكثر من غيرهم، وسيتم محاسبتهم، ولكن الحقيقة هي، إن كنتم تبحثون عن المذنب، عليكم فقط أن تنظروا في المرآة. أنا أعرف لماذا فعلتم هذا. أنا أعرف أنكم كنتم خائفين. ومن لم يكن ليخف؟ حرب، إرهاب، وباء. هناك أسباب كثيرة جداً خربت منطقكم وحكمكم على الأمور. الخوف هزمكم، وفي رعبكم تحولتم إلى آدم ساتلر، الذي هو المسشار الأعلى الآن. لقد وعدكم بالنظام. وعدكم بالسلام، وكل ما طلب في المقابل كان موافقتكم الصامتة المطيعة.

الليلة الماضية سعيت لإنهاء هذا الصمت. الليلة الماضية دمرت ال"أولد بيلي" لأذكر هذا البلد بما نسيه. منذ أكثر من 400 سنة، مواطن عظيم تمنى أن يحفر الخامس من نوفمبر في ذاكرتنا. كان يأمل أن يذكّر العالم أن العدل، والعدالة، والحرية هي أكثر من مجرد كلمات. إنها وجهات نظر. فإذا كنت لم تر شيئاً...إن كانت جرائم هذه الحكومة لازالت غير معلومة لك، فأقترح أن تترك الخامس من نوفمبر يذهب منسياً. ولكن إن كنت ترى ما أراه، وتحس كما أحس...إن كنت تصبو لما أصبو إليه...فأطلب إليك أن تقف بجانبي بعد عام، خارج بوابات البرلمان، ومعاً سنعطيهم خامس من نوفمبر، لن ينسى أبداً... إلى الأبد...


- خطاب V في التليفزيون البريطاني....من الفيلم الأسطوري V for Vendetta


----------



## Anas2 (13 مارس 2013)

*كثيرا ما نرفض فكرة ما لمجرد أن النبرة التي قيلت بها تثير النفور.

  فريدريك نيتشه*


----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

المرأة لا تٌولد امرأة , بل تصبح امرأة .

سيمون دى بوفوار , كتاب الجنس الاخر


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

عاشت تكتب , وكان هذا غريبا فى عصرها , فالمرأة كانت للاحساس وليس للتفكير , وكانت جميلة وهذا ايضا غريب , فالجميلة لا تمسك القلم , الا لتلون شفتيها , وكانت ايضا ذكية , وهذا هو الاغرب , فالعقل يفسد الانوثة وهى كما تبدو لهم انثى .

نوال السعداوى عن الاديبة والكاتبة مى زيادة


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

كان غرامها الجدل , وكان غرامهم المرأة بغير جدل , القد الممشوق بغير جدل , عيون المها وبياض الحور بغير جدل . 

نوال السعداوى عن مى زيادة .


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

عند الاغريق , أن الحقيقة جاءت الى الناس عارية , فأستداروا لايحبون ان يروا هذا العيب , 
فعادت اليهم الحقيقة وقد تغطت , فأقبلوا عليها , وكان معنى ذلك انهم لايحبون الحقيقة , ولايحبون الصراحة , وتعلمت المرأة ان الرجل يفضل ورق التوت فتغطت , ثم قام الرجل بتطوير اوراق التوت , فجعلها أكبر وأكثر , وجعلها شفافة وكأنها هناك وليست هناك .

أنيس منصور , مذكرات شابة غاضبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

كل جيل يتخيل نفسه أذكى من سابقه , وأعقل من الذى يجئ بعده . 

أنيس منصور , مذكرات شابة غاضبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

ماذا تتعلم الفتاة , نحن نعلمها ان الزواج هو الهدف الاول والاخير , ثم نعلمها ان تتظاهر بغير ذلك . 

أنيس منصور , مذكرات شابة غاضبة .


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

من المستحيل أن تحب الشخص الذى تعرفه تماما , فأنت لا تحب الا الجانب الخفى من كل انسان .

أنيس منصور , مذكرات شابة غاضبة .


----------



## Anas2 (14 مارس 2013)

*إن الأمة المستعبدة بروحها وعقليتها.. لا تستطيع أن تكون حرة بملابسها وعاداتها.

 جبران خليل جبران *


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

نحن الفتيات أسيرات الازياء , وعبدات التبرج , ولٌعب الاهواء ,أنكتب نحن فتيات اليوم ؟ نعم , صرنا نكتب ليس بمعنى تسويد الصحائف فحسب بل بمعنى الانتباه للشعور قبل التعبير , لقد خبرنا الاختلاء بذواتنا فأقبلنا على تفهم معانى الحياة نتفرس فى المشاهد بأبصار جديدة , ونصغى الى الاصوات بمسامع منتبهه , ونشوق الى الحرية والاستقلال بقلوب طروبة , ونعبر عن النزعات بأقلام يشفع الاخلاص فى ترددها ان الامر لكذلك , وجرأتنا هذة لم تبد من اللائي سبقتنا , واقدامنا لم يألفه الرجال من سوانا , والجمهور يرقبنا بنظرة خاصة تائقا الى تصفح نفس المرأة فى ما تصف ذاتها وليس فيما يرويه عنها الكاتبون . 

سوانح فتاة , مى زيادة  .


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

*..*


" *الصديق الحقيقي* " .. أجلس معه في صمت دون الإحساس بالحاجة للكلام لملئ الفراغ ،
أو لإثبات إي شيء ...


لـ *أحمد آلشقيرى*



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

*..*


يهاجم " *شخصك* " لضعف حجته . 
 ولو كانت لديه حجة لناقش " *كلامك *" دون تجريح ... ولكن !!!!


لـ *أحمد آلشقيرى*



*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

الصفحة دي ع الفيسبوك جميييييلة جداً وانصح الكل يشترك فيها...

https://www.facebook.com/Revolution4Girls


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)




----------



## bob (15 مارس 2013)

*نسيان غاية المرء هو أكثر أشكال الغباء انتشاراً

فريدريش نيتشه*


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2013)

*طلبت الوحدة والإنفراد، لأنني  لم أحصل على شيء من يد بشريّ إلاّ بعد أن دفعت ثمنه من قلبي ! طلبت الوحدة  والإنفراد لأنني سئمت ذلك البناء العظيم الهائل المدعوّ حضارة، ذلك البناء  الدقيق الصنع، والقائم فوق رابية من الجماجم البشرية، طلبت الوحدة لأن في  الوحدة حياة للروح والفكر والقلب والجسد

جبران خليل جبران
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*إن لم تكن من نصيبي ستظل دوما حبيبي 

لـ نزار القباني *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*إن لم تكن من نصيبي ستظل دوما حبيبي 

لـ نزار القباني *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*جعلها عادة كل ليلة ألا تنام إلا إذا استطعت أن تجعل شخصا واحدا ممن قابلت ذلك اليوم: 
أحكم، أو أسعد، أو أفضل

لـ تشارلز كينجزلي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*قدرك أن تكون مبتدأ ..!
وقدري أن أكون لك خبرًا ..!
وقدرُنـا 
ألا نكون يومًا معًا
في جملة مفيدة

لـ ريتا عودة*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*وآلقهوهـ لآ تُشرب على عجل** !*
*آلقهوهـ أخت آلوقت , تُحتسى على مهل ...*


*لـ محمود درويش*


 
*..*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

لا تعجبوا إذا أنا وقفتُ في اليسار

*وحدي* ، فرُبَّ واحد

 تَكثُرُ عن يمينهِ قوافل

*ليستْ سِوى أصفارْ* !!




*لـ أحمد مطر*

 
*..*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2013)

*اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس 
فانك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم 
الأم تريزا*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2013)

لو عرفنا - أولاً - أين نحن وماذا نريد، نستطيع أن نحكم ماذا نفعل وكيف نحصل عليه
" أبراهام لينكولن "
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (18 مارس 2013)

*إن  الذين لا يتاجرون بمظهر الحب ودعواه في المراقص والاجتماعات، ينمي الحب في  أعماقهم قوة ديناميكية قد يغبطون الذين يوزعون عواطفهم في اللألأ السطحي  لأنهم لا يقاسون ضغط العواطف التي لم تنفجر، ولكنهم يغبطون الآخرين على  راحتهم دون أن يتمنوها لنفوسهم، ويفضلون وحدتهم، ويفضلون السكوت، ويفضلون  تضليل القلوب عن ودائعها، والتلهي بما لا علاقة له بالعاطفة. ويفضلون أي  غربة وأي شقاء (وهل من شقاءٍ في غير وحدة القلب؟) على الاكتفاء بالقطرات  الشحيحة.

من مي لجبران
*


----------



## Anas2 (18 مارس 2013)

*لا  تخافي الحب يا ماري، لا تخافي الحب يا رفيقة قلبي، علينا أن نستسلم إليه  رغم ما فيه من الألم والحنين والوحشة، ورغم ما فيه من الالتباس والحيرة. 
اسمعي  يا ماري: أنا اليوم في سجن من الرغائب، ولقد ولدت هذه الرغائب عندما ولدت.  وأنا اليوم مقيد بقيود فكرة قديمة، قديمة كفصول السنة، فهل تستطيعين  الوقوف معي في سجني حتى نخرج إلى نور النهار وهل تقفين إلى جانبي حتى تنكسر  هذه القيود فنسير حرين طليقين نحو قمة جبالنا؟ 

من رسائل جبران
*


----------



## Anas2 (19 مارس 2013)

ما من انسان يستطيع ان يحيا براحة بغير "رضا نفسه عن نفسه" قهو يحاول الحفاظ على اكبر نسبة من هذا الرضا باي ثمن وباي تضحية..

مارك توين


----------



## Anas2 (19 مارس 2013)

ادخلنا في القاموس كلمة ما كان ينبغي لها ان تظل هناك وهي "التضحية بالنفس" فهذه الكلمة تعبر عن شيء واحد لا وجود له ولكن الاسوء من هذا كله اننا نتجاهل ولا نذكر مطلقا الدافع الوحيد الذي يملي على الانسان كل افعاله.. وهو الحاجة الملحة لضمان رضاع عن نفسه في كل ظرف وباي ثمن. فما نحن الا صنع هذا الدافع....

مارك توين


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2013)

"عندما تقول نصف المجتمع سيء سيسخط الجميع ..
 بينما لو قلت نصف المجتمع جيد سيحتفون بك.. 
مع أن العبارتين بمعنى واحد"

جورج برنارد شو ــ اديب ايرلندي​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مارس 2013)

*,.*







​ 

 *.،*​ ​


----------



## bob (22 مارس 2013)

*هُناك أحاسيس تَصعب مشاركتها مع الآخرين . .
 نحتفظ بطُهرها داخل القلب خوفاً عليها،
 من التَلوث الذي قد يعلقُ بِها فَور خروجها ..!

 هُناك حُبٌ ..يُولد ويموت .. دون أن يُدركه أَحد ..!
 هُناك ذكرى تنخر الجسد بهدوءٍ قاتل ..!
 هُناك لِقاءٌ يفوق كل حدود الدهشة .. و فراق يَقتُلُ قَبل أن يُقتَل ..!
 هناك صدَّفٌ تُحطمنا أكثر مما تُسعدنا .

نبال قندس*


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

أكبر  تحدي في أي علآقة ، يأتي من حقيقة أن آلنآس يبنون علآقآت* ليحصلوآ على شئ مآ * ؛
 كشخص يجعلهم يشعرون بشكل جيد على سبيل آلمثآل . 

ولكن لو أنت تفضل أن هذهـ آلعلآقة تستمر ، عليكـ أن تنظر على أنها مصدر [* للعطآء* ] وليس للأخذ



لـ *أنطونى روبنز*






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

*أمآمكـ إختيآرآن فى آلحيــآهـ* :
أن تقبل آلظروف كمآ هى ، أو أن تقبل مسئولية تغيير هذهـ آلظروف .



لـ *دينيس ويتلى*






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

أيّهذا *الشّاكي* وما بك داء
 كيف تغدو اذا غدوت عليلا؟

 انّ شرّ الجناة في الأرض نفس
 تتوقّى، قبل الرّحيل ، الرّحيلا

 وترى الشّوك في الورود ، وتعمى
 أن ترى فوقها النّدى إكليلا

 هو عبء على الحياة ثقيل
 من يظنّ الحياة عبئا ثقيلا

 والذي *نفسه بغير جمال*
*لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا* ..!



لـ *إيليــآ أبو مآضى*
*
*




*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)

*هـ تعيش عادي
هـ تموت عادي
انا عايش الدنيا
بزاوية ميل
لجل اما تبان
معدوله قصادي 

لـ توماس بشاي
*


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

*"الخير في الناس مصنوعٌ اذا جُبروا

و الشرُّ في الناس لا يفنى و إِن قبروا

و أكثر الناس آلاتٌ تحركها

أصابع الدهر يوماً ثم تنكسرُ

فلا تقولنَّ هذا عالم علمٌ

لا تقولنَّ ذاك السيد الوَقُرُ

فأفضل الناس قطعانٌ يسير بها

صوت الرعاة و من لم يمشِ يندثر"

لـ جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

*البعض نحبهم لكن بيننا وبين أنفسنا فقط، فنصمت برغم ألم الصمت فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم، لأن العوائق كثيرة والعواقب مخيفة٠

لـ جبران خليل جبران *


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

if you want to examine  the authenticity of Christianity just attend a funeral of a real Christian person  & a funeral of a non-Christian person ,and see the difference

Peter Brandon 

لو كنت عايز تتأكد من ان المسيحية حقيقية , بس احضر جنازة واحد مسيحى حقيقى وواحد تانى مش مسيحى وشوف الفرق 

بيتر براندون 



​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## Anas2 (26 مارس 2013)

*بالتمرد يولد الوعي. 

 البير كامو*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مارس 2013)

*أحاول ,،
أن أخترعَ وطناً لا يجلدُني .. 
خمسين جَلْدةً لأنني أحبُّك .. 
فأفْشَلْ ,،!

لـ سعاد الصباح*


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

فى التجسد أخذ ابن الله طبيعتنا البشرية لنفسه وجعلها خاصة به تماما حتى أنه جاء بيننا كأنسان وبواسطة وجوده بيننا كأنسان كشف لنا عن ما هو كأله وبمعنى اخر فأنه دون ان يتخلى عن طبيعته الالهيه اتحد بنا فى طبيعتنا البشرية بشكل تام كامل . 

الايمان بالثالوث توماس تورانس


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2013)

*مهما كانت قوتك فهناك دائم شخص يُشعرك بالضعف!*

*نزار قباني*


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (29 مارس 2013)

" I have lived my life as best I could, not knowing its purpose, but drawn forward like a moth to a distant moon. And here, at last, I discover a strange truth. That I am only a conduit for a message that eludes my understanding. Who are we, who have been so blessed to share our stories like this? To speak across centuries? Maybe you will answer all the questions I have asked. Maybe you will be the one to make all this suffering worth something in the end."

"لقد عشت حياتي بأفضل ما استطعت، دون أن أعرف لها هدفاً، ولكن مشدوداً مثلما ينجذب العُث إلى قمر بعيد. وهنا، أخيراً، اكتشفت حقيقة غريبة: أنني مجرد وسيلة لتوصيل رسالة تفوق فهمي. من نحن...الذين أُعطينا القدرة لنتحاكى بهذه الطريقة؟ لنتكلم عبر القرون؟ ربما أنت ستجد الإجابة لكل الأسئلة التي سألتها. ربما ستكون أنت من يجعل لكل هذه المعاناة قيمة في النهاية"

Ezio Auditore da Firenze - Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*
*
**أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها* 
 سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 
*لا تتركيني *
 فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
 أحبك جداً 
 وجداً وجداً 
 وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا 
 وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا... 

 وما همني 
 إن خرجت من الحب حيا 
 وما همني 
 إن خرجت ..* قتيلا*



*نــزآر*




 
*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

القرار يتجاوز حدود الدليل , ومع ذلك فالحب موجود على أساس الدليل وهذا هو نفس الوضع فى حالة الوقوع فى حب يسوع فلكى تكون لك علاقة مع يسوع فهذة العلاقة تتجاوز مجرد المعرفة التاريخية عنه رغم انه مٌتجذر فى الحقائق التاريخية عنه , فانى اؤمن بيسوع على أساس الادلة التاريخية ولكن علاقتى بيسوع تتجاوز حدود هذة الادلة يجب أن أضع ثقتى فيه وأمشى معه على أساس علاقة يومية .

كتاب القضية ... المسيح , لى ستروبل


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

وحبوب سنبلة تموت *ستملأ آلوآدى سنآبل *..*
*


*محمود درويش*
 




*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

لآ أحد يخسر أحداً ؛ لأن لآ أحد يملكـ أحداً .*
**هذهـ هى آلتجربة آلحقيقية للحرية* !
أن تحصل على كل آلأشيآء آلضرورية لكـ فى آلحيآهـ ؛ *دون أن تملكهــآ *.
 




لـ *بآولو كويلــو*



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## azazi (2 أبريل 2013)

الشاعر الشقيان

اذا فكرت تنساني بعّد مني لأجل انساك
لأحل اصبح انا الخاين وانا القاسي وانا الغدّار
انا اللي همت في حبك وانا اللي لازم افداك
فديتك اول العشرة وبفديك لآخر المشوار
حرام الغدر يعرف لك طريقٍ او يدل ممشاك
حرام الحب بيدينك يموت اليوم او ينهار
حملت الورد بالأول وخلني احمل الأشواك
مثل ما عشت براحة لزومٍ أمشي الأخطار
تذوّقت الهوى وعشته بدربك يوم كنت أهواك
ولأجلك يا حلو ارضى بكل اللي تبي وتختار
يكفّي لا تخيّلتك وعشت اليوم مع ذكراك
يكفّي طيفك الأول اشوفه بدفتر الأشعار
جبرت القلب في حبك ولازم اجبره ينساك
واصير الخاين القاسي واصير الظالم الغدّار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

It is merely an observation of the nature of reality. To say that nothing is true, is to realize that the foundations of society are fragile, and that we must be the shepherds of our own civilization. To say that everything is permitted, is to understand that we are the architects of our actions, and that we must live with their consequences, whether glorious or tragic

Ezio Auditore da Firenze


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*لـ غادة السمان *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*لـ غادة السمان *


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*







*محمود درويش* ...

 



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

حينما ندعو أصدقاؤنا لتناول الطعام  معاً ، 
نحن نقدم لهم *أكثر من مجرد* طعام يقتاتوا به لأجسادهم . نحن نقدم لهم  الصداقة ، والشركة، والحديث الطيب، والحميمية ، والتقارب. 
حين نقول : " أرجو أن  تأخذ المزيد، تفضل ولا تكن خجولاً ، فلتتفضل كوباً آخر ..." حين نقول ذلك  فنحن نقدم أنفسنا لضيوفنا ، وليس مجرد الطعام والشراب . 
حينئذ يحدث رباط  روحي ، *ونصير نحن طعام وشراب بعضنا للبعض* . 

ويحدث هذا في أسمى وأكمل صورة حينما  يهبنا الرب يسوع نفسه في سر التناول : طعاماً وشراباً . 
فحين يهبنا الرب يسوع  جسده ودمه ، يهبنا أكثر أنواع الشركة حميمية ؛ 
وهو " *الشركة الإلهية *" ... 




آلأب *هنرى نوويــن*




*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


حلوة دي 
وبجد منفعش أعملكـ تقييم :/ 
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)

نحن نتعلم من الفشل أكثر مما نتعلم من النجاح، ونكتشف ماذا نفعل عندما نكتشف ما لا نفعل
"صامويل سملز"​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)

بقدر الكد تكتسب المعالي
ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي
ومن طلب العلا من غير كد
أضاع العمر في طلب المحال

"المتنبي"

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)

*يومياً إعمل على تنقيص ما لا تريد، وتصعيد ما تريد، حتى ينتهي تماماً ما لا تريد، وينمو ويزدهر ما تريـد "د. إبراهيم الفقي"*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> *يومياً إعمل على تنقيص ما لا تريد، وتصعيد ما تريد، حتى ينتهي تماماً ما لا تريد، وينمو ويزدهر ما تريـد "د. إبراهيم الفقي"*
> ​



easier said than done


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> easier said than done



بنحــاول ..​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2013)

*أن تدفن الحب فى قلبك أفضل من أن تعطيه لمن لا يستحقه

أنيس منصور*


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2013)

*لا العنقود يصير خمراً، ولا حبة الزيتون تصير زيتاً، ما لم يمر فوقها حجر المعصرة 
*

*
(القديس أوغسطينوس)*


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

الكلمة التي لا تموت تختبئ في قلوبنا .
 وكلما حاولنا أن نلفظها تبدلت أصواتنا كأن الهواء لم يتم استعداده لتلقي نبراتها.
  مي زيادة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)

بر الوالدين أهم من طاعة أمك وأبوك.

                       	                         المرأة أنثى، والرجل ذكر.                                                

                       	انا رئيس ليبيا وأوباما رئيس امريكا.                       

القذافى


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أبريل 2013)

*,.*















*.،*​
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

قالت  صحيفة ورق بيضاء كالثلج :" *قد برئت نقية طاهرة وسأظل نقية إلى الأبد* ،  
وإنني  لأوثر أن أحرق وأتحول إلى رماد أبيض ، على أن آذن للظلمة فتدنو مني  وللأقذار فتلامسني "

 فسمعت قنينة الحبر قولها وضحكت في قلبها القاتم المظلم ولكنها لم تدن منها
 وسمعتها الأقلام أيضا على اختلاف ألوانها ولم تقربا قط

 وهكذا ظلت صحيفة الورق البيضاء كالثلج – نقية طاهرة – 
ولكن ..... [ *فارغة* ] .


لـ *جبرآن *





*.،*
​


----------



## bent el noor (12 أبريل 2013)

يستطيع الرجل. . . !
أن يجمع بين حب ثلاث نساء
فهناك امرأة يحبها . .
وامرأة يعبث بها . .
وامرأة يشكو اليها . .
ولكن المرأة ليست طامعة كالرجال. . !
فهي لا تؤمن إلا بواحد
تحبه . .
وتعبث معه . .
وتشكو إليه . . ♥


----------



## jajageorge (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

أن يصير الله ضابط الكل فى مثل هذة الحالة من الصغر والفقر والعوز لاجلنا بينما يظل هو الله بكل ما هو عليه ازليا , فهو عمل ينم عن قدرة وعظمة لا توصف وأبعد ما يمكن للعقل البشرى وحده ان يدرك " 

الايمان بالثالوث .


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2013)

إن الحياة هي الهبة الأولي، والحب هو الثانية، والتفاهم الثالثة
"مارج بيرس"​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*














 *.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

لإدخال أية تغييرات في حياتكـ، عليـكـ أن تحس بذاتكـ، وبالتركيز على أعمالكـ وردود فعلكـ
"د. إبراهيم الفقي"
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

أولاً دع السلام يقطن داخل نفسكـ، ثم بث السلام إلى الآخرين
"توماس كمبس"
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

إننا عبيد ما لا ندركه 
"فرمان هوارد"
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (20 أبريل 2013)

اسجل اعجابي بالموضوع.. ساشارك بمقتطف احب فلسفته كنت اريد ان اضعه في موضوع منفصل لكن لا يحق لي كتابة موضوع في هذه الساحة اعتقد بسبب عدد مشاركاتي:
*توأمان قابعان في الرحم، دار بينهما الحديث التالي:

 - قل لي، هل تؤمن بالحياة بعد الولادة؟
 - طبعًا، فبعد الولادة تأتي الحياة... ولعلنا هنا استعدادًا لما بعد الولادة...
 - هل فقدتَ صوابك؟! بعد الولادة ليس ثمة شيء! لم يعد أحد من هناك ليكلمنا عما جرى عليه! ثم هَبْ أن هناك حياة، ماذا عساها تشبه؟
 - لا أدري بالضبط، لكني أحدس أن هناك أضواءً في كل مكان... ربما نمشي على أقدامنا هناك، ونأكل بأفواهنا...
 - ما أحمقك! المشي غير ممكن بهاتين الساقين الرخوتين! وكيف لنا أن نأكل  بهذا الفم المضحك؟! ألا ترى الحبل السُّري؟ فكر في الأمر هنيهة: الحياة ما  بعد الولادة غير ممكنة لأن الحبل أقصر من أن يسمح بها.
 - صحيح، لكني أحسب أن هناك شيئًا ما، إنما مختلف عما نسمِّيه الحياة داخل الرحم.
 - أنت أحمق فعلاً! الولادة نهاية الحياة... بعدها ينتهي كل شيء.
 - على رسلك... لا أدري بالضبط ماذا سيحدث، لكن الأمَّ ستساعدنا...
 - الأم؟! وهل تؤمن بالأمِّ أيضًا؟!
 - أجل.
 - لستَ أحمق فقط، أنت معتوه! هل سبق لكَ أن رأيتَ الأمَّ في أي مكان؟ هل سبق لأحد أن رآها؟!
 - لا أدري، لكنها تحيط بنا من كل صوب. نحن نحيا في باطنها، والأكيد أننا موجودان بفضل منها.
 - دعك من هذه الترهات، ولا تصدع رأسي بها! لن أؤمن بالأمِّ إلا إذا رأيتُها رأي العين!
 - ليس بمقدورك أن تراها، لكنك إذا صمتَّ وأرهفت السمع، تستطيع أن تسمع  أغنيتها، تستطيع أن تشعر بمحبتها... إذا صمتَّ وأرهفت السمع، لا بدَّ أن  تدغدغ رحمتُها قلبَك وتحسَّ بملمس يديها الحانيتين...
 ـــــــــــــــــــــ*

*
 ديمتري أفييرينوس*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*"عندما تكون على حق تستطيع التحكم بأعصابك ،
وعندما تكون على باطل فلن تجد الا كلاما جارحا تعرض به رأيك ."

لـ المهاتما غاندي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2013)

إننـــا عبيـــد ما لا ندركه
 "فرمان هوارد"​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2013)

افعل كل ما تستطيع من خير...وبكل ما تستطيع من وسائل..وبكافة الطرق الممكنة..كلما أتيحت لكـ الفرصة..إلى أكبر عدد من الناس...لأطول فترة ممكنة..وسوف يكون جزاؤكـ النجاح المطلق والسعادة الكاملة .. "د. إبراهيم الفقي"
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هل حآولت ..؟ هل فشلت ..؟ لآ يهم ..* حآول مجدداً* ...
*ولكن إفشل بصورة أفضل *..!  


*بيكيت*





*.،*​


----------



## x_philosopher (27 أبريل 2013)

" هنا يجب في البداية ان أقرر حقيقة هامة ، وهي أنني أعتمد أساساً في تسليم الآخرين على الروح وليس على القانون والنظام . والروح يتمشى دائماً مع الحرية، لأنه بدون حرية لا يستطيع الروح ان ينشط بل يظل مكتوماً . "

الأب متى المسكين


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

إنى بحآجة إلى *موعد مع ذآتى* ،
و*لن أخلفه* بأى ثمن ...





*غآدة آلسمـآن*
 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

لا تقارن نفسك مع أي شخص في العالم, ان فعلت ذلك فانك تهين نفسك
ألن سترايك


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

إذا خفضت المرأة صوتها فهي تريد منك شيئا, وإذا رفعتصوتها فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء.

مش فاكرة مين قالها بس لما قرتها عجبتنى قوى




ممكن يطلع زوج  تعيس ....... ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*اذا كنت حريصا على الا تغلط فيجب ان تعرف خمسه شروط :
الى من تتكلم و عمن تتكلم و كيف و اين و لماذا ثم لا تتكلم !

لـ أنيس منصور *


----------



## االمهدى (29 أبريل 2013)

نشكرك لمجهودك


----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (30 أبريل 2013)

*وكالملائكه إجعل غذائك تسبيح الحق حتي تنجو من الأذي*

جلال الدين الرومي


----------



## bent el noor (30 أبريل 2013)

يقول فيثاغورث: كثرة حسادك شهادة لك على نجاحك.


----------



## Veronicaa (30 أبريل 2013)

*ما أفضل أن يخرس المرء عن ذكر الحقيقه إن لم ينطقها بلطف.

 غاندي*


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2013)

*بسبب  نجاستى انبتت لى الأرض شوكاً و حسكاً (تكوين 3 : 18) ..فانحنى إلهى ينزع  من قدمى الجريحتين هذا الشوك، و غسل أقدامى، و بكل فرح ضفر هذه الأشواك فى  اكليل و زين بها جبينه .. حباً فىّ خلع الملك تاج المجد و ارتضى بإكليل  الهوان .. د.مجدى اسحق*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (1 مايو 2013)

*الغرب يخترع، و نحن ننتظر فتوى استخدام الاختراع*

تغريدة من تويتر


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## Seditiosus (10 مايو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PTLwzuQuRsw[/YOUTUBE]

هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد

هل ستنضم إلى حملتنا المقدسة
من سيكون قوياً ويقف معي

وراء المتاريس، هل هناك عالم تتطلّع إلى رؤيته؟
فانضم إذاً للقتال الذي سيعطيك الحق أن تكون حراً


هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد


هل ستعطي كل ما تستطيع
حتى يمكن لرايتنا التقدم؟
سيسقط البعض، وسيحيا الآخرون
هل ستقف وتجرب فرصك؟

دم الشهداء سيروي مراعي فرنسا

هل تسمع الشعب يغني
يغنون أغنية رجال غاضبين
إنها موسيقى شعب
لن يكونوا عبيداً مرة أخرى

عندما دقات قلبك
ترد صدى دقات الطبول
هناك حياة على وشك أن تبدأ
عندما يأتي الغد


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

أريد *رجلا* يستطيع أن يكون أبا فيرعاني كطفلة ، 
وفي الوقت نفسه يستطيع أن يكون طفلا فيشعرني بمسؤوليتي كأم .


*كوليت خوري*




*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)

سمـاء مـديـنتي تُمـطر .. ونـفسي مـثـلها .. تُـمطــر

  وتاريـخي مـعي .. طـفـلٌ .. نـحيلُ الـوجه .. لا يُـبصِــر

  أنـا حـزنـي رمـاديُ .. كـهذا الشارع الـمـقـفـر 

  أنـا نوع من الـصُـبّـيـر .. لا يـعطـي .. ولا يُـثمـــر 

  حـيـاتي مـركــبٌ ثمِـلٌ  تـحطَّـم قـبـل أن يُـبحـر .. 

 وأيـامي مـكرَّرةٌ .. كـصـوتِ الساعـة  الـمـضـجـر ..

  فـلا صـيـفـي أنـا صـيـفٌ ولا زهـري أنـا يُـزهـر .. 

 بمن أهتم  هل شيءٌ بـنـفسي .. بـعـدُ .. مـا دُمِّـر ..

  أبـالـعَـفَـن الـذي حـولـي .. أم الـقـيـم الـتـي أنـكــر ..

  حـــــــــيـاتـــــــي  كـــلـهــــــا  عَــــــبـــــــث

  فـلا خـبـزٌ .. أعـيـشُ لــه .. ولا مُـخـبـر 

  لـلا أحـدٍ أعيشُ أنـا .. ولا .. لا شــيءَ أسـتـنـظـر
 ______


 نزار القباني


----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2013)

((لا شيءَ يُعْجبُني))
  يقول مسافرٌ في الباصِ – لا الراديو
  ولا صُحُفُ الصباح , ولا القلاعُ على التلال.
  أُريد أن أبكـــــــــــي/
  يقول السائقُ: انتظرِ الوصولَ إلى المحطَّةِ,
  وابْكِ وحدك ما استطعتَ/
  تقول سيّدةٌ: أَنا أَيضاً. أنا لا
  شيءَ يُعْجبُني. دَلَلْتُ اُبني على قبري’
  فأعْجَــــــــبَهُ ونــــــــامَ’ ولـــــــم يـــــُوَدِّعـــْني/
  يقول الجامعيُّ: ولا أَنا ’ لا شيءَ يعجبني. 
  دَرَسْتُ الأركيولوجيا دون أَن
  أَجِدَ الهُوِيَّةَ في الحجارة. هــــل أنـــــا 
  حــقاً أَنــــا؟/
  ويقول جنديٌّ: أَنا أَيضاً. أَنا لا
  شيءَ يُعْجبُني . أُحـــــاصِرُ دائـــــماً شَبــــَحاً
  يُحاصِرُنـــــــي/
  يقولُ السائقُ العصبيُّ: ها نحن
  اقتربنا من محطتنا الأخيرة’ فاستعدوا
  للنزول.../
  فيصرخون: نريدُ ما بَعْدَ المحطَّةِ’
  فانطلق!
  أمَّا أنا فأقولُ: أنْــــــزِلْـــــني هنـــــــا . أنـــــــــا
  مثــــلـهــــم لا شـــــيء يـــعـجـبـنـــي ’ ولكنـــــي تـعبــــتُ
  مــــــــــن السِّــــــــفــــَرْ.
 __

 محمود درويش


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2013)

*يُستقى إستنتاجانِ مختلفان حين تسلط وجهتي نظرٍ إثنتين على حقيقة واحدة .**حين يحدثُ هذا ، سيكون مستحيلاً التقرير بصواب إحداهما في التو و اللحظة .**ما من طريقة لإستنتاج ايهما على صواب . و لكن و لذات السبب ، سيكون من قلة النضج التقرير أن احداً منهما على خطأ

لوفى .. ون بيس 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

*قال لي : كم من الجرائم
 ارتكبت أيتها المرأة باسم الحرية ؟
 قلت له : كم من الجرائم
 ارتكبت أيها الرجل باسم الرجولة والفحولة ؟

 كان عليَّ أن أطلق الرصاص على ذكراك
 دفاعاً عن حياتي .
 وكان عليَّ أن أفشل في نسيانك
 دفاعاً عن إنسانيتي .*



غادة السمان


----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

*عندما  نكون سعداء فعلاً لا يخطر لنا أن نتساءل إن كنا سعداء أم لا ، السعادة  تصبح جزء منا ..أنت لا تتساءل إذا كانت يداك في مكانها أم لا ..نحن نتحسس  الأشياء فقط عندما نشك في وجودها
*

غادة السمان


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (14 مايو 2013)

انا لا اوافق على ما تقول لكني ساقف حتى الموت مدافعا عن حقك في قول ما تريد
*
تشي جيفارا*


----------



## Strident (15 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> انا لا اوافق على ما تقول لكني ساقف حتى الموت مدافعا عن حقك في قول ما تريد
> *
> تشي جيفارا*



كان فولتير على ما اتذكر Voltaire


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2013)

*يجب أن تسيطر على مشاعرك كالغضب والفرح والخوف والتعاسة والتلهف*
* فكلها مشاعر عليك أن تضبطها ضبطاً جيداً *
* ولا تسمح لردود فعلك العشوائية أن تتحكم في قراراتك*
* وليكن التفكير العميق عنوان لكل تصرفاتك*
* افهم ما يحدث من حولك وتصرف استناداً إلى فهمك*
* حتى لا تضيع جهدك بسبب قرار متسرع*
*Hunter×Hunter*
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (16 مايو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كان فولتير على ما اتذكر Voltaire


اعدت البحث فوجدت ايضا انها لجيفارا:thnk0001:


----------



## Veronicaa (16 مايو 2013)

*حكم  الأغلبية يصلح فقط إذا كان هناك احترام للحقوق الفردية... فمن غير المعقول  أن تجمع خمسة ذئاب وخروف ثم تأخذ رأى الأغلبية عمن سيأكلون في العشاء...

لاري فلينت*


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*


*مى رضوآن*
*للحضن أصول *
 _________________

 عمرك حسيت

 انك محتاج ..حضــــن؟؟
 مش شرط يكون من حد معين
 او عارفك
 وكفاية اوي انه يكون دافي
 ومش متكروِت
 ف سلام مستعجل
 ومجرد بس بروتوكول !
 (*للحضن اصـــــول*)
 فتحة دراعين,,
 ماتاخدش الا انت
 وتسيب تفاصيلك برّاك
 ملهاش تفسير
 لتصرفها
 غير رغبة لـ بث الدفا
 جواك
 وكأن مفيش غيرك موجوع
 محتاج يحتوي حد سخافته
 صدقني كتير جدا
 -علي عكس المُتعارَف-
 بتكون صعبة السخافات
 محتاج حضن يضمك.. ترتاح
 تبكي..ماتبكيش
 تضحك..تشكي..
 او تفضل ساكت ماتزوِّدش
 ماهو برضه الصمت بيعرف
 يتكلم.. أوقات
 والباب مفتوحلك
 ب يــــميــنك
 خش وطوِّل اوي ف الضمَّة
 وكأنك قاعد كدا علي طول
 مانتاش
 متزحزح..ولا منقول
 من وضع جنيني...
 ..يحب النوم اوي ف الضلمة
 ايه بس اللي يخليك تخرج
 وتعجز ...من اول مرة
 هنا احسن بكتير من بره
 هنا اوسع حيز من نفسك
 اللي كتير ضاقت..مضطرة
 هنا اخر فرصة تكون عاقل
 أو تعمل شئ ويكون..معقول..
 محظوظ جدا..لو هتلاقي
 اللي يضم بدون ماهيسأل
 ولا حتي يفتش عن اجابات
 و بيقدر يفهم..ان ساعات
*للحضـــــــن اصـــول*





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*سعادتنا هي أن ننتصر مهما مزقنا نصرنا وأن نعرف حقيقة وجودنا البائس ونحبه رغم كل شيء

 لـ غادة السمان 
*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (17 مايو 2013)

قبل اليوم كنت اعتقد اننا لا يمكن ان نكتب عن جراحنا الا عندما نشفى منها 
عندما يمكن ان نلمس جراحنا القديمة بقلم دون ان نتالم مرة اخرى
عندما نقدر على التظر خلفنا دون حنين دون جنون ودون حقد ايضا
أيمكن هذا حقا؟
نحن لا نشفى من ذاكرتنا 
لهذا نجن نكتب ولهذا نحن نرسم ولهذا يموت بعضنا ايضا.
--

احلام مستغانمي


----------



## Veronicaa (17 مايو 2013)

من يناقش الطغاة في عدلهم او ظلمهم؟ ومن يناقش نيرون يوم احرق روما حبا لهاوعشقا لشهوة اللهب. وانت اما كنت مثله؟ امراة تحترف العشق والحرائق بالتساوي؟

احلام مستغانمي


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 مايو 2013)

التقينا اذن..
الذين قالوا "الجبال وحدها لا تلتقي"... اخطأوا
والذين بنوا بينها جسورا.. لتتصافح دون ان تنحني او تتنازل عن شموخها.. لا يفهمون شيئا في قوانين الطبيعة 
الجبال لا تلتقي الا في الزلازل والهزات الارضية الكبرى.. وعندها لا تتصافح بل تتحول لتراب واحد
التقينا اذن...
وحدثت الهزة الارضية التي لم تك متوقعة فقد كان احدنا براكان وكنت انا الضحية

احلام مستغانمي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)

*لن تكون متحدثاَ جيداَ حتى تتعلم كيف تحسن الإصغاء


لـ كريستوفر مورلي*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

قبل أن أتزوج كان عندي ست نظريات في تربية الأطفال 

 أما الآن فعندي ستة أطفال ليس معي لهم نظريات .

( جان جاك روسو )


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

اضحك ، تضحك الدنيا معك ، ولكن إذا ارتفع صوت 

شخيرك فسوف تجد نفسك تنام وحدك . ( ايان روبنز )


----------



## Veronicaa (18 مايو 2013)

ليست خطيئة الكاهن هو انه (يُحرِّم) الزواج بين اُناس لا تجتمع (أديانها)، خطيئته هو انه (يحلّل) الزواج بين اناس لا تجتمع (قلوبها)!!.. وفي هذه المشكلة للزواج مارست البشرية زناها في المعبد أكثر من المبغى.!!


من كتاب مبغى المعبد ..


----------



## Veronicaa (18 مايو 2013)

كيف يمكن لانسان بائس فارغ وغارق في مشكلات يومية تافهة ذي عقلية متخلفة عن العالم بعشرات السنين ان يبني وطنا او يقوم بأية ثورة صناعية او زراعية او اي ثورة اخرى؟
لقد بدأ كل الثورات الصناعية في العالم من الانسان نفسه ولذا اصبح اليابان يابانا واصبحب اوروبا ما هي عليه اليوم 

وحدهم العرب راحوا يبنون المباني ويسمون الجدران ثورة. ويأخذون الارض من هذا ويعطونها لذلك ويسمون هذا ثورة

الثورة عندما لا نكون في حاجة الى ان نستورد حتى اكلنا من الخارج الثورة ان يصل المواطن الى مستوى الالة التي يسيرها

--
احلام مستغانمي


----------



## Veronicaa (20 مايو 2013)

كنت ادري ان العاشق مثل المدمن, لا يمكن ان يقرر بمفرده الشفاء من دائه, وانه مثله بشعر انه ينزل تدريجيا كل يوم اكثر نحو الهاوية, ولكنه لا يمكن ان يقف على رجليه ويهرب, مادام لم يصل الى ابعد نقطة في الجحيم, ويلامس بنفسه قعر الخيبة والمرارة القصوى.

--
احلام مستغانمي


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (21 مايو 2013)

لم نمت ظلما.... متنا قهرا, فوحدها الاهانات تقتل الشعوب.


----------



## Veronicaa (21 مايو 2013)

*
*

*



*

*لــ أمل دنقل*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2013)

ما أكثرها عادات تقيدنا فى جميع الاحوال فتجعلنا من المهد الى اللحد عبيدا نتمرد عليها ثم ننفذ احكامها مرغمين ويصح لكل أن يطرح على نفسه هذا السؤال , ( أتكون هذة الحياة " حياتى " حقيقة وأنا فيها خاضع لعادات واصطلاحات أسخر بها فى خلوتى , ويمجها ذوقى , وينبذها منطقى , ثم اعود فأتمشى على نصوصها أمام البشر؟ )

كتاب سوانح فتاة , مى زيادة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

*يبلغ الحب القمة متى تنازلت المرأة
عن عنادها، والرجل عن كبريائه 

لـ أنوري بالزاك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

*دع الاشياء على جنونها الأول وطفولتها. لا ترغمها على قول ما لا تريده، لأنك وقتها ستقتلها.

لـ واسينى الاعرج *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

*عيونُ النساءْ.. 
هي المرايا المدهشة.. 
التي تطمئنني أن قصّة حبّنا غير مألوفة.. 
وأنكِ امرأة لا تكرّر.. 
سامحيني إذا فعلتُ هذا.. 
فأنا لا أطيقُ تعذيبَ الآخرينْ.. 
غير أنّي أردتُ رسْمَ صورتك 
في أحداق النساء.. 
لأرى.. كيف تزدادُ اتساعا..

لـ نزار قبانى*


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2013)

كل ما يحيط بنا فى الحياة سر ولغز لكن حواسنا المثقلة بأحمال المادة تحجب عنا الانوار فلا نرى للاشياء وجودا ولا ندرك لها حقيقة الا بقدر ما تتفق معانيها مع أطماعنا وشواغلنا .

كتاب سوانح فتاة , مى زيادة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2013)

*لـ جبران خليل جبران *


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*المرأة كتاب عليك أن تقرأه بعقلك اولا
 و تتصفحه دون نظر إلى غلافه ..
 قبل أن تحكم على مضمونه

 د .. مصطفى محمود*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2013)

*ينتابني في أول الخريف..
إحساس غريب بالأمان والخطر.
أخاف أن تقتربي..
أخاف أن تبتعدي..

أخشى على حضارة الرخام من أظافري..
أخشى على منمنمات الصدف الشامي من مشاعري..
أخاف أن يجرفني موج القضاء والقدر.

هل شهر أيلول هو الذي يكتبني!
أم أن من يكتبني هو المطر!!

أنتِ جنون شتوي نادر.
يا ليتني أعرف يا سيدتي..
علاقة الجنون بالمطر!!

نزار قبانى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (23 مايو 2013)

*فضلت ان أضع يأسى جانباً، و أمضى لأعيش الساعات المتبقية لي من الحياة، و كل ما ينتظرنى من تجارب.
 لدى الكثير لأفعله، أمور لطالما أرجأتها إلى أجل لاحق عندما كنت أخال أن  الحياة أبدية؛ اموراً فقدت اهتمامى بها، عندما رحت اعتقد أن الحياة غير  جديرة بأن تعاش.*



باولو كويلو​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (23 مايو 2013)

*و  تذكَّر أن مدرب حيوانات شرح له ذات مرَّة كيف يمكنه أن يُبقى أفياله تحت  سيطرته. إذ تُربط الحيوانات و هى ما تزال صغيرة بسلاسل إلى قطعة من الخشب. و  تحاول عبثاً الهروب تحاول ذلك طوال فترة طفولتها، لكن قطعة الخشب تكون  أقوى منها.
 لذلك تعتاد الآسر. و عندما تكبر و تصبح ضخمة، فما على  المدرب إلا أن يربط إحدى سيقانها فى أى مكان، و لو بغصن شجرة، و مع ذلك فهى  لا تقوم بأية محاولة للهرب. فهى "أسيرة ماضيها".*

*
*
*باولو كويلو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*لماذا الناس هكذا ؟
 كلما احببناهم ازدادو ضراوة و تنكرا !
 هل علي ان اكره لأزداد قربا من الآخرين ؟!

لـ واسيني الاعرج*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (25 مايو 2013)

الجمهور , طفل بوجه عام , موجه ترفعه وموجه تدفعه أنفعال يطير به الى قمم الجبال , وأنفعال يهوى به الى أعماق الهاوية .

مى زيادة , من كتاب سوانح فتاة .


----------



## Veronicaa (25 مايو 2013)

*عندما  تلجأ إلى حبٍ جديد لتنسى حباً كبيراً، توقّع ألاّ تجدَ حبّاً على مقاسك.  سيكون موجعاً كحذاء جديد ،تريده لأنه أنيق وربما ثمين . لأنه يتماشى مع  بذلتك،لكنه لايتماشى مع قلبك، ولن تعرف كيف تمشي به. ستُقنع نفسك لمدة  قصيرة أو طويلة أنّك إن جاهدت قليلاً بإمكانك انتعاله ، ستدَّعي أنّ الجرحَ  الذي يتركه على قدمك هو جرح سطحي، يمكن معالجته بضمادة لاصقة.كلّ هذا صحيح  ، لكنّك غالباً ما لا تستطيع ان تمشي بهذا الحذاء مسافات طويلة.
 قدمك لاتريده، لقد أخذَت على حذاءٍ قديم . 
*

*
 احلام مستغانمي*


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2013)

*تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببته
كأني أنا خلقت الحب واخترعته
كأنني على خدود الورد قد رسمته
.. كأنني أنا التي
للطيران في السماء قد علمته
وفي حقول القمح قد زرعته
.. وفي مياه البحر قد اذبته

.. كأنني أنا التي
كالقمر الجميل في السماء قد علقته
.. تلومني الدنيا إذا
.. سميت من أحب .. أو ذكرته
.. كأنني أنا الهوى
.. وأمه .. وأخته

من حيث ما انتظرته
.. مختلف عن كل ما عرفته
مختلف عن كل ما قرأته
.. وكل ما سمعته

.. لو كنت أدري
أنه نوع من الإدمان .. ما أدمنته
.. لو كنت أدري أنه
باب كثير الريح، ما فتحته
.. لو كنت أدري أنه
عود من الكبريت، ما أشعلته

هذا الهوى . أعنف حب عشته
.. فليتني حين أتاني فاتحا يديه لي .. رددته
وليتني من قبل أن يقتلني
.. قتلته

.. هذا الهوى الذي أراه في الليل
.. أراه .. في ثوبي
.. وفي عطري .. وفي أساوري
.. أراه .. مرسوما على وجه يدي
.. أراه .. منقوشا على مشاعري
.. لو أخبروني أنه
.. طفل كثير اللهو والضوضاء ما أدخلته
.. وأنه سيكسر الزجاج في قلبي
.. لما تركته

.. لو اخبروني أنه
 سيضرم النيران في دقائق
 ويقلب الأشياء في دقائق
 ويصبغ الجدران بالأحمر والأزرق في دقائق
.. لكنت قد طردته

.. يا أيها الغالي الذي
.. أرضيت عني الله .. إذ أحببته
 أروع حب عشته
 فليتني حين أتاني زائرا
.. بالورد قد طوقته
.. وليتني حين أتاني باكيا
.. فتحت أبوابي له .. وقبلته 
.. وقبلته
.. وقبلته

.. فتحت أبوابي له .. وقبلته
.. وقبلته
.. وقبلته

نزار قبانى*


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

ثمة أشياء لا يمكن تقاسمها مع أحد , وتبقى ملكنا وحدنا , وهى سر حريتنا . 
يجب ألا نخاف من المحيطات التى اخترنا الغوص فيها بكامل إرادتنا , 
لأن الخوف يفسد اللعبة كلها , والإنسان يواجه الجحيم مرات عدة ليدرك هذه الحقيقة .
لنحب بعضنا بعضاً , لكن لنتخل عن سعينا المتداول لأمتلاك بعضنا لبعض...!!

باولو كويلو

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2013)

*ثرثرت جداً.. فاتركيني
 شيءٌ يمزق لي جبيني
 أنا في الجحيم، وأنت لا
 تدرين ماذا يعتريني
 لن تفهمي معنى العذاب
 بريشتي.. لن تفهميني
 عمياء أنت .. ألم تري
 قلبي تجمع في عيوني؟
 مات الحنين .. أتسمعين؟
 ومت أنت مع الحنين
 لا تسأليني.. كيف قصتنا
 انتهت، لا تسأليني
 هي قصة الأعصاب، والأفيون
 والدم.. والجنون
 مرت.. فلا تتذكري
 وجهي.. ولا تتذكريني
 إن تنكريها.. فاقرأي
 تاريخ سخفك .. في غضوني
*
أمريضة الأفكار.. يأبى
 الليل أن تستضعفيني
 لن تطفئي مجدي على
 قدحٍ.. وضمة ياسمين
 إن كان حبك.. أن أعيش
 على هرائك.. فاكرهيني.. 

نزار قبانى*


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2013)

*أحببتُكِ مُرغماً ,,
ليسَ لأنَّكِ الأجمل بل لأنَّكِ الأعمق
فَعاشقُ الجمالِ في العادةِ أحمق

لـ محمود درويش*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 مايو 2013)

*وما يقتلني أكثر
أنك الوحيد الذي يقرؤني صامتة
بصوت عال

لـِ خالد الباتلي*


----------



## jajageorge (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2013)

*ساْصمت الى انقضاء الدهر ... فضلت الصمت لانه احن كثيرا من الكلمات ...احببت الصمت لانه ينتشلنى من الاوجاع ... تعلمت الصمت
لكى اتعايش واقعى القاسى المهان والمستهان
كم ضمدت جراحا به.. وانا لازلت على قيد البقاء
تكلمت كثيرا ولم اجد فى الكلام ادنى دوااء*


----------



## joy* (3 يونيو 2013)

بتَرَ الوالي لِسانيعندما غنَّيْتُ شِعْريدونَ أن أطلُبَ ترْخيصاً بترْديدِ الأغاني***بتَرَ الوالي يَدي لمّا رآنيفي كِتاباتِيَ أرْسَلْتُ أغانٍيَّإلى كُلِّ مكانِ***وضَعَ الوالي على رِجْلَيَّ قيداًإذْ رآنيبينَ كُلِّ النّاسِ أمْشيدُونَ كفِّي ولِسانيصامِتاً أشْكُو هواني***أمَرَ الوالي بإعْداميلأنِّي لم أُصفِّقْ-عندما أمَرَ-ولم أهتِفْولم أبرَحْ مكانِي!لأحمد مطر


----------



## Veronicaa (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

*كُلَّما رأيتُكِ..
أيأسُ من قصائدي.
إنّني لا أيأس من قصائدي
 إلا حين أكونُ معك..
جميلةٌ أنتِ .. إلى درجةِ أنّني
 حين أفكّر بروعتك .. ألهث..
تلهث لغتي..
وتلهث مُفْرَداتي..
خلّصيني من هذا الإشكال..
كُوني أقلّ جمالاً…
حتى أستردَّ شاعريتي
 كُوني امرأةً عادية..
تتكحّل .. وتتعطّر .. وتحبل .. وتلِدْ
 كُوني امرأةً مثلَ كلّ النساء..
حتى أتصالح مع لغتي..
ومع فمي..

نزار قبانى*


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (4 يونيو 2013)

*الحكيم هو من يعيش الحياة بحسب طبيعته
 وليس بحسب قيم الأخرين....

 هو يتمتع برؤيته الخاصة
 و لديه الشجاعة ليعيشها

 فالحكيم شخص متمرد...........

 أوشو*


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يونيو 2013)

*لـ غادة السمان *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

المحبة لا تعطي إلا نفسها، ولا تأخذ إلا من نفسها. المحبة لا تملك شيئا،
 ولا تريد أن يملكها أحد، لأن المحبة مكتفية بالمحبة.
جبران خليل جبران ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (9 يونيو 2013)

*ليست الحرية أن تختار بين الأسود و الأبيض ، بل أن تبتعد عن الاختيارات المحددة مسبقا .

 " تيودور أدورنو ".*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (10 يونيو 2013)

*ليس  بوسع العرب أن يعيشوا في عصر لم يولدوا فيه ، ويصبحوا فجأة ديموقراطيين في  ثقافة معادية للديموقراطية ، تعامل الطـــفل بمثابة أسير ، والمراهق  بمثابة متّهم، والمرأة بمثابة جارية ، والعجوز بمثابة طفل ، في تركيبة  ثقافيّة سحريّة ، ليس هناك ما يسندها سوى مزاعم السّحرة أنفسهم ـ إنّ  الزلزال هــــــــــزّة نافعـــة لابد منها.

 الصادق النيهوم*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع
 ( ابونا بيشوى )​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## Veronicaa (11 يونيو 2013)

*هل  جرّبت أن تكون امرأة في عالم ذكوري معتوه ، يجرّك كلّ صباح بـ خطوة جديدة  نحو العصر الحجري حتى لا أقول القبر ، ويسحبك نحو فراش المومس ، ويقتل  شهوتك في اللحظة التي يلمسك فيها ؟ هل جرّبتَ أن تحني رأسك فقط لأنّك لا  تعرف كيف تخبّئ حبّك أمام الآخرين الذين يعرفون حقيقتك ؟ هل جرّبتَ مثلًا  أن تكون ، ليوم واحد فقط ، امرأة في مجتمع قامع يعيش على كذبة كبيرة اسمها  العفّة ؟*



واسيني...


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2013)

عندما قابل اينشتاين تشارلي تشابلن ..

قال اينشتاين :أكثر شيء يعجبني في فنك أنه عالمي ..
أنت لا تتكلم أي كلمة والعالم كله يفهمك ..

كان رد تشارلي : هذا صحيح ..
لكن شهرتك أكبر من ذلك ..العالم كله معجب بك .. مع أنه لا أحد يفهمك ...​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2013)




----------



## salamboshra (14 يونيو 2013)

*الرب يسوع يبارك الجميع ويبارك خدمتكم أمين *


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2013)

*تعلم ان تصغى.. فان دقات الحظ على الابواب خافته !

 أنيس منصور*
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2013)

*لو خيروني اين تحل روحي بعد موتي...
لقلت في وردة...وورده تقطفها انت لتموت بين اصابعك


لـ أنيس منصور *


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

ما أنبل القلب الحزين الذي لايمنعه حزنه على ان ينشد أغنية مع القلوب الفرحة

 جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

أحيانا, يجب على الأماكن أن تغير أسماءها,
 كي تطابق ما أصبحنا عليه بعدها, ولا تستفزنا بالذاكرة المضادّة.

 آحلام مستغانمي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

تفقد أنت ...فأحزن أنا ....تقلق أنت ..فأسهر أنا....تسهر أنت ..فأرهق أنا..
أي قدرة ربطت أرواحنا الى هذه الدرجة وهذا العمق ؟
 "  شهرزاد الخليج"​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*من الغريب أن يكون أحب الناس إلينا ..
 أقدرهم على تشويش حياتنا .. !

 لــ جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*إن أيامنا مثل أوراق الخريف تتساقط وتتبدد أمام وجه الشمس..!

 لــ جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*سيدي البعيد جدا من موقعي
 القريب جدا من اعماقي
 لا اعلم..هل تضخم بي الحزن
 فأصبحت أكبر من الوجود
 ام ضاق بي الوجود
 فأصبح أصغر من حزني؟
 النتيجة واحدة يا سيدي
 فبقعة الأرض هذه..ما عادت تتسع لي !

 شهرزاد الخليج*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (2 يوليو 2013)

مهما كانت جيوشك قوية فانك ستحتاج الى عطف ومؤازرة السكان لتتمكن من الاستلاء على بلادهم 

نيقولا ميكيافيللي


----------



## Veronicaa (2 يوليو 2013)

ان مجرد توقعها (الخلافات المستقبلية في الدولة) يمكن الانسان من علاجها بسهولة اما اذا انتظر مجيئها حتى تقع فان العلاج يصبح غير مجد بالنظر الى تاصيل الداء وهذا ينطبق تماما على الحميات الرئوية التي يقول الاطباء عنها انها صعبة التشخيص وسهلة العلاج في البداية ولكنها تضحى مع مرور الزمن اذا سمح لها بالبقاء دون علاج سهلة التشخيص ومتعذرة الشفاء. وهذا ما يحدث تماما في شئون الدولة, اذ ان تمييز الشرور قبل وقوعها يمكنه من معالجتها بسهولة.. *ولكن اذا ادى الافتقار الى المعرفة الى بقائها واستمرارها حتى اصبح تشخيصها في متناول كل انسان تعذر العثور على علاج لها*


نيقولا ميكيافيللي


----------



## Veronicaa (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

أنا لا استطيع أن اصلح الدنيا  حولي . ولا أستطيع أن أغير طباع الناس كي تعجبني 
. يجب أن اتغير أنا. لا  لكي أعجب الناس، ولكن لكي أعيش مع الناس، حتى لا أصطدم بالناس

انيس منصور


​


----------



## Veronicaa (6 يوليو 2013)

*صاحب الفكرة الجديدة مجرم حتى تكتب لفكرته النجاح

 مارك توين*


----------



## Veronicaa (6 يوليو 2013)

*اتعلمون ما هي مصيبتنا الكبرى .. اننا نواجه مستقبلنا بماضينا
 \
  أنيس منصور*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

*الأعلي صوتا لا يقول شيئاً، والأكثر حكمة لا يسمعه أحد.

لـ جلال عامر*


----------



## Veronicaa (8 يوليو 2013)

الناس  عموما يحكمون على ما يرونه باعينهم وليس على ما يدركونه ولان في امكان كل  انسان ان يرى بينما لا يشعر الا قليلون فجميع الناس يرون ما تعمل وكيف تبدو  لهم اما القلة فيحسون حقيقتك

نيقولا ميكيافيللي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

بما اني عاشقة لجلال عامر 
هشارك ف الموضوع الرائع ده بمجموعة من اقاويله

وده جزء

كلّهم بيسألوا هى مصر رايحة على فين ؟ ... مش كنتم تسألوا قبل ماتركبوا .. !! )

 ( والشمس تطلع والبورصة تنزل، وتحتل عربة الفول مكانها بجوار الكمين… وتمضي الحياة )

 ( صحيح عندنا أغذية فاسدة ومياه ملوّثة وأدوية مغشوشة لكن الحياة الديمقراطية سليمة ..!! )

 ( البلد دى فيها ناس عايشـة كـويـّس و ناس كويّس إنـّهـا عايشة .. ! )

 ( فى هذه البلاد ليس هناك شيء مخطّط بدقة إلا ملايات السرير )

 ( إن بناء الديمقراطية يحتاج لوقت طويل ...لأن الحي مزنّق عليهم فى التراخيص ..!! )

 ( ماحدّش فى مصر بيبات من غير عشا .. المشكلة فى الفطار والغدا ..!! )​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

و ده جزء كمان و الراجل ده بجد كان عبقري

(الذين أضاعوا ثورة إللّى عندهم «كمبيوتر» عليهم أن ينتظروا ثورة إللّى عندهم «أنيميا»! )

 ( مجتمع لا يهمّه الجائع إلا إذا كان ناخباً ولا يهمّه العاري إلا إذا كانت إمرأة.. !! )

 ( من خُلق ليزحف لا يستطيع أن يطير، وأصابع "زينب" رغم حلاوتها "لا تعزف" ولقمة "القاضى" رغم روعتها "لا تحكم" )

 ( عندنا وزراء أكثر من أيام "الشهر" ونوّاب أكثر من أيام "السنة" ومع ذلك نعيش فى "قرن" الخرّوب.. )

 ( مشكلة المصريين الكبرى أنهم يعيشون فى مكان واحد لكنهم لا يعيشون فى زمان واحد )

 ( أصبحنا كشعب نبكي دون قنابل مسيّلة للدموع ... )

 ( الذى يمسك العصا من المنتصف ينوى أن "يرقص" لا أن "يرفض".. )
​


----------



## Veronicaa (8 يوليو 2013)

الرجال يميلون الى احتقار الاشياء التي يحصلون عليها بسهولة

من كتاب الكاماسوترا..


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (9 يوليو 2013)

أنا  جبان في سبيل غيري لم أكن أريد أن اطوح بالفضاء بطفلين وأمراة لم يسيئوا  إلي قط..مثلما طوح بي العالم القاسي قبل عشرين عاما ..اما انت فقد كان ما  يهمك هو نفسك.

من غسان لـــ غادة السمان


----------



## Veronicaa (9 يوليو 2013)

* إن الثورة يفكر بها العقلاء ويقوم بها الشجعان ويجني ثمارها الأوغاد.
 
                                               اوليفر وندل هولمز
*


----------



## Veronicaa (9 يوليو 2013)

إن الأمة المستعبدة بروحها وعقليتها لا تستطيع أن تكون حرة بملابسها وعاداتها . 


(جبران خليل جبران)


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*عندما نراجع حياتنا نجد أن أجمل ما حدث لنا كان مصادفة وان الخيبات الكبرى تأتي دوماً على سجاد فاخر فرشناه لاستقبال السعادة

 أحلام مستغانمي*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ومن الزوايا والأركان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خرج الطوفان ... ألوفات شُبان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إصعد يا دخان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إبعد ياشيطان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إجبن يا جبان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رِجع الإسم ... رِجع العنوان  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يغلى البركان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفور ...ويدور ...إتهد السور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع الإنسان ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عبد الرحمن الأبنودى – الموت على الأسفلت 1998[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*قلبُ الفتاه كعودِ الثّقابِ .. يشتعلُ بالحُبّ مرّةً واحدة .. 
 وأنا أقولُ قلبُ الرّجُل كالولاعةِ متى ما أرادَ الحُبّ ولّع ..

 لـ أنيس منصور *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*ان قلب المرأة لا يتغير مع الزمن و لا يتحول مع الفصول
 قلب المرأة ينازع طويلاً و لكنه لا يموت
 قلب المرأة يشابه البريّة التي يتخذها الإنسان ساحة لحروبه و مذابحه
 فهو يقتلع أشجارها و يحرق أعشابها و يلطخ صخورها بالدماء و يغرس تربتها بالعظام و الجماجم
 و لكنها تبقى هادئة ساكنة .. مطمئنة
 و يظل فيها الربيع ربيعاً
 و الخريف خريفا
 إلى نهاية الدهور 
من جبران ل مى 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*بلحظة يولد ذلك الميل المترفع عن جميع الميول , ذلك الانعطاف الروحي الذي ندعوه حبا.

 لـ جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*
* الحياة جزيرة صخورها الأماني .. وأشجارها الأحلام
 وأزهارها الوحشة .. وينابيعها التعطش ، وهي وسط بحر من الوحدة والانفراد .!

 جبران خليل جبران 

*
​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

ما أنبل القلب الحزين الذي لايمنعه حزنه على ان ينشد أغنية مع القلوب الفرحة

جبران خليل جبران
​


----------



## Veronicaa (15 يوليو 2013)

هذا العلم هو سجن مؤبد, نعم سجن مؤبد... عليه اللعنة..

نيكوس كازانتزاكيس


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)

"النور الحقيقي هو ذاك الذي ينبثق من داخل الإنسان 
ويبين سائر النفس للنفس .. 
ويجعلها فارحة بالحياة مترنمة باسم الروح .. 
أمّا الحقيقة فهي كالنجوم لا تبدو إلّا من وراء ظلمة الليل .. 
الحقيقة هي مثل كل الأشياء الجميلة في هذا العالم 
لا تُظهِر مفاعيلها المستحبة إلّا لمن شعر بتأثيرات البُطل القاسية .. 
الحقيقة هي تلك العاطفة الخفيّة التي تعلمنا أن نفرح بأيامنا .. 
وتجعلنا نتمنى الفرح نفسه للناس جميعاً .."

 جبران خليل جبران - الأرواح المتمردة​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 يوليو 2013)

"عث الكتب" تذكرت ان كل القرف من الحياة التي كنت احياها قد تجسدت في هذه الكلمات, كيف تمكنت انا الذي كنت احب الحياة ان ادفن راسي بين اكداس الكتب والاوراق الملطخة بالحبر!!

نيكوس كازانتزاكيس


----------



## Veronicaa (17 يوليو 2013)

دع هؤلاء الناس وشأنهم ولا تحاول ان تفتح عيونهم.. وهب انهم فتحوا عيونهم ماذا سيرون؟ البؤس... ولا شيء غير البؤس دع عيونهم مغمضة يا سيدي ودعهم يحلمون ويأملون.


نيكوس كازانتزاكيس


----------



## Veronicaa (17 يوليو 2013)

ان الانسان قلما يحس بالسعادة وهو يمارسها واذا ما انتهت سعادته ورجع ببصره اليها احس فجأة وبشيء من الدهشة في بعض الاحيان بروعة السعادة التي كان ينعم بها 


نيكوس كازانتزاكيس


----------



## Veronicaa (17 يوليو 2013)

ان الحياة هي المتاعب ولا متاعب في الموت ... هل تعرف معنى ان يعيش الانسان؟ معناه ان يشمر عن ساعدية ويبحث عن المتاعب


نيكوس كازانتزاكيس


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2013)

Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end.


----------



## Veronicaa (17 يوليو 2013)

*لا تصالحْ! 
 ولو منحوك الذهب...
 أترى حين أفقأ عينيك. ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. هل ترى..؟ 
 || هي أشياء لا تشترى ||

 \
 أمل دنقل .*


----------



## Veronicaa (18 يوليو 2013)

كل  مشكلة الاديان بين بعضها صراعا هو تحولها الى قومية فحسب, ان اولد بهوية  اسلامية وكذلك المسيحي وغيره ويبدأ خلافنا. لـــيس لأجل المبدأ الديني  وانما لاجـــل القومية الدينية, حتى وان لم اكن متدينا...


عبد الرزاق جبران


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*البعض منكم يقول: "الفرح أعظم من الحزن". ويقول آخرون: "كلا، بل الحزن هو الأعظم".
 لكنني أنا أقول لكم، لا يمكن الفصل بينهما.
 معاً يأتيان، وحينما يجالسك واحد منهما بمفرده على الطاولة، تذكر، أن الثاني ينام في سريرك.

 لـ جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*ﺃﻣﻮﺕ ﺍﺷﺘﻴﺎﻗﺎ
 ﺃﻣﻮﺕ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻗﺎ
 ﻭﺷﻨﻘﺎ ﺃﻣﻮﺕ
 ﻭﺫﺑﺤﺎ ﺃﻣﻮﺕ
 ﻭ ﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻻ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ
 ﻣﻀﻰ ﺣﺒﻨﺎ، ﻭ ﺍﻧﻘﻀﻰ
 ﺣﺒﻨﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ .

  ﻟـــ محمود ﺩﺭﻭﻳﺶ ...*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (18 يوليو 2013)

*حين تُعيق مجرى الدم في الشريان تكون السكتة، وحين تُعيق مجرى الماء في النهر يكون الفيضان، وحين تُعيق مستقبل شعب تكون الثورة"

 فيكتور هوجو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*الحــــــب  : تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان لأنه يمس  صميم شخصيته
 وجوهره ووجوده … فيجعله يشعر وكأنه ولد من جديد .

 لـ جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*أحبُّ  صغيرتي, غير أنني لا أدري بعقلي لماذا أحبها, ولا أريد أن أدري بعقلي.  يكفي أنني أحبها. 
يكفي أنني أحبها بروحي وقلبي, يكفي أنني أسند رأسي إلى  كتفها كئيباً غريباً مستوحداً فرحاً مدهوشاً مجذوباً ,
 يكفي أن أسير إلى  جانبها نحو قمة الجبل وأن أقول لها بين الآونة والأخرى " أنتِ رفيقتي ,  أنتِ رفيقتي".

 من جبران لـ مي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*أخاف أن أحبّك ، فأفقدك ثم أتألم ..
 وأخاف أيضا أن لا أحبّك .. فتضيع فرصة الحبّ فأندم !
 أعيش معك حالة لا توازن .. منذ عرفتك حياتي تسير بإنتظام
 فيما قلبي تسوده الفوضى ..
 منذ عرفتك أحس أنني معجبة بك الى آخر حدود الإعجاب
 فيك أشياء أحتاجها في هذا الزمن ، وجدت فيك ماكان ينقصني ويُكمل بهاء روحي وصفاء عالمي ..
 لكنني أخشى من النهايات دوماً ! فأنا إمرأة تعودت دائما أن تفقد أي شئ تحبّه ..
 نحن عادة نستطيع أن نكبح جماح العاطفة في البدء ، لكننا نعجز عنه في النهاية ..
 وهذا مايجعلني أخاف كثيراً كثيراً ..

 فعلّمني كيف أحِبُّكَ بلا ألم .. وكيف لا أحبُّكَ بلا ندم .. ! 

 أحلام مستغانمي - ذاكرة الجسد*
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

أزمه الحـــــــــــــب لا تزال موجوده ربنا بيحب من جانب واحد والجانب الأخر لا يبادله نفس الحب !! 

"البابا شنوده الثالث "​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*أتخافين نور الشمس ؟ أتخافين مدّ البحر ؟ أتخافين طلوع الفجر ؟ أتخافين مجيء الربيع؟
  لماذا ياترى تخافين الحب ؟

من جبران لـــ مى 


*
​


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

عندما لا تجد أحد يسمعك، اكتب فالورقة كفيلة بأن تنصت لقلمك - وليم شكسبير​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*"عصفورة قلبي، نيساني
 يا رمل البحر، ويا غابات الزيتون
 يا طعم الثلج، وطعم النار..
 ونكهة شكي، ويقيني
 أشعر بالخوف من المجهول.. فآويني
 أشعر بالخوف من الظلماء.. فضميني
 أشعر بالبرد.. فغطيني
 إحكي لي قصصاً للأطفال
 وظلي قربي..
 غنيني..
 فأنا من بدء التكوين
 أبحث عن وطنٍ لجبيني..
 عن حب امرأة..
 يكتبني فوق الجدران.. ويمحيني
 عن حب امرأةٍ.. يأخذني
 لحدود الشمس.. ويرميني"

نزار قبانى 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2013)

لــيــســت الــبـــطــولــة فــي هــذا الــزمــان أن يــحــمــل الإنــســان ســيــفــاً ..
 ولــكــن الــبــطــولــة الــحــقــيــقــيــة أن يــحــمـــل الإنــســان ضــمــيــراً .
جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

إن قلب المرأة لا يتغير مع الزمن و لا يتحول مع الفصول، قلب المرأة ينازع طويلاً و لكنه لا يموت. قلب المرأة يشابه البرية التي يتخذها الإنسان ساحة لحروبه و مذابحه، فهو يقتلع أشجارها ويحرق أعشابها ويلطخ صخورها بالدماء ويغرس تربتها بالعظام و الجماجم، ولكنها تبقى هادئة ساكنة مطمئنة ويظل فيها الربيع ربيعاً و الخريف خريفاً إلى نهاية الدهور .

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*أشتهي أن أتعلّمَ كيفَ أكونُ مجنونةً في عينيك .. 
 بدلَ أن أكون عاقلةً في عيونِ الآخرين !

 لـ واسيني الاعرج*
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*عندما يومئ إليكم الحبّ اتبعوه، حتى لو كانت طرقاته وعرة وشائكة.

جبران خليل جبران 
*
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

لا بد لشعلة الأمل
 أن تضيء ظلمات اليأس
 ولا بد لشجرة الصبر
 أن تطرح ثمار الأمل
 ولا يعرف المستحيل
  من يعيش على الأمل
 وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لن تغرق سفينة الحياة
 في بحر من اليأس
 طالما
 هناك مجد أسمه الأمل


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

يا سيِّدتي:
كنتِ أهم امرأةٍ في تاريخي
قبل رحيل العامْ.
أنتِ الآنَ.. أهمُّ امرأةٍ
بعد ولادة هذا العامْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا أحسبها بالساعاتِ وبالأيَّامْ.
أنتِ امرأةٌ..
صُنعَت من فاكهة الشِّعرِ..
ومن ذهب الأحلامْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ.. كانت تسكن جسدي
قبل ملايين الأعوامْ..

نزاااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

* العصفور لا يبني عشًا في القفص، حتى لا يورث ابنه العبودية!! - 

 جبران خليل جبران
*
​


----------



## Veronicaa (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل الثورات أدت إلى تعزيز سلطة الدولة


.                                                                     	                       		 ألبير كامو


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

حبيت...لكن حب من غير حنان
وصاحبت لكن صُحبه مالهاش أمان
رحت لحكيم واكتر لقيت بلوتي
إن اللي جوّه القلب مش ع اللسان

صلاح جاهين


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

و الاماني تنال... أحيانا ...بطول البـــــــــــــــــــــــال


يوسف إدريس​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2013)

متى تتوقف العيون الجائعة عن ارتداء نظارات الأخلاق الزائفة؟، متى يمتنع  الدجالون والحواة واللصوص عن ممارسة الوصاية ووضع قواعد التربية وقياسنا  على مقاس مسطرة ضميرهم الفاسد المعطوب الكذوب؟، متى نتوقف عن سؤال متى؟. لخالد منتصر


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2013)

كـنائـس مـصـر الـيـوم تـتـحـول إلى مـجـمـرة و شوريـة كـبـيــرة تـخـرج مـنهـا النـيــراان ...
كــى تـصـل رائـحـتـها للـسمـاء من أجـل أن يـتـحـنـن الله عـلى شعـبـه و يـصـنـع آيــات لـيـس لـهـا مـثـيـل على أرض مـصـــر !!!​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (22 أغسطس 2013)

*
 من ُيصوتون لا يقررون شيئاً
 أما من يحصون الأصوات فيقررون كل شيء !

 جوزيف ستالين*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

يجب أن ترى في ذهنكـ الشئ الذي تريد أن تحققه قبل أن تراه في الواقع 
-
-إبراهيم الفقي-​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 سبتمبر 2013)

( سعيد هو الذى يتمتع بالعالم ! أسعد منه من لا يهتم ويهرب منه ) فولتير ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اننا نحيا من اجل ان نحب ولا نحب من اجل ان نحيا ((( جبران خليل جبران ))


----------



## soso a (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لم تعد تجدي الكتابه مـــلّ انواع الخطابه
صــار بالنفس كـآبه
صارت الامة خرابه
لا تــخيّب فيك ظني
لا تلمني
كــــــل مسئول أشر
ادنـى اصناف البشر
لــــم يعـــد ذاك بسر
لسـت سهلا تلتقمني
لا تلمني
لــن نعد نحنـي الجباه
اصــــــبح الشعب إله
قـــد اردنــــاها الحياه
لم يعد ذاك تمنّي
لا تلمني


​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*أحبك كنهر يوجد الظروف الملائمة للأشجار والشجيرات والزهر لكي تنمو على ضفتيه .

 أحبك كنهر يروي ظمأ العطاش وينقل الناس إلى حيث يريدون. آخذ حبك وأعطيك  حبي، ليس حب عادي بل حب لا اسم له أو تفسير، كنهر يعجز عن تفسير سبب جريانه  في مسار محدد وانما يجري للأمام ببساطة، حب لا يطلب أي شئ ولا يعطي أي شئ  في المقابل، انه يوجد فحسب، لن اكون ملكًا لكِ يومًا ولن تكوني ملكًا لي،  لكن يمكن لي ان أقول بصراحة، أحبك أحبك أحبك. *


*باولو كويلو*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*قال  لي سالم بيه: "أنت تقرأ كثيرا..أنت مجنون!" .. قلت له إن القراءة بالنسبة  لي نوع رخيص من المخدرات. لا أفعل بها شيئاً سوى الغياب عن الوعي. في  الماضي -تصور هذا- كانوا يقرءون من أجل إكتساب الوعي ! ..” 

  أحمد خالد توفيق, يوتوبيا*


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*لآ أستطيع أن أقول لك :
 أحبك
  فقد شاهدتُ هذه الكلمة
  تُطارد على الأرصفة كالغواني
  وتُجلد في الساحات العامة ، كالبغايا
 وتُطرد من المُدن ، كمرضى الجُذام !

 لآ أستطيع أن أقول لك :
 أحبك
  فقد سمعتُ هذه الكلمة
  تُلفظ في الحانات ، مع هذر السُكارى !

 وحين تهربُ كلمة " أحبك " إلى الشوارع
  يُطاردها الناس ويرجمونها بالحصى
  ثم يقتادونها إلى مصح عقلي !
  _
 لآ أستطيع أن أقول لك :
 أحبك
  حتى لآ يوسخها أصدقاؤنا الألداء بنكاتهم وتظارفهم ، وهي في طريقها إليك !

 لآ أستطيع أن أقول لك :
 أحبك
  لكني أستطيع كتابة الكلمة بشفتيّ
  فوق جبينك ، بصمت
  وأنت نائم
  لتلتقطها أصابع أحلآمك !”
*

*
 غاده السمان*


----------



## Veronicaa (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*اللحظة لتي تسول لنا اننا فهمنا كل شيء تمنحنا هيئة قتلة

سيوران*


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*إن  مئات الكيلومترات من السهوب الخاوية , الرتيبة , العارية , لا تستطيع أن  تصيبك بهذه الكآبة التى يصيبك بها شخص واحد , عندما يجلس ويتحدث , ولا تدرى  متى سيرحل ." 

 — أنطون تشيخوف*


----------



## Veronicaa (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*«لا يرتقي الإنسان إلاّ عندما يلمس بيده حقيقة الحياة التافهة التي يعيشها»

 أنطون تشيخوف*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا  بكل بساطة لست من هذا العالم ... أنا أعيش القمر في منتهى الجنون. ليس لدي  أي خوف من الموت، بل لدي خوف من هذه الأرض الغريبة، العدوانية ... لا  أستطيع أن أفكر في أشياء ملموسة, لا أهتم. لا أستطيع أن أتكلم مثل أي شخص  آخر. كلماتي غريبة، تأتي من أماكن بعيدة، من حيث ليس هناك، لقاءات مع أي  احد... ماذا سأفعل عندما أغوص في أحلامي الخيالية ولن استطيع الصعود؟ لأنه  في أي وقت مضى, للذهاب يجب أن يحدث. أعلم أنني سوف أذهب بدون ان اعرف طريقا  للعودة. بل، لن اعرف حتى أنه هناك "عودة".
*

*
*

*
 آخر اقوال الشاعرة الارجنتينية "أليخاندرا بيزارنيك" قبل انتحارها.*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*لديكـ  ذات الفرصة المُتاحة للآخرين لكي تكون لكـ حياة رائعة، ولا يوجد شيء في  ماضيكـ يمكن أن يمنعكـ من التمتع بهذه الحياة ما لم تسمح له !  -جويس ماير-*
​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف اقيمك كلدانية


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش عارف اقيمك كلدانية


 ولايهمك اخي جرجس يكفيني تعليقك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مستحيل ............صعب............تم 


مبشر عالمى


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لا يمكن للكراهية والقوة أن تكونا في جزء من العالم من دون التأثير على بقيته. - إلينور روزفيلت​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*
 “كنت أسير مفرداً
 أحمل أفكاري معي
 و منطقي ومسمعي
 فازدحمت
 من حولي الوجوه
 قال لهم زعيمهم : خذوه 
 سألتهم : ما تهمتي ؟
 فقيل لي :
 تجمع مشبوه !”*



أحمد مطر


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الشعر بدون حماقة هو موعظة في كنيسة …
 وبيان انتخابي لا يقرؤه أحد

نزار القباني


----------



## Veronicaa (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الشعر الحديث لم يصنعه أحد …
لا بدر شاكر السياب ولا نازك الملائكة …
ولا فلان ولا علتان …
الحداثة مقطوعة موسيقية جماعية … بدأت في الثلاثينيات … وشارك فيها كورس كامل من الشعراء العرب المقيمين والمغتربين …
كل واحد بآلة …
أو بجملة موسيقية …
أو بلازمة …
أو بقرار …
أو بجواب قرار …
وكل من يدعي أنه بتهوفن الشعر العربي الحديث … يجب أن تقام عليه الدعوى بتهمة النصب والاحتيال …


نزار القباني


----------



## Veronicaa (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*التَصويت: ضمانة ورمز لإرادة الرجل الحر في أن يجعل من نفسه أضحوكة ومُخرباً لبلده.

 -أمبروز بيرس*


----------



## Veronicaa (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*
 سأل أحدهم السيد بوذا : "أنا أريد السعادة"
 رد عليه بوذا : "أولاً احذف "أنا" فتلك الأنانية.
 ثم احذف "أريد" فتلك الرغبة 
 أرأيت الآن لقد تبقت لك "السعادة"*


----------



## morandi82 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الحرية جواد أبيض لا يستطيع ركوبه إلا الشجعان.

 قلعة لا تفتح أبوابها إلا للمقاتلين.

 العبودية سهلة. إنها جسد مشلول يتعاطى الحبوب المنومة.
 أما الحرية فوجع أبدي لا يريح ولا يستريح
 -

 نزار القباني.*


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوووووووووع جميييل جدا جدا جدا تحياتى لصاحب الموضوع الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ان الحب انفعال رائع بغير ريب ولكن الاروع منه هي هذه الحرائق التي يتركها على دفاترنا وذلك الرماد الذي يبقى منه على اصابعنا.

نزار القباني


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)

من السهل أن تكره ومن الصعب أن تحب. 
هكذا تسير الأمور. كافة الأمور الجيدة يصعب تحقيقها، 
والأمور السيئة يسهل الحصول عليها. -
 كونفوشيوس​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (3 نوفمبر 2013)

لا يعني القدر ان حياتك محددة بقدر محتوم لذلك فان ترك كل شيء للقدر وعدم المشاركة في عزف موسيقى الكون دليل على جهل مطلق

*إليف شفق*


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (27 نوفمبر 2013)

.. أعرف أنك غضبى.. ولكن الغضب  شيء يذهب.. أما الخذلان فيبقى.. أنا رجل مخذول. هل تستطيعين أن تحسي أعماق  هذه الكلمة؟ كل الوحشة والغربة والضياع التي تعشش فيها؟ الخذلان لا  يذهب... أما الخذلان الذي يصنعه الإنسان بيديه فإنه ينمو.. ينمو حتى يصبح  غولاً.. 

ـــ
 غسان كنفاني


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*" ليست المسألة كم تحبّ الشخص حين تحبّه . .  وإنّما كم تحبّه حين تكرهه "
احلام مستغانمى 

*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الحل

 أنا لو كنت رئيساً عربيا
 لحللت المشكلة…
 و أرحت الشعب مما أثقله…
 أنا لو كنت رئيساً
 لدعوت الرؤساء…
 و لألقيت خطاباً موجزاً
 عما يعاني شعبنا منه
 و عن سر العناء…
 و لقاطعت جميع الأسئلة…
 و قرأت البسملة…
 و عليهم و على نفسي قذفت القنبلة…


 أحمد مطر


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لو أثلجت وهي هنا ، يا إله الشتاء ، لو تكوّم الثلج عند باب بيت انغلق علينا كي أختبر تلك العدوانية الجميلة للثلج ، عندما يتساقط في الخارج ونكون معاً جوار مدفأة الأشواق .
لكنها لم تأتِ . والثلج واصل تساقطه داخلي ، وأنا أنتظرها في الرواق مبعثراً بين ارتياب الاحتمالات ، مدافعاً عن هشاشة الممكن بمزيد من الانتظار . 
كانت لغيابها الرهيب المُحرق ، غيابها الشهيّ الصقيعي ، امرأة جميل معها حتى أن تخلف موعداً . [ من رواية " عابر سرير " ]​


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2013)

كل من كنت أظنهم سعداء ، انفضحوا بحماسهم للانخراط في حزب النسيان. ألهذا الحد ،كبير حجم البؤس العاطفي في العالم العربي؟

لا أحد يُعلن عن نفسه . الكلّ يُخفي خلف قِناعه جرحاً ما، خيبةً ما، طعنةً ما، ينتظر أن يطمئن إليك ليرفع قِناعه ويعترف : ما استطعتُ أن أنسى


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2014)

حتى أحلك الليالي يأتي بعدها الفجر والنور ..
 فيكتور هيغو

​


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2014)

لا يمكنني العـــودة إلى الأمـــس

 لأني كنت حينهــآ شخصاً آخـــر


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2014)

أريدها لا تعرفني ولا أعرفها، لا من شيءٍ إلا لأنها تعرفني  وأعرفها.. تتكلم ساكتةً وأرد عليها بسكوتي. صمت ضائعٌ كالعبث ولكن له في  القلبين عمل كلامٍ طويل. - مصطفى صادق الرافعي -​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

أن يغضب أي إنسان , فهذا
أمر سهل ... لكن أن تغضب
من الشخص المناسب , وفي
الوقت المناسب , وللهدف
المناسب , وبالأسلوب المناسب
... فليس هذا بالأمر
السهل... 

من كتاب أرسطو
الأخلاق إلى نيقوماخوس

copy


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

»الحياة كوميديا لمن
يفكرون... وتراجيديا لمن
يشعرون «


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

أن تحب وأن تعمل , هما القدرتان التوأمان اللتان
تمثلان علامتا النضج الكامل. وإذا كانت هذه هي
المسألة , فالنضج إذن محطة بالغة الخطورة في
حياة الإنسان. وها نحن نرى اليوم أن الاتجاهات
الحالية في مسألة الزواج والطلاق جعلت الذكاء
الاجتماعي أكثر أهمية وحسما من ذي قبل

-فرويد-


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

»إن العلاقات اليومية مع الناس هي أهم العلاقات في حياة الإنسان , لأنها
تؤثر تأثيرا حاسما في صحتك ... وكلما زادت أهمية هذه العلاقات في
حياتك زادت أهميتها للصحة...»


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

إذا استطعت أن تجد كلمات لما تشعر به , فأنت نفسك -هنري روث


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

سيعرف العالم السلام عندما تنتصر قوة الحب على حب القوة

((جيمي هندريكس ))


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)

يطلب الله منّا أن نكون أمناء في محبّتنا له وبخاصّة في المحن والظروف الصعبة التي تعترض حياتنا
 (المتروبوليت فلاديمير تيخونيتسكي).​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2014)

الفن هو الذي يطوقك , وليس الذي انت تطوقه

للشاعر العراقي  (مظفر النواب )


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

نجن لا نعيش ابدا ...
نحن دائما على أمل أن نعيش

فولتير - (فيلسوف وصحفي فرنسي )


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

العبيد فقط يطلبون الحرية
الاحرار يصنعونها

(( نيلسون مانديلا ))


----------



## Veronicaa (20 يناير 2014)

أتمنى أن تلغى الماّتم , أريد أن نندب حظ البشر عند ولادتهم لا عند مماتهم!! 

__
 مونتسكيو


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2014)

من يفتح باب مدرسة سيغلق باب سجن !!!

للروائي الفرنسي - فيكتور هيجو


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## Veronicaa (22 يناير 2014)

لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك و لكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها أن تعشش في رأسك

__
هتلر


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2014)

ليحيا الحب وليحترق المعبد
بالنسبة للعالم انت امراة - لكن بالنسبة لي انت العالم

((وليم شكسبير ))


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

التعليم ليس أستعدادا للحياة ... أنما هو الحياة نفسها

(( جون ديوي ))


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2014)

*

,.*



*



* 




 
*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2014)

*,.* 

*عجيبة هي الحياة بمنطقها المعاكس*.
 أنت تركض خلف الأشياء لاهثاً، فتهرب  الأشياء منك. 
وما تكاد تجلس وتقنع نفسك بأنها لا تستحق كل هذا الركض، حتى  تأتيك هي لاهثة. 
وعندها لا تدري أيجب أن تدير لها ظهرك أم تفتح لها ذراعيك،  وتتلقى هذه الهبة التي رمتها السماء إليك،

* والتي قد تكون فيها سعادتك*، أو  *هلاكك*؟





*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

*

*





​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

رأيت الفقراء المساكين يزرعون , والاغنياء الاقوياء يحصدون ويأكلون , والظلم واقف هناك والناس يسمونه الشريعة

(( جبران خليل جبران ))


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (2 فبراير 2014)

​الصندوق الممتلئ بالجواهر لا يتسع للحصى، والقلب الممتلئ بالحكمة لايتسع للصغائر. - مصطفى السباعي​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

المثقفون يأتون لحل المشاكل بعد وقوعها
والعباقرة يسعون لمنعها قبل ان تبدأ

(( البرت انشتاين ))


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)

لا تجعل قانونك انا اعمل لاعيش
بل اجعل قانونك انا اعمل لاحقق ذاتي

ديل كارنيجي​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

من اقوال شكسبير -

انا دائما اشعر بالسعادة ---  اتدرون لماذا ؟

لانني لا اضع توقعات لاي شئ من اي شخص
لان التوقعات دائما تحبط هذه الحياة القصيرة

لذلك - حب حياتك ... كن سعيدا ... وابتسم دائما

قبل ان تتكلم ... اسمع قبل ان تكتب ... فكر

قبل ان تصرف المال ... اكسب المال

قبل ان تصلي ... اغفر

قبل ان تجرح ... اشعر

قبل ان تكره ... حب

قبل ان تيأس ... حاول


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2014)

من يحمل الماضي تتعثر خطاه. - نجيب محفوظ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 فبراير 2014)

لا يصل الناس إلى حديقة النجاح دون أن يمروا بمحطات التعب والفشل واليأس،  وصاحب الإرادة القوية لا يطيل الوقوف في هذه المحطات. - جون تشارلز سالاك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2014)

قد تتعرض لمواقف مؤلمة نتيجة لثقتك الزائدة بالاخرين ...

ولكن عدم وجود أحد تثق به سيشعرك بألم أكبر


(( وليم شكسبير ))


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

ليس كافيا ان تملك عقلا جيدا
المهم هو ان تستخدمه جيدا

(( رينيه ديكارت ))


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها ..... اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق

للشاعر العراقي - معروف الرصافي


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2014)

*,.*








*أثير عبد آلله* ...





*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2014)

*,.*











*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2014)

في اعماقي موسيقى خفية ..... اخشى عليها من العزف المنفرد

(( سيد درويش ))


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

"يقولون أن قوة الحواس عظيمة. ..لكن العقل أعظم من الحواس. والإدراك أعظم من العقل...والروح التي تسكن الإنسان وكل الكائنات أعظم من الإدراك..."....كريشنا


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (5 مارس 2014)

جوليا  جيلارد - رئيسة وزراء أستراليا مخاطبة أحد المتشددين الإسلاميين فى  استراليا في تظاهره مؤيده لمرسي : لماذا أنت متعصب هكذا ؟ لماذا لا تسكن في  السعودية... أو إيران؟؟؟ ولماذا غادرت دولتك الإسلامية أصلاً ؟ انتم  تتركون دولاً تقولون عنها ان الله باركها  بنعمة الإسلام وتهاجرون إلى دولٍ تقولون ان الله أخزاها بالكفر , من أجل  الحرية.. العدل.. الترف... الضمان الصحي... الحماية الإجتماعية...المساواة  أمام القانون... فرص العمل عادلة ... مستقبل أطفالكم... حرية التعبير،إذن  لا تتحدثوا معنا بتعصب وكره .... فقد اعطيناكم ما تفتقدونه...احترمونا وا  حترموا ارادتنا أو غادروا .


----------



## روزا فكري (5 مارس 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/morning?source=feed_text





​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>




حلوة جداً المقاولة دى لها تاثير كبير فى حياتى


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)

الأمل في حد ذاته نوع من أنواع السعادة، 
بل قد يكون أكبر سعادة يمكن لهذا العالم منحها.
صمويل_جونسون​


----------



## Veronicaa (13 مايو 2014)

"ليست عليك اي مسؤولية لأن تحقق ما يعتقد الآخرون أن عليك إنجازه. ليست علي اي مسؤولية لأن أكون كما يتوقعون مني أن أكون. هذا خطؤهم، وليس فشلي."

ريتشارد فاينمان


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)

لقد أكتفى الفلاسفة بتفسير العالم بشتّى الطرق
بينما المهمّ هو، تغييره.

― كارل ماركس (فيلسوف ألماني)​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2014)

"ان أردت أن تقهر الخوف، لا تجلس في البيت وتفكر به. أخرج وابدأ بالعمل."
- ديل كارنيجي


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2014)

“افتحي نوافذ الحياة و إلّا دخل الصقيع إلى قلبك و بقي هناك
لا تدعي منظر الخراب يشوّه مزاجك. و يشلّ قدرتك على الوقوف." نقع سبع مرات و نقوم ثمانية " يقول اليابانيون. قومي. ما ينتظرك أجمل مما يحيط بك. 
اشتري أحذية لأحلامك و ستصبح كلّ الطرقات إلى الفرح سالكة.” 

أحلام مستغانمي


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2014)

"إن العامل الوحيد الذى يحدد مدى نجاح المجتمع هو نسبة صانعي التغيير فيه"

- بيل درايتون


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2014)

مهما بلغت درجة انشغالك .. فلابد أن تجد وقتا للقراءة ..
وإن لم تفعل .. فقد سلمت نفسك للجهل بمحض ارادتك .. !

"كونفوشيوس"


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2014)

ربحوا المعارك وخسروا المشاعر !


----------



## توووته (23 يونيو 2014)

دائما مبدعة كلدانيه


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)

توووته قال:


> دائما مبدعة كلدانيه


 شكراااا ياقمر ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2014)

"الدراسة العلمية هي أن ترى ما يراه الآخرون وتفكر بما لا يفكرون به"
.
البرت زنت حائز على جائزة نوبل  .


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

إذا سقطت فلا تقل انتهيت 
ولكن ابحث عن العوامل من حولك 
كي تساعدك على الوقوف من جديد .."
 نورمان فنسنت بيل​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)

تبدأ الحرية، حيث ينتهي الجهل.

 فيكتور هوجو​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

“لقد  تعلمنا في المدرسة ونحن صغار أن السنبلة الفارغة ترفع رأسها في الحقل،وأن  الممتلئة بالقمح تخفضه، فلا يتواضع إلا كبير،ولا يتكبر إلا حقير​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

لو تعرضت لتجربه كبيرة فى حياتك ارفع عينك الى السماء واله السماء قادر ان ينجيك منه​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

اعمال خير من غير حب لاتساوى شئ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2014)

مها كانت أقوال الناس .
أفكارنا هي التي تصنع التغيير

روبن وليمز


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)

إن مقاومة الظلم أبداَ لا يحددها الإنتماء 
لفئة 
أو لطائفة 
أو لمذهب 
أو لحزب سياسي 
بل يحددها طبيعة النفس البشرية 
التي تأبي الإستعباد وتسعى للحرية والكرامة...
من اروع ما قال جيفارا ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)

إذا لم تكن قوانين الطبيعة هي السبب في معاناة الفقراء،
 فخطيئتنا ستكون عظيمة.

- تشارلز داروين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)

الولاء المُطلق يعني إنعدام الوعي.

- جورج أورويل​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)

المدينة العظمى هي التي يسود فيها العلم والحرية والإخاء والوفاء.
ميخائيل نعيمة

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2014)

“ليست الحياة هي المعقدة وإنما نحن, الحياة بسيطة والأشياء البسيطة هي الأشياء الحقيقة.”

اوسكار ويلد


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2014)

أحسن تسلية تضيع بها وقت فراغك أن تجلس وحدك في عزلة، وتغمض عينيك، وتذاكر العواطف التي شعرت بها، وكل الدوافع التي تأرجحت بينها، وكل الأفعال التي أتيتها، والكلمات التي قلتها، والنيات التي أخفيتها، ثم تحاول أن تصل إلى حقيقتك وتعرف واقعك وستجد أن واقعك سيدهشك ويفاجئك كأنه واقع رجل آخر لا تعرفه.
.
Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الرغبة نصف الحياة ، أما عدم الاكتراث فنصف الموت. 

جبران خليل جبران


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تلعب بمشاعر الآخرين لأنك قد تربح اللعبة 
لكن الخطر أن تخسر هذا الشخص مدى الحياة. - 
وليم شكسبير​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)

الثقة بالنفس عادة يمكنك أن تنميها عبر التصرف 
كما لو كنت تملك بالفعل الثقة التي ترغب في الحصول عليها. 
- براين تريسي
​http://hekams.com/?id=7222


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تلعب بمشاعر الآخرين لأنك قد تربح اللعبة 
لكن الخطر أن تخسر هذا الشخص مدى الحياة. 
- وليم شكسبير​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)

يموت الجياع ليس لنقص الغذاء 
بل لانهم لايملكون المال لشراءه
وهناك تكمن ظلم العالم ،،،
اوليفر هولمز​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

إن السعادة ليس حظا ولا بختا وانما هي قدرة، ابواب السعادة لا تفتح الا من الداخل، من داخل نفسك.. د. مصطفى محمود​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)

أحيانا تكون أحلامنا أوسع من أن يحتويها واقعنا ..
 فلنصبر على واقعنا قليلاً حتى يكبر. - 
وليم شكسبير
​http://hekams.com/?id=9071


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تلعب بمشاعر الآخرين لأنك قد تربح اللعبة 
لكن الخطر أن تخسر هذا الشخص مدى الحياة. -
 وليم شكسبير​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)

في القرن الثالث عشر كتب أحدهم على حافة مجلد يضم التواريخ الكنسية : "
 عند قراءة الكتب عليك أن تعتاد على ملاحظة المعنى أكثر من الكلمات ,
 والتمسك بالثمار وليس بالقشور

_ البرتو مانغويل​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/wezakak.elebodi#




[URL="https://www.facebook.com/sayidatynetpage/photos/a.146165285414156.20072.126880864009265/851577154872962/?type=1&fref=nf"]
[/URL]
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*عند صمت الكلام*






​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*الثمن الذي يدفعه الطيبون لقاء لا مبالاتهم بالشؤون العامة هو أن يحكمهم الأشرار. - *

افلاطون​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

جرب ولا تخف فالذين صنعوا سفينة نوح كانوا من الهواة ..اما المحترفون فهم الذين صنعوا تيتانك .. دز ابراهيم الفقي​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*When life puts you in tough situtian
Don't say WHY ME
Say TRY ME
*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

لاروشفوكو : ننسى بسهولة أخطاءنا حين لا يعرفها غيرنا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)

الملل ليس في العالم، 
بل في الطريقة التي نرى بها العالم!
‏باولو_كويلو​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)

من أراد أن يُطاعَ فعليهِ أن يعرفَ كيف يأمر.
 نيكولو مكيافيلي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

تعليم العقول .. دون تعليم القلوب ، لن يسفر عن أي علم .
_____
أرسطو​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يناير 2015)

بعد المشوار الطويل الذي يقطعه القلب نحتاج الى راحة طويلة .. تماما كما نفعل بعد المشوار الطويل الذي نقطعه بأقدامنا .. فالعواطف كالدم والحم والأنسجة تحتاج الى وقت لتتجدد .
د. مصطفي محمود
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

يعيش معظم الناس في سعادة بالقدر الذي يهيئون به عقولهم لها
 .. إبراهام لينكولن​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

إذا كان الآباء يمثلون نموذجاً سيئاً .. فمن المنطقي أن يحذو الطفل حذو آبائه
جين إيسون
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يناير 2015)

قال لهم: " تعالوا إلى الحافة" .
قالوا له: " نحن خائفون" .
قال لهم: " تعالوا إلى الحافة" .
جاءوا.
ثم دفعهم.... فطاروا.

-جويوم أبولينير-


​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2015)

كن لطيفاً..
 لأن كل شخص تقابله..
 يقاتل بشراسة في معركة ما.
 أفلاطون​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

“دخل الشتا وقفل البيبان ع البـــيوت
وجعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت
وحاجات كتير بتموت في ليل الشــتا
لكن حاجات أكتر بترفض تمــــــوت

صلاح جاهين


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2015)

يا صديقي كـــن كمـــــا شئت إذًا .... و اجر في الآفاق من طول لعــــرض 
إرض آمـــالك في الألقــــــاب أو .... إرضها في المال أو في المجد ارض
و اغمض العين وحلــــق حالما .... ضيع الأيام في الأحـــــــــــلام واقض
آخر الأمر ستهـــــــــوى مجهدًا .... راقــــدًا في بعض أشبـــــارٍ بــــــأرض
يهدأ القلــــبُ وتبقى صامتــــــا .... لم يعد في القلب من خفـق ونبض 
ما ضجيج الأمس في القلب إذًا .... أين بركانه من حــــــــــب وبغـــــض
( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)
​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

وبى أمل يأتى ويذهب لكن لن أودعه
محمود درويش
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

الناس على أنواع ، منهم من لا يُبالى ، و منهم من يُقدم حلولاً نظرية ، و منهم من يُقدم مشاعر بدون حلول .... اما الله فهو يعمل و يتدخل حتى دون أن نطلب .

( قداسـة البابا شـنودة )
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يناير 2015)

بالرعاية الحقيقية والحب يمكن تغيير التوجهات وعندما تتغير التوجهات تتغير الحياة - براد همفري -

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)

لاتكره ما لا تفهمه ... 
‫جون لينون​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2015)

يقول أولـــيـــفــــر ســـمــيـــث :
( إذا قرأت كتاباً لأول مرّة شعرتُ أني كسبتُ صديقاً جديداً ،،
وإذا قرأتهُ مرّة ثانية شعرتُ بأني أقابل صديقاً قديماً )​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

الكتب التي نقرؤها يجب أن نختارها بعناية فائقة وبهذا نكون
“كالملك المصري الذي كتب على مكتبته: “
عقاقير الروح 
أوليفر_وندل_هولمزك


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

ثمر النور يكون في كل صلاح وتقوى وحق . 
انتبهوا جيداً كيف تسيرون .
سيرة العقلاء لا سيرة الجهلاء 
وأغتمنو الفرصة السانحة 
لان هذه الايام شر كلها فلا تكونوا حمقى 
بل افهموا ماهي مشية الرب ... 
بولس_الرسول​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

يجب أن نكون مثالاً للتغير
 الذي ننشده في العالم من حولنا
غاندي​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

عندما يكون الإنسان تعيسًا ، جدًا
 ينتبهُ بعمقٍ إلى كل ما يجري حوله 
‏إيفان_تورغينيف
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

كيف افقد ثقتي بعدل الحياة وانا اعلم 
إن أحلام الذين ينامون على الريش
ليست أجمل من أحلام الذين ينامون على الأرض. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)

النباتات لا تملك العقل، 
ولو غطيتها بصندوق فيه ثقب
 لخرجت من هذا الثقب متتبعه للضوء،
فما بالنا لا نتبع النور ونحن نملك العقول.
__________
نجيب محفوظ​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يناير 2015)

يا قوياً ممسكاً بالسوط في كفه والحب يُدمي مدمعكـ .. "البابا شنودة"
​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

لو كان لدي ابن لحاولت قبل كل شيء أن أتعلم منه.
الآباء و الأمهات عادة يفعلون النقيض،
إنهم يفرضون على أبنائهم ما يعرفونه من التوافه
و لا يسألونهم عن أي شيء على الإطلاق.
لم أر قط أباً ينحني على ولده و يسأله عما يفعله،
عما يريده، كيف تبدو له القطة،
كيف ينظر إلى المطر،
بم يحلم في الليل، أو لم هو خائف.
نحن ممتلئون كليا بمشاكلنا الخاصة،
برؤيتنا القاصرة للواقع.
هؤلاء الأطفال لديهم مستودعات غنية جدا.
لديهم الكثير من الأسرار التي سوف تختفي شيئا فشيئا.
من كتاب : حوار مع فدريكو فلليني


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

كما كان ينتظر المراة السامريه هو ايضا فى انتظارك​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2015)

ما زلنا نمشي في حلم بالرغم من أننا مستيقظين تماما 
فما نحن عليه في الواقع سوى اشباح الازمنة الغابرة ...
...............................
فرانز كافكا​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2015)

لا أعرف ما الخطوات التي سأمشيها 
لا أعرف ما نوع الحقيقة الذي أبحث عنه - 
أعرف فقط أن عدم معرفتها أمر لا يحتمل بالنسبة لي ”

― خوسيه ساراماجو​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

هناك وجُوهٌ تنطفئ داخل الذّاكرة بسرعة ،
  وهناك وجوهٌ لا ننساها أبـدًا.”
............................
واسيني الاعرج​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

الفرق بين الجوع والشبع :
رغيف واحد 
 الفرق بين التعاسة والسعادة :
ود كائن واحد من بين بلايين سكان الأرض
 ومع ذلك ، يموت الناس جوعًا !...
ويموتون غربة !
ما أبخل القلب البشري !” 
غادة السمان,​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)

الحبُّ الذي لا يتجدَّد كلَّ يوم ينقلب عبودية 
‏جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2015)

اخبط فى الدنيا و خليها تخبط فيك .... المهم خبطتك تكسرها و خبطتها تقويك .
( البابا شنودة الثالث )

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

الحب عاجز عن التعبير . 
عن الذات عن النطق ومع ذلك فأنه يود الجهر والصراخ 
والاعلان في كل مكان 
 الحب حكاية تتم بالمعنى المقدس ... أن الحب قيمةٌ ... 
رولان_بارت





​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

كل المعرفة المتوافرة في الارض 
 لن تعطيني شيئاً يؤكد لي ان هذا العالم ملكي ...!!! 
البير_كامو

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

يجب أن نسيطر على أنفسنا إذا أردنا الاستمتاع بالحرية
‫ فرجينيا_وولف‬​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2015)

المعرفة الضارة لها امثلة عديدة منها:
معرفة صور من الخطيئة وتفاصيل تشوه نقاوة القلب، وتجلب له شهوات تتعبه.. ومعرفة اسرار بعض الناس واخطائهم مما يغير الانسان اليهم وتقديره لهم.. ومعرفة امور اخري مماثلة يقول عنها القلب في صدق 'ليتني ما عرفت'!
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث+
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)

العلم يعمل على الحدود بين المعرفة والجهل، 
نحن لسنا خائفين من الاعتراف بما لا نعرفه، 
ليس هناك عيب في ذلك، 
العار الوحيد هو التظاهر أن لدينا كل الأجوبة.

- نيل ديغراس تايسون​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2015)

لم اتابع من فترة الموضوع
فاتنى الكثير فعلا كلدانية
 لست ناقلة فقط لاقوال بل متميزة فى اختيارها بطريقة  رائعة


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2015)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مارس 2015)

"دونالد ترمب"
 أحيانا ومن خلال خسارة معركة تجد طريق جديد لربح الحرب ..

​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)

عندما يعي الجميع اننا واحد، 
عندما يعي الجميع ان هناك فئه تتحكم بكل شيء 
على هذا الكوكب، حينها ستنتهي كل الحروب وكل المجازر 
،أم غير ذلك لن ينتهي شيء، وستستمر الحروب بين البشر 
حتى يقتل اخر انسان نفسة عندما لا يجد احد كي يقتله.

هيثم بكرون​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)

“هناك ثقافة واحدة هي ثقافة القوة. حين أكون قوياً، 
يحترم الناس ثقافتي. وحين أكون ضعيفاً، أسقط أنا، 
وتسقط ثقافتي معي"
-نزار قباني-​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)

ليس عليك أن تحرق الكتب لتدمر حضارة ,
 فقط اجعل الناس تكف عن قرائتها وسيتم ذلك.
- راي برادبري​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## farou2 (14 يونيو 2015)

الخير في الناس مصنوع اذا جبروا 
والشر في الناس لا يفنى وان قبروا 
واكثر الناس الات تحركها 
اصابع الدهر يوما ثم تنكسر 



جبران خليل جبران من كتاب المواكب ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

ليس السكوت الذي يحدثه الملل ..
كالسكوت الذي يوجده الألم !
لـ جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)

إن الافراد الموهوبين بشكل خلاّق يفضلون العيش في مدن تتصف شعوبها بالتنوع والتسامح والانفتاح، لان مثل هذا المناخ يحفز التلاقي وتنقيح الافكار والممارسات ويشجع على تدفق المعرفة بمعدلات اكبر. 

فرانشيسكو خافيير كاريللو​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)

على الإنسانية أن تضع حدا للحرب 
وإلا فسوف تضع الحرب حدا للإنسانية. 
جون كينيدي​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)

حيث الحب فهنالك الله ايضاً
غاندي‏
‫‬​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)

لا أستطيع تعليم أي شيء لأي أحد .. 
أنا فقط أستطيع أن أجعلهم يفكرون. 
- سقراط​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 أغسطس 2015)

*الحياة قد تصبح رائعة إذا تركك الناس وشأنك*
*(شارلي شابلن )*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2015)

إن كنت تعتقد بأن المغامرة خطرة، 
فجرب الروتين فهو قاتل
"لـِ باولو كويلو"​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2015)

ليس التعلم أن تحفظ الحقائق عن ظهر قلب 
بل أن تعرف ماذا تفعل بها. ”
روجر فريتس​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2016)

نعيش في عالم خطير فالإنسان حكم الطبيعة 
قبل أن يتعلم كيف يحكم نفسه. 
ألبرت شفايتزر​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2016)

إعمل الخير لأصدقائك يزيدوك محبة ، 
و اعمل الخير لأعدائك ليصبحوا أصدقاءك. 
ليو تولستوي​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2016)

الإنسانية نهر من النور يسير من أودية الأزل إلى بحر الأبد. 
جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2016)

الإنسانية هي ألا يتم التضحية بإنسان في سبيل غاية. 
ألبرت شفايتزر​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)

هناك عطش للسعادة وفهْم مغزى الحياة داخل كل نفس


‏توماالاكويني​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)

ليس من طبيعتي أن أخفي أي شيء عمن أتعلق بهم، 
فلا أستطيع أبدا أن أغلق فمي حيث فتحت قلبي.
لـِ تشارلز ديكنز​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)

فالموسيقى هي لغة النفوس ، 
واللحان نسيمات لطيفة تهز أوتار العواطف ،
 هي أنامل رقيقة تطرق بالمشاعر ...
 "جبران خليل جبران"​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)

أفضل شيء للأنسان أن يعتني بتقييم نفسه 
 وليس تقييم الاخرين 
 جان روسو​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2019)

لقد علمتنى الحياة ان بامكاننا ان نتعلم 
وان نغير مابانفسنا حتى وان بدا ذلك مستحيلا ..
باولو كويلو​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)

قليلون هم الذين يرون بعينوهم ويشعرون بقلوبهم.
البرت اينشتاين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)

لأن المشاعر بلا صوت ، فنحن 
 دائما نحب و نتقرب ممن يفهم
 حديث قلوبنا .
نزار_قباني​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

دروس الحياه مجاناً فعليك إستيعاب الدرس فقط..
جورج برنارد شو​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

الكُل يطآلبك آن تقاوم ، 
ولكِن لآ آحد يعرف كم  تعاني ...
دافينشي​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

أروع لغة هي تلك التي تتألف 
من كلمات بسيطة وغير متكلفة. 
- جورج اليوت​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

قد تكذب الكلمات ولكن الأفعال دائماً صادقة. 
- جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

إن الإنسان لولا الألم 
لا يستطيع معرفة حدوده، ولا معرفة نفسه. 
- ليو تولستوي​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)

​https://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=...aw2gmUWPfGGK_2gheyzRU0Qs&ust=1554238204545977​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)

ليس السكوت الذي يحدثه الملل ..
كالسكوت الذي يوجده الألم !
لـ جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2019)

ليس عليك أن تحرق الكتب لتدمر حضارة ,
فقط اجعل الناس تكف عن قرائتها وسيتم ذلك.
- راي برادبري​


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)

نعيش في عالم خطير فالإنسان حكم الطبيعة 
 قبل أن يتعلم كيف يحكم نفسه. 
ألبرت شفايتزر​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)

كن عظيما في الفعل ..
كما كنت عظيما في الفكرة
** وليم شكسبير **​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2019)

بالرعاية الحقيقية والحب يمكن تغيير التوجهات 
وعندما تتغير التوجهات تتغير الحياة - 
براد همفري -​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)

إن كنت تعتقد بأن المغامرة خطرة، 
 فجرب الروتين فهو قاتل
"لـِ باولو كويلو"​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 سبتمبر 2019)

*الاخلاص فعل خفي ،لا رقيب له الا الضمير 
"سقراط"*


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

حيث الحب فهنالك الله ايضاً
 غاندي‏
â€«â€¬​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

المثقفون يأتون لحل المشاكل بعد وقوعها
 والعباقرة يسعون لمنعها قبل ان تبدأ

(( البرت انشتاين ))​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)

إننا نملك سلاحاً لا يلحقه الصدأ
 ولا يمكن للعدو مصادرته
 إنه سلاح الإرادة
** غاندي **​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)

يجب أن نسيطر على 
أنفسنا إذا أردنا الاستمتاع بالحرية
 فرجينيا_وولفا ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)

إن كنت تعتقد بأن المغامرة خطرة، 
فجرب الروتين فهو قاتل
"لـِ باولو كويلو"​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)

إن كنت تعتقد بأن المغامرة خطرة، 
 فجرب الروتين فهو قاتل
"لـِ باولو كويلو"​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)

الإنسانية هي ألا يتم التضحية بإنسان في سبيل غاية. 
ألبرت شفايتزر​


----------

